# The Official TiVo-Spotting Thread



## HTH

Have you spotted TiVo, TiVo logos, or other TiVo references in movies, television, radio, newspapers, comics, magazines, or other popular media? Well this is the thread in which to announce and discuss your TiVo Spotting, or just to check to see if anyone else spotted it first!

(Let the moderators' thread-merging begin.)


----------



## sllerts

Tivo got huge air time on Undeclared last night. The big guy who's a friend of Eric's at the copy shop (is that the other guy from Tenacious D?) uses Tivo in...interesting ways. I forgot which actresses he watched for, but Tivo was mentioned a number of times.

Steve


----------



## BuggyBoyVT

I wonder if TiVo pays for those mentions and boxes in the background?


----------



## rastephens

TiVo got a mention on The "Rick and Bubba" show yesterday morning. Rick and Bubba have a syndicated morning radio show out of Birmingham, Alabama, and they have stations mostly in Alabama, but I think some in Tenn and GA too. I can't remember the exact context of the reference. I think maybe they were talking about TiVoing the Celebrity Boxing matches last night. They bill themselves as "The two sexiest fat men alive."

Rick and Bubba

Richard


----------



## modnar

There were lots of threads about this months ago, but I figured I'd post it in this official thread:

There is a TiVo on _Friends_ in Monica and Chandler's apartment.


----------



## TiVoMonkey

The gameshow "Beat the Geeks," on Comedy Central, often has a Tivo as part of it's grand prize on every show.

And a year or so ago, on the Daily Show with Jon Stewart, Stewart asked a guess if he had Tivo, and Stewart said, "It's great, I turn it on and it says, 'Would you like to watch the Simpsons?'"


----------



## Dalebill63

Tivo got a mention in an episode of the Chronicle (SciFi Channel)


----------



## LUVmyTIVOinKC

My wife told me that TiVo was on the "Price is Right" on Monday.


----------



## emjay

They spoke about it on Opie and Anthony yesterday


----------



## joeinma

It has been mentioned in the Get Fuzzy comic strip the last few days. For those of you who do not get it in your paper, go to www.boston.com and click on the link for comics and then you should be able to go back and read the story line for the last week.

Joe D


----------



## pin87a

> _Originally posted by joeinma _
> *It has been mentioned in the Get Fuzzy comic strip the last few days. <snip>
> 
> Joe D *


......................


----------



## HTH

> _Originally posted by Philosofy _
> *In his monologue, Jay said he watched a new show starring Yassir Arafat called "Grounded for Life." Kevin asked increduosly "You watched THAT?" and Jay replied, very nonchalantly, "Yeah, my TiVo caught it." *


I can't merge threads myself, but I can quote from them here.


----------



## GBaz

Don And Mike have mentiond it often (radio)
Adam form liove lines and also talkied about it it think even Drew has (radio)


----------



## Tenacious Lee

On StreetSmarts the other night, one of the questions was "What electronic device's slogan is 'TV your way'?"

The host was shocked that the guy got it right, telling him that he's the first person to ever guess it correctly, and later started talkin TiVo to the camera when they came back to the studio (methinks he likey the TiVo)



> _Originally posted by sllerts _
> *Tivo got huge air time on Undeclared last night. The big guy who's a friend of Eric's at the copy shop (is that the other guy from Tenacious D?) uses Tivo in...interesting ways. I forgot which actresses he watched for, but Tivo was mentioned a number of times.
> 
> Steve *


And yes, thats Kyle Gass of The D


----------



## TivoDaddy

There is a late night talk show host here in Los Angeles (Mr. KABC) on KABC radio that mentions it once in a while. About a few weeks back, somebody asked him what was a gadget that had changed his life, and he mentioned TiVo. He went on and thoroughly explained what it does, how it works, pricing plan, etc. He's very well-informed, as somebody else brought up the topic of Moxi's new machine, and he went on to say that TiVo was coming out with something similar to their machine.


----------



## BuggyBoyVT

Moxi-schmoxi


----------



## TheSimpsons

Hmmm....Lets See:

*Conan OBrien on the Rosie ODonnells show. * 
Rosie comments on Conan's show being on so late at night. She then says "I TiVo it!" (because she cant stay up that late) Conan says TiVos gonna save my life. (as more viewers are able to watch him if they TiVo his show rather than trying to keep themselves awake.)

* Jamie Kennedy ( the Jamie Kennedy Experiment on the WB) /Roseanne/Conan OBrien-On late night with Conan OBrien.* 
Roseanne: (to Jamie Kennedy)-Your show looks funny when is it on.
Jamie Kennedy: Well we just premiered 2 shows.but hey you got TiVo, TiVo it!
Roseanne- oh,ok (in a somewhat confused tone of voice)
Conan- (saracasticly) No, dont TiVo it, its not good for the networks. (ironically this is coming from a guy who works at NBC a major sponsor of TiVo) Looking into the camera: Dont TiVo itthis is what you do..., smiles and trails off. Crowd laughs.

*Conan OBrian-During his monologue* 
Well President Bush gave his state of the union speech today. Did anyone see it. (Crowd is silent) 
Conan: Wow, thats great. I love America. (Imitating an audience member) Dont worry well get it later on TiVo.

*Friends: * Rachel tells her father that she got TiVo. Her father asks what TiVo is. Phoebe (Lisa Kudrow) replies apparently its slang for pregnant.

*Friends Sightings: * A TiVo sits near the TV in Monica and Rachels apartment.

*Heres one which many people didnt see* .....(In the one with Joeys Award-create an autorecord Title wishlist if you want to see this episode) in Joeys apartment he is about to put an acting award near his TV, in the background, its not distinct, but if you look carefully, it is clearly a Sony SVR-2000 TiVo and a figurine of the little TiVo guy. The little TiVo guy didn't look like the standard plush doll-it was on a stand.

*Saturday Night Live: *

The latest Britney Spears one Horatio Sanz plays a pothead college student, Britney Spears plays one as well. They carry on a conversation that makes no sense. A midst the jumble Horation Sanz says Well I TiVoed that Britney Spears responds with more nonsensical talk Yeah, well at least its not red anymore. ------Maybe she was talking about the record LED, we may never know!

Chris Parnell on another SNL skit: Plays a newscaster at a party with other newscasters- we hear him talking about Ally Mcbeal to some of the other news anchors. He says Well I TiVoed Ally Mcbeal last night.

*The Weakest Link:* Anne Robinson asks a question which is supposed to be an insulting question to the contestants: Who thinks TiVo is a member of the Jackson Five?

*Undeclared: *The one with Ben Stiller-its mentioned above.

Adam Sandler guest stars and tells his friend he got a TiVo. His friend responds. Oh yeah how is it Sandler: Its cool it knows what you like and tapes it for you and stuff. *Note he says TAPES.

Stevens Dad has a TiVo in his house.

Steven asks his dad for more tuition money, his dad says he cant afford it. Steven says Oh, yeah but you could afford TiVo. Yeah, hell with me getting a college education, as long as youre able to watch Ally Mcbeal three times a week."

Judd Apatow creator of Undeclared also mentioned it on his online newsletter. (there was a post of this somewhere on the forum.)

*The Ellen Show*-This was probably one of the greatest ones. Ellen mentioned TiVo a dozen times, explained what it did, and even had goofs about it.

*Futurama* - During the beginning of the episode when the giant FUTURAMA logo appears, there is usually small text written at the bottom of the screen. There are shorts jokes usually written there (i.e.-Place your eyeballs on the television set for cheap laser eye surgery), well on one episode it said: Hey TiVo suggest this, pertaining to TiVos capability or recording shows as suggestions (shows you might like).










*The Rosie ODonnel Show:* Rosie is talking about the MTV show The Osbournes and how she loves it so much. She says "I honestlyI mean I literally watch this show everyday on my TiVo."

*Rosie talks TiVo a lot! Anytime she talks about a TV show she will say something like"so...I TiVo'ed it. I seriously think her extensive, suttle advertising is going to sell units!*

 
Then of course heres another TiVo comic...

*-The Simpsons*


----------



## Hunter Green

Err, that's PvP, not PPV, and it's Player vs. Player. Just FYI.


----------



## TonyD79

There was an article in Entertainment Weekly a couple weeks ago that said something to the effect that TiVo had given units to writers/producers/actors in a way to get cheap (smart) advertising, hence the name is starting to pop up on shows all over the place.


----------



## trojanrabbit

Since I did not initially see this thread, I'll reference the one I just started here.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=53016

It appears that one member of Boston Sports Talk station WEEI's morning team has purchased a TiVo, and he was trading barbs with his co-host, making it sound like it was too difficult for him to set up. Looks like not much else will be said until he gets a chance to play with it over the weekend.

The afternoon "Big Show" also mentions TiVo once in a great while.


----------



## Jim Lash

Tivo was mentioned on WMZQ fm in the DC area this week by the afternoon DJ.


----------



## phone1

This guy seems to have a bunch of TiVo's piled up in his office...


----------



## JimSpence

In case no one else knows it, but, that guy is RB.

Leo Laporte mentioned TiVo last night on The ScreenSavers on TechTV. It was only in passing when he and Patrick were talking about quieting hardrives in PCs.


----------



## Polcamilla

> _
> *Friends: * Rachel tells her father that she got TiVo. Her father asks what TiVo is. Phoebe (Lisa Kudrow) replies apparently its slang for pregnant.
> 
> *Friends Sightings: * A TiVo sits near the TV in Monica and Rachels apartment.
> 
> *Heres one which many people didnt see* .....(In the one with Joeys Award-create an autorecord Title wishlist if you want to see this episode) in Joeys apartment he is about to put an acting award near his TV, in the background, its not distinct, but if you look carefully, it is clearly a Sony SVR-2000 TiVo and a figurine of the little TiVo guy. The little TiVo guy didn't look like the standard plush doll-it was on a stand. _


I loved the way they did this--for anyone watching the background of the show, it made it look like Monica and Chandler got a TiVo, then Chandler told Joey about it, so *he* got a TiVo and since Rachel was living with him at the time, she got to benefit from it and told her father about it.


----------



## askewed

Howard Stern refers to recording shows as "Tivoing".


----------



## Backhack

On the Fox News Channel, the morning show Fox and Friends during the Mancow segment, Mancow said he uses TiVo to get the Ozzy show and that the hosts of the Fox and Friends should get one so they dont miss TV shows because they are to busy or not there when they are on.


----------



## mtchamp

My favorite celebrity mention of TiVo was on David Letterman. One night he was talking about some lame CBS special involving the Survivor series. He rolled his eyes and said "thank God for TiVo!" It turned into a catch phrase for me and I've often repeated the quote ever since.


----------



## grecorj

Wow, I heard this today at lunch, too! As Pan Chun noted, lots of misinformation (no, TiVo doesn't take out commercials; no, you can't pause live tv for days at a time, etc), but _very_ positive.



> _Originally posted by Pan Chun _
> *Today around 12:15EDT, on ESPN's Tony Kornheiser Show (ESPN Radio), he and his guest went on and on about how great TiVo is SUPPOSED to be...even though neither one of them HAS it! All their information was second hand! The guest (a sportswriter on the telephone) was more accurate than Tony was...Tony thought it would magically remove commercials or something...but for the most part, they weren't TOO far off the mark.
> 
> Now maybe someone needs to send Tony one...he goes on and on and on about the things he likes...I'm sure he'd do that with a TiVo!  *


----------



## Francesco

Page 114 of the May 2002 issue of _Automobile_ magazine, this month's "Collectible Classic" is the '68-'72 Olds Vista Cruiser. The last paragraph reads:



> Issues of nostalgia and cultural anthropology aside, the Vista Cruiser offers lots of space and, just as important, lots of hauling power. GM's stout-hearted 350-cubic-inch V-8 was standard, but the mighty 455 big block was optional. If you don't consider that sport and utility, you might want to program your *TiVo* to record _That 70's Show._


----------



## TiVoMonkey

> _Originally posted by TheSimpsons _
> The City of New York vs. Homer Simpson-This hilarious episode will never grace our television sets again, it was taken out of syndication after 9/11 as the episode takes place in between the Twin Towers in New Yorks World Trade Center as Barney (Homer's drunk friend) accidentally illegally parked his car there.


Well, this is off topic, but I saw your .sig here. This episode is still in syndication, as my TiVo picked it up last week. Hopefully that was just a rumor stemming from all the talk about removing the towers from everywhere. I'm glad it's still on. And it's sure to be in the Season 9 DVD box set.

Personally, I think it was blown out of proportion all the things they wanted to remove the Twin Towers from. It's not like those buildings never existed.


----------



## BuggyBoyVT

Personally, I feel that it is ridiculous for them to remove the towers from TV shows. 
Yes, there was a huge tragedy with the towers, but that is no reason to erase it from history.

Edit: Whoa, I didn't even finish reading your post, but I said almost the same thing you did. lol *Freaky!!!*


----------



## Damian

> no, you can't pause live tv for days at a time


Sure you can! Just not out of the box. 
Upgrading to 2x120 gig drives gets you what, about 70-80 hours of Best? Then you can tweak your Live Buffer to use all that extra space. Impractical? Absolutely. But wouldn't it be cool to be able to spontaneously pause what you're watching on a Friday afternoon, go away for the weekend, come back on Sunday night and pick right up where you left off?


----------



## dllewel

> _Originally posted by Damian _
> *
> Sure you can! Just not out of the box.
> Upgrading to 2x120 gig drives gets you what, about 70-80 hours of Best? Then you can tweak your Live Buffer to use all that extra space. *


How can you "tweak your Live Buffer" to be an hour or more? I have not seen any successful reports that this can be done with current 2.5 software. I heard that once it was adjusted, it soon returned to near 30 minutes only. I would love to set the buffer to 1 hour if it were possible.


----------



## Damian

> _Originally posted by dllewel _
> *How can you "tweak your Live Buffer" to be an hour or more? I have not seen any successful reports that this can be done with current 2.5 software. *


Has it gone away? I haven't really kept up with the hacking front, I just knew it was possible at one time. Sorry to get your hopes up.


----------



## TheSimpsons

> _Originally posted by TiVoMonkey _
> *
> 
> Well, this is off topic, but I saw your .sig here. This episode is still in syndication, as my TiVo picked it up last week. Hopefully that was just a rumor stemming from all the talk about removing the towers from everywhere. I'm glad it's still on. And it's sure to be in the Season 9 DVD box set.
> 
> Personally, I think it was blown out of proportion all the things they wanted to remove the Twin Towers from. It's not like those buildings never existed. *


Actually Bryanmc sent me a PM (private message) concerning this. He said that this episode was shown in Dallas. So after some further "researching", I found out that FOX did indeed choose to pull if from syndication. FOX sent a list of episodes that may be found offensive, to all of its local affiliates. Now---its your local affiliates call on whether or not the episode will air. As for many of you- your FOX affiliates chose to air it-where as since 9/11 it has never aired here in NY. So its solely based on your local affiliate. So hope that answers any questions. Here are some link and excerpts pertaining to this...

( http://www.ew.com/ew/report/0,6115,...illions,00.html ) here's the full quote:



> *Even comedies are affected. ''Friends'' has altered an episode that makes light of Monica's obsessiveness in getting herself and Chandler to the airport three hours before their honeymoon flight, a margin that no longer seems ridiculous. And ''The Ellen Show'' has cut a punchline out of its debut episode, in which Ellen DeGeneres' character talks of losing her job in the dotcom collapse, to which another character responds, ''I hope you didn't get caught in the building.'' And the old episode of ''The Simpsons'' in which the family visits New York and the World Trade Center, has been pulled from syndication. *


I also checked this Simpsons website (http://www.snpp.com/news/newsbites.html ---check under 9/24/01) and they said:



> * Sep 24 2001 · According to Entertainment Weekly, episode "The City of New York vs. Homer Simpson" (4F22) with the WTC has been pulled from syndication. However, Fox has only sent a list of episodes to review to the stations, who make the final call. *


Another episode on the list FOX sent the stations was New Kids on the Bleech. This is also being considered of being pulled as at the end of the episode a NYC skyscraper (the MAD magazine headquarters) collapses, which is reminiscent of the Twin Towers on 9/11.

-The Simpsons


----------



## dmdeane

Earlier this season, Futurama had a TiVo reference; there was a thread about it on this forum. It was the little message that pops up at the beginning under the Futurama logo: "hey, TiVo, suggest this!" or similar words to that effect.


----------



## Jeff412

> _Originally posted by phone1 _
> *This guy seems to have a bunch of TiVo's piled up in his office...  *


Is that a plasma TV in the background? Whatever it is, it's 16:9. Does this mean HDTiVo is in the works?

Jeff


----------



## grecorj

Tim Robbins was on "The Rosie O'Donnell Show" yesterday (repeat?) and apparently raved about TiVo. Rosie has a TiVo and will drop a "I TiVo'd it" or "I was watching it on TiVo" reference every once and a while.


----------



## sschwart

An article on ESPN Page 2 mentions TiVo!

http://espn.go.com/page2/s/caple/020412.html

To quote:
Critics scoffed when the Yankees announced their own 24-hour channel, but those same naysayers now are straining the limits of TiVo to record what the Washington Post's Tom Shales describes as "the greatest advance in home entertainment since Lucy met Ethel"


----------



## loopey

I was watching the Toronto vs Ottawa game tonight, broadcast on CBC. During the 2nd intermission they have the satellite hot stove which is 4 people discussing hockey issues.

Tonight the Toronto guy was talking about a device they were going to start using to speed up goal replays. He said they could now replay the possible goal before the play stopped, prior to this they couldn't start reviewing it until the play stopped. The guy from Philadelphia said yeah it's called a tivo.


----------



## harvscar

The April 6-12 issue of TVGuide has a small section by Regis Philbin talking about TiVoing Seinfeld to catch the Larry David episodes.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

> _Originally posted by TheSimpsons _
> *Judd Apatow creator of Undeclared also mentioned it on his online newsletter. (there was a post of this somewhere on the forum.)
> *


Would you please post a link to this forum?


----------



## harvscar

> _Originally posted by DCIFRTHS _
> *
> 
> Would you please post a link to this forum? *


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=40860&highlight=apatow+tivo


----------



## Opus

On The Screen Savers last night there was a demo of a baseball game available from the EA website (www.ea.com), I think the game was It's Outta Here. In the background, flanking the scoreboard are a pair of TiVo guys.

I'm assuming that this is paid advertising, but it is kindof unique.


----------



## BuggyBoyVT

I saw that too!


----------



## trainman

Filling in for Regis this morning, Andy Richter was talking with Kelly Ripa about the fact that "Andy Richter Controls the Universe" and "The Osbournes" both air on Tuesdays, but Andy was confused about whether they were on at the same time or not.

Andy said, "I have TiVo, so I don't know what time _anything's_ on."


----------



## Mike Lang

Yesterday, Rosie told Sharon Ozborne she has every episode of The Osbornes on TiVo and watches them all in order again before watching a new episode.


----------



## Dusty

> _Originally posted by Mike Lang _
> *Yesterday, Rosie told Sharon Ozborne she has every episode of The Osbornes on TiVo and watches them all in order again before watching a new episode. *


Marlo Thomas, either on yesterday or Monday, also mentioned she TiVo'd her Biography and how much she looooves TiVo.


----------



## Bradc314

Yesterday, Garry Meier mentioned TiVo on his afternoon drive-time show on Chicago's WLS 890 AM. He was discussing "Trading Spaces", and Garry said that he had never watched the show, so he recently *TiVo'd* it so he could watch it.

This is not the first time Garry has bragged on his TiVo-ing abilities on the show, but the references have been far fewer lately since Dish networks is advertising quite heavily on WLS lately, and of course they're touting their Dishplayer....


----------



## gadgetgrrll

A blurb in ESPN the Magazine mentions Tivo. Page 24: Under 80% Big Number: 'So if Carr is house-hunting in Houston, we'll likely be TiVoing past Fear Factor reruns'

TiVo Rocks!


----------



## MikeAndrews

> _Originally posted by Pan Chun _
> *Wow...the fact that THAT idiot (Mancow Mueller) uses TiVo makes me feel, I dunno, kinda DIRTY that I own one now!  Maybe it's time to look into Replay or something. Bleah!    *


Don't sweat it. "Mancow's" working on getting fired.

See the first item on the bottom


----------



## phone1

During recent ESPN tennis, the announcer (Luke Jensen) was promoting the French Open - he said "Set your VCR's and *TiVo's* to record French Open Tennis..." I know he did 'cause I hit the back button!


----------



## judson_west

I was watching the local WB affiliate KTLA on Friday during their morning show. They had a segment on a home tour in Pasadena that was recently made over by a number of interior designers. During the segment I was watching, they toured the entertainment room. The center piece was a 16x9 TV (either plasma or rear projection). The reporter asked the tour guide to show the audiance the works behind the doors. When the doors were opened, there was a SONY T-60 sitting there amongst all of the other high-end a/v equipment.


----------



## Tivowner

Leo Laporte made a comment about every one should be tivoing the screensavers this week.. 
I guess its easier than saying you should be Ultimatving our show this week.


----------



## mikebridge

the TV articles in this weeks economist mention TiVo and PVRs in general.


----------



## hammos

How about the recent episode of "Sex and the City", in which testicular cancer was described as "...the TiVo of cancers....everyone's getting it!"


----------



## BryanRDC

I could kick myself for leaving it on an airplane after a recent trip, but in an April, 2002 (don't recall the exact date) New Yorker magazine, the "Talk of the Town" column mentioned *TiVo*, specifically in the context of recording the Academy Awards, which ran hellaciously long. The main point was, even though TiVo-savvy Hollywood users used TiVo's impressive capabilities and capacity to try to catch all of the (ridiculously long) awards show, they came up short. It poked fun at the misfortune of the Hollywood types, but in no way blamed TiVo for their pain.

By the way, if anyone has this New Yorker, please PM me or send a note to [email protected]. I'd like to get a copy of the article on Peter Bogdanavich to show my wife. Thanks!


----------



## grecorj

See my previous thread for a link to the article...



> _Originally posted by BryanRDC _
> *I could kick myself for leaving it on an airplane after a recent trip, but in an April, 2002 (don't recall the exact date) New Yorker magazine, the "Talk of the Town" column mentioned TiVo, specifically in the context of recording the Academy Awards, which ran hellaciously long. The main point was, even though TiVo-savvy Hollywood users used TiVo's impressive capabilities and capacity to try to catch all of the (ridiculously long) awards show, they came up short. It poked fun at the misfortune of the Hollywood types, but in no way blamed TiVo for their pain.
> 
> By the way, if anyone has this New Yorker, please PM me or send a note to [email protected]. I'd like to get a copy of the article on Peter Bogdanavich to show my wife. Thanks! *


----------



## TheSimpsons

Today on Rosie O'Donnels show the cast of FOXs "That 70s Show" talked about how they loved TiVo. The entire cast has a TiVo except Mila Kunis (known as Jackie on the show). Rosie asked them what their favorite TiVo season pass was, and the majority of them just said Basketball, Laura Prepon (Donna) said hers was Six Feet Under. Ill try to get the whole transcript to add to my post in the Official TiVo spotting thread. Good exposure indeed! 

*-The Simpsons*


----------



## Fish Man

Several weeks ago (might be a couple of months now) David Letterman had Martin Short on.

Martin Short told a rather gross comical story about how he, Steve Martin, and some other comic actor of about the same age (I've forgotten who this third one was) were all scheduled to have colon examinations on the same day, so they decided to spend the evening together sharing the experience of drinking barium solution and "purging" their digestive tracts in preparation for the procedure.

Dave asked, "So what did you guys do all evening, apart from the obvious."

Martin Short rattled off a list of inane and unlikely activities for three middle-aged men to be doing, the last item on the list was, "...and Steve had TiVoed about 6 hours of 'Moesha' so we had a great time!"


----------



## WinBear

Brad Garrett made a joke recently on Hollywood Squares about women needing their husbands to program the TiVo.


----------



## Connie

Jon Carroll column from a couple of days back -- his son-in-law gave it to him for Xmas, and he can't resist singing its praises:

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/chronicle/archive/2002/04/22/DD153548.DTL


----------



## mtchamp

The word Tivo was used on David Letterman twice in a row so far, we'll see if it's three tonight. First on Tuesday 04/23/02 by a guest, don't know his real name, Scott Evil. He told us to TiVo his new shows because there were many different times and dates. Then also on Wednesday 04/24/02, TiVo was used in one of Dave's opening jokes about while the Cardinals were in Rome, they were tivoing The Osbournes. If I hadn't already deleted these shows, I would have given you the exact quotes. This thread just goes to show you how often TiVo is used as a verb. I will assume they all own TiVos.


----------



## KwikSilvr

TiVo is mentioned in Fantastic Four #55, to be released next week. You can see a scan of the page over at comics continuum .


----------



## biker

> _Originally posted by mtchamp _
> *The word Tivo was used on David Letterman twice in a row so far, we'll see if it's three tonight. First on Tuesday 04/23/02 by a guest, don't know his real name, Scott Evil. He told us to TiVo his new shows because there were many different times and dates. Then also on Wednesday 04/24/02, TiVo was used in one of Dave's opening jokes about while the Cardinals were in Rome, they were tivoing The Osbournes. If I hadn't already deleted these shows, I would have given you the exact quotes. This thread just goes to show you how often TiVo is used as a verb. I will assume they all own TiVos. *


 Seth Green


----------



## SSteve

> _Originally posted by Fish Man _
> *Several weeks ago (might be a couple of months now) David Letterman had Martin Short on.
> 
> Martin Short told a rather gross comical story about how he, Steve Martin, and some other comic actor of about the same age (I've forgotten who this third one was)
> 
> *


I think there were two other people. One was a director (whose name I don't remember) and the other was Tom Hanks.


----------



## Philosofy

In the comic book "Ultimate Spider Man" #22, Norman Osborn (aka The Green Goblin) tells Peter Parker (aka Spider Man) "I've watched this clip so many times this weekend, I thought I was going to burn a hole in my Tivo."


----------



## miimura

Morning radio hosts Sarah & Vinnie on Alice Radio in San Francisco both have TiVos. They used to talk about it all the time. Of course, Vinnie doesn't talk at all any more, but that's another story... Oh, and I think the traffic gal Cathy got one too after they raved about it repeatedly.


----------



## stevel

This week's "Car Talk" mentioned TiVo, but I can't find it in the online version. It was at one of the breaks away from the show, which had Tommy (I think) saying something like "And even though the space station astronauts fast-forward their TiVo whenever we say it, this is National Public Radio". I am sure I don't have the quote just right, and am annoyed I can't find it in the online version, but my son corroborates the "spotting".


----------



## mtchamp

David Letterman again on 04/29/02 during an interview with Charlie Sheen. Charlie asked if he watched his show and Dave says I taped it, I tivoed it.


----------



## brianld

Conan O'Brien mentioned TiVo last night ... sorry I don't have any specifics - I'm currently on the road, Tivo-less, or I would have backed it up a few seconds to catch it.

I don't know how I'm getting by without the trusty TiVo.


----------



## trainman

> _Originally posted by brianld _
> *Conan O'Brien mentioned TiVo last night ... sorry I don't have any specifics - I'm currently on the road, Tivo-less, or I would have backed it up a few seconds to catch it.*


The guest, Christa Miller of "The Drew Carey Show," was talking about the mutual lists she and her husband have of other people they're allowed to sleep with without consequences, and in particular, who was on her husband's list. At one point in the (very detailed) conversation, Conan said something like, "I hope your husband's watching. Better yet, I hope you have TiVo and you can save this forever."


----------



## bakerx3

I'm a big fan of the Tony Bruno Extravaganza (sports talk show) on Fox affiliates. His regular guest is Pat O'Brien of Access Hollywood. Well, Pat O' mentions "TIVO'ing" shows often enough that it is no longer discussed as to what it means.


----------



## TheSimpsons

TiVo was sold on the Price is Right...Check out this link...http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?threadid=56905

*-The Simpsons*


----------



## Barry ATL

Tonight's Will & Grace mentioned TIVO. Grace said something to the effect that she has a life.... she has a TIVO. Will chimed in that he has almost learned how to use it.

Nice to hear about TIVO in prime time.


----------



## mikebridge

grace says she just got a tivo, and will says he's almost figured out how to use it.


----------



## pbubel

There was a small Tivo spot during tonights Will and Grace. It mad me laugh, so I figured I would share.


Photographer: I mean don't you have lives?
Grace: Yes, we have lives. I Just got Tivo
Will: I am this close to learning how to use it.


----------



## kevostl

Was watching Will and Grace this evening and Grace said that she just got Tivo and Will said he was learning how to use it! Good plug! LOL


Just spell checked this and Tivo isn't in the dictionary??!!


----------



## grecorj

Saw this, too; but in the beginning of the episode Grace is watching a show when Jack comes in; Grace complains about missing her show -- but if she had TiVo she would't have been missing it. Maybe this is what prompted her to buy it! (or maybe she was just trying to appear cool)



> _Originally posted by kevostl _
> *Was watching Will and Grace this evening and Grace said that she just got Tivo and Will said he was learning how to use it! Good plug! LOL
> 
> Just spell checked this and Tivo isn't in the dictionary??!!  *


----------



## BryanRDC

Or maybe the TiVo is on the TV in her bedroom, and not in the living room. In that case they should get DirecTV with DTiVo so they can mirror the TiVo service across receivers. Or are we overthinking this?


----------



## WinBear

Maybe she got the TiVo between the first part of the ep and the conclusion. After all, they did have to wait after each photo session to get their proof in the mail.


----------



## BryanRDC

Or are we overthinking this, WinBear?


----------



## arjay

> _Originally posted by kevostl _
> *Was watching Will and Grace this evening and Grace said that she just got Tivo and Will said he was learning how to use it! Good plug! LOL
> *


Any mention is always better than no mention but the quotes above came as a response to "Get a life!" Still was a good plug.


----------



## JoeTiVo

Tivo made it to the supreme court tonight. It was on 'First Monday'. While in the 'robing room' getting ready to take their seats on the bench, the justices are talking about a document that most of them had read to prepare for the case. One justice mentioned that the document was boring. Another justice mentioned that if he thought that was boring, he had a Tivo installation manual that he could read. 

Or something to that effect.


----------



## walters

It really has been all over the place, lately, hasn't it?

From recent memory (I've got a TVEyes keyword setup. Makes TiVo-spotting trivial).

The Price Is Right*
Hollywood Squares*
The Early Show
Late Night

*these I'm pretty sure are compensated mentions -- they were prizes on those shows.

Of course, the only problem with TVEyes is that it can be a spoiler. I think the Will & Grace mention might have been funnier if I didn't expect it.


----------



## DBCooper

> _Originally posted by JoeTiVo _
> *Tivo made it to the supreme court tonight. It was on 'First Monday'. While in the 'robing room' getting ready to take their seats on the bench, the justices are talking about a document that most of them had read to prepare for the case. One justice mentioned that the document was boring. Another justice mentioned that if he thought that was boring, he had a Tivo installation manual that he could read.
> 
> Or something to that effect.  *


IIRC, the quote was to the opposite effect. The reference was to a well-written document like the Tivo manual.


----------



## DBCooper

This week or last, Time magazine had a book review by Lev Grossman on Jean Auel's fourth sequel to _Cave of the Bear_. It's called _The Shelters of Stone_. The five novels are Neolithic sagas inspired by her visit to the painted caves at Lascaux about 25 years ago.



> Auels' plodding prose won't win any Pulitzers, but there's comfort to be had in her TiVo-free world, where people still get excited about a new way to make soap.


----------



## randyf

> _Originally posted by DBCooper _
> *IIRC, the quote was to the opposite effect. The reference was to a well-written document like the Tivo manual. *


it was ACTUALLY something to the effect of

" I don't know, I thought it was kind of interesting reading" (the document in question).

"Well if you liked that, I have a TiVo manual for you that should get a pulitzer"


----------



## Dale Sorel

I saw TiVo mentioned the other night on NewsNight with Aaron Brown on CNN.


----------



## TreborPugly

1. Rosie or one of her guests mentioned Tivo in 3 episodes last week. On one, she signed a Tivo Series 2 for Tivo to auction for charity. (Didn't give one to each member of her audience, however)

2. Letterman mentioned it last night, although he was using it in an excuse for not watching Survivor. Vecepia asked him if he'd seen any of the shows and he said "I Tivoed them."


----------



## unoriginal

The captain said, "I've got a TiVo full of unwatched Dharma and Greg."


----------



## dmdeane

> _Originally posted by unoriginal _
> *The captain said, "I've got a TiVo full of unwatched Dharma and Greg." *


That would be the Sea Captain, arrrgggh.


----------



## minorthr

on Rosie Odonell's last show today they gave every member of the audience a Series 2


----------



## Mike_4462

> _Originally posted by unoriginal _
> *The captain said, "I've got a TiVo full of unwatched Dharma and Greg." *


I just got done watching that show at 8:30pm PST on live TV. That is sooo not fair. Those on the left coast can't compete on this thread.


----------



## JYoung

Tom Leykis mentioned on his radio show last week that he was using TiVo to watch TV shows...


----------



## kazymyr

> _Originally posted by unoriginal _
> *The captain said, "I've got a TiVo full of unwatched Dharma and Greg." *


Arrrrrr, methinks I must be too slow sometimes, matey!


----------



## ACE101

Today on the Boers and Bernstein show on WMVP (670), Terry Boers was talking about how stupid the Fridge Perry Celebrity Boxing match was last night, and Dan Bernstein said, Thats what you get for watching something that stupid, you got what you deserved. Terry replied, I didnt watch it, I TiVoed it. Dan replied, What a waste of disk space!

Ron


----------



## Mr. K

TiVO was the part of the grand prize package on "Beat the Geeks" last week. Probably a bit old, but new to me.


----------



## stevel

TiVo made MAD Magazine in the June issue, as part of an article "The 21 Hottest Rumors Regarding _Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones_"


----------



## TheSimpsons

> _Originally posted by stevel _
> *TiVo made MAD Magazine in the June issue, as part of an article "The 21 Hottest Rumors Regarding Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones" *


Hehe. The TiVo guy appears to have arms. 

*-The Simpsons*


----------



## SJinBoise

The most recent Radio World magazine (5/22/02) contains an article by Mike Starling, VP for engineering and operations at National Public Radio, talking about the potential of digital radio. Sadly, the article is not posted on RW's website, but here are a few brief excerpts:

*"TiVo is a pleasing example of an early media prosumption* device. (Caution: evangelist at work.) ... TiVo has been the best media device I've purchased to date."*

*Prosumption: the act of consumers producing their own high quality goods with the help of technology - Alvin and Heidi Toffler.

He then describes the shows he has Season Passes for, how he never misses a program to take a phone call, how he captures classic movies late at night, etc.

* "The problem is, I've become an increasingly frustrated radio listener. TiVo users routinely lament the lack of a radio version." *

He goes on to propose the radio equivalent of a TiVo. Pretty neat mention, considering the source.

He also praises the radio station I work for in another part of the same column, but that's neither here nor there.


----------



## TheSimpsons

> _Originally posted by SJinBoise _
> *He also praises the radio station I work for in another part of the same column, but that's neither here nor there.  *


Wow, looks like that article was written especially for you. 

*-The Simpsons*


----------



## GoldenTiger

There was a mention of it on Wednesday's Simpsons by the ship guy "Yar, I have a Tivo full of unwatched (can'tremembernameofshow)'s!" when Homer is rallying support for himself against Fat Tony and his gangsters.


----------



## TheSimpsons

> _Originally posted by GoldenTiger _
> *There was a mention of it on Wednesday's Simpsons by the ship guy "Yar, I have a Tivo full of unwatched (can'tremembernameofshow)'s!" when Homer is rallying support for himself against Fat Tony and his gangsters. *


The show was Dharma and Greg. This whole topic has been covered on the last page.

*-The Simpsons*


----------



## SJinBoise

> _Originally posted by TheSimpsons _
> *
> 
> Wow, looks like that article was written especially for you.
> 
> -The Simpsons      *


Please - don't hate me because I'm special.


----------



## logic88

When Dave was interviewing the latest Survivor winner this past week, she asked him if he watched any of the episodes and he replied with something like "I have them all TiVoed."


----------



## GuysInCT

Just received the new Ethan Allen catalog - the one introducing the Townhouse collection. On page 12, in the picture featuring the entertainment center, there is a Series 2 tivo just above the tv.


----------



## jswu

Tivo was the subject of a segment on NPR this weekend. They were talking about the issue of skipping commercials and whether it is considered stealing. Can anyone find a link to the radio program?


----------



## TheSimpsons

> _Originally posted by GuysInCT _
> *Just received the new Ethan Allen catalog - the one introducing the Townhouse collection. On page 12, in the picture featuring the entertainment center, there is a Series 2 tivo just above the tv. *


Check this out...it seems as if there is a Sony SVR-2000 TiVo on the left side of the cabinet. Looks like Ethan Allen has quite a few pics with TiVo in it. 










*-The Simpsons*


----------



## bcrider

Matthew Lillard promotes TiVo all over the Tonight Show!


----------



## feldon23

Like FedEx, TiVo rocks.

UPS is more like a VCR.


----------



## John Bailey

Matthew Lillard, who played Shaggy in the new Scooby-Doo movie was on Jay leno last night (6/19). He was talking about how much he enjoyed watching the USA Soccer team play in the World Cup. Jay asked how he could stay up that late and Mathew went into a long endorsement of TiVo and how it is the greatest invention since television. He said he loves his TiVo, but it was on the blink. Jay, who must also own a TiVo, told him to unplug it and plug it back in again. It was amazing how much time was devoted talking about TiVo. 

It was a great plug for TiVo - was anyone at TiVo aware that he was going to do that? You couldn't have run a better ad.

If you have access to the show last night, you should watch it.


----------



## murgatroyd

That's funny, the guide data I have shows that he is scheduled to be on this Friday on the 21st.

Jan


----------



## Sinnerman

> _Originally posted by feldon23 _
> *Like FedEx, TiVo rocks.
> 
> UPS is more like a VCR. *


FedEx is okay, but FedEx Ground rocks. Where else can I get a 45 pound 4.5 cu. ft. box shipped and insured from Texas to Florida 5 days before X-mas for under $15? Yup. FedEx Ground.

"It's not just for eBay anymore"


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

> _Originally posted by feldon23 _
> *Like FedEx, TiVo rocks.
> 
> UPS is more like a VCR. *


Or Betamax...


----------



## DBCooper

> _Originally posted by Sinnerman _
> *FedEx is okay, but FedEx Ground rocks. Where else can I get a 45 pound 4.5 cu. ft. box shipped and insured from Texas to Florida 5 days before X-mas for under $15? Yup. FedEx Ground.*


Where else can you buy a case of wine and ask the dealer to ship it from Houston to Austin and have it never arrive? On inquiry, weeks later, FedEx Ground seems to think it's illegal to ship wine within Texas when a licensed dealer does it. 

Many assurances later that the dealer will resend by another carrier, the wine never returned. Several months later, after the weather had warmed and I feared for the worst on the missing wine, I bought another case and personally delivered it to Austin.


----------



## harvscar

TechTV's Screensavers is having a Gateway PC giveaway where they call a different person everyday and ask them a question about the show, if the person answers correctly they win. Last night they called a lady in GA who when they asked if she was watching the show said, "Well, I missed the first ten minutes because I was out picking up dinner. I have TiVo though so I was able to catch up through the commercials."
I thought this was so cool because that's what TiVo is all about.

BTW, she won the PC. The question was, "Who is Matthew Lillard playing in the Scooby-Doo movie?" 
She probably would have won without TiVo.


----------



## Erik

A sports radio show is Dallas, The Ticket references TiVo all the time. There is so much going on in sports and its hard to keep up, especially now with the world cup. They seem to always being saying "I TiVo'd it and can't wait to watch it..." etc.

There's also a guy here at work that has the TiVo logo in the back window of his car...now I know what he's talking about. 

Pretty cool.


----------



## phone1

> _Originally posted by jswu _
> *Tivo was the subject of a segment on NPR this weekend. They were talking about the issue of skipping commercials and whether it is considered stealing. Can anyone find a link to the radio program? *


Sorry I missed it. A search of NPR's website found some stories, but nothing that recent.

What program was it on and what date?


----------



## Dawghows

I found this:

http://search1.npr.org/opt/collections/torched/atc/data_atc/seg_143825.htm

I assume that's the segment mentioned, though it was on a Thursday, not a weekend.


----------



## phone1

Thanks - it was about the Sonic Blue lawsuit, not TiVo. Kinda' scary of your a Replay owner though!


----------



## walters

Here's the whole exchange (it comes from Closed Captions via www.tveyes.com)

It's just really -- and it's unfortunate for us that it is happening so late at night. But i have this little invention called tivo. So i'm gonna drop tivo's name ten times, and hopefully everyone in the audience a new tivo. [ Cheers and applause ] tivo is like the cell phone of our generation. 
>> Jay: So you are using your tivo to tape -- 
>> well, my tivo's kind of on the blinks. 
>> Jay: What happened to it? 
>> Kinof on the blinks, tivo. 
>> Jay: You know how to fix it? 
>> How? 
>> Jay: Unplug it, count to ten, plug in, it's fine. You try that? 
>> I don't trust that. 
>> Jay: That works. 
>> Really? 
>> Jay: This is what i do. It'll work. 
>> Okay. But how great is tivo? 
>> Jay: It's good. 
>> But how great is the usa soccer team? [ Cheers and applause ]


----------



## TheSimpsons

> _Originally posted by walters _
> *Here's the whole exchange (it comes from Closed Captions via www.tveyes.com)
> 
> It's just really -- and it's unfortunate for us that it is happening so late at night. But i have this little invention called tivo. So i'm gonna drop tivo's name ten times, and hopefully everyone in the audience a new tivo. [ Cheers and applause ] tivo is like the cell phone of our generation.
> >> Jay: So you are using your tivo to tape --
> >> well, my tivo's kind of on the blinks.
> >> Jay: What happened to it?
> >> Kinof on the blinks, tivo.
> >> Jay: You know how to fix it?
> >> How?
> >> Jay: Unplug it, count to ten, plug in, it's fine. You try that?
> >> I don't trust that.
> >> Jay: That works.
> >> Really?
> >> Jay: This is what i do. It'll work.
> >> Okay. But how great is tivo?
> >> Jay: It's good.
> >> But how great is the usa soccer team? [ Cheers and applause ] *


Yeah, I cut a rerun of that last night. I thought it was funny how Jay pretended he is some sort of a tech-wiz telling him how he can fix his TiVo, if you saw him, he had this self-aggrandizing, know-it all look on his face.  Good plug by Matthew Lillard though. 

*-The Simpsons*


----------



## TiVoPony

Tom Hanks mentioned TiVo on the Tonight Show last night.

Jay was asking Tom about his new movie, and about working with Paul Newman. Apparently Paul Newman is really fanatical about badminton...so Tom was telling Jay about their badminton conversations:

Paul: "Don't you like badminton? You didn't see badminton on the olympics?"

Tom: "No Mr. Newman, that medal round just passed me by...we, uh, didn't have the TiVo hooked up yet!"



Pony


----------



## EBone11973

I'm opening up my self to some serious criticism for admitting this, but,

So I was watching "American Idol" last night on Fox. The show has not had a very regular schedule, and some episodes are longer than others. Next week there will be a live show (for the east coast anyways) that starts a half hour earlier than usual. One of the two hosts, at the end of the program, in an effort to remind viewers of the earlier start time, said (paraphrase) "remember to set your TiVos, or VCRs, if anyone still uses a VCR."

Nice plug on the highest rated summer program.


----------



## markp99

EBone,

You are in big trouble...We're gonna tell all your friends that YOU watch American Idol...and LIKE it....


----------



## EBone11973

Yeah, I know, I have it coming to me for that. I use my TiVo for crap-TV. Is there a reality series for people undergoing a 12-step program for watching crap reality TV?


----------



## markp99

I think TiVo will actually make your crap-TV habit worse. Now you can get it whenever you want...  Like giving drugs to a junkie....


----------



## JYoung

> _Originally posted by EBone11973 _
> *Yeah, I know, I have it coming to me for that. I use my TiVo for crap-TV. Is there a reality series for people undergoing a 12-step program for watching crap reality TV? *


ooohhh, you watched Bachelorettes in Alaska, didn't you?


----------



## EBone11973

JYoung, that was just hurtful. My WIFE watched Bachelorettes in Alaska; I just happened to be in the room at the same time.


----------



## BryanRDC

New "sighting:" On the morning show on SF Bay area radio station "Alice," KLLC, long-time co-host Sarah was ecstatic that her new partner, known as "No-name," had received a *TiVo* as a gift. They both went on and on about the wonders of *TiVo*, including how it doesn't necessarily make you watch *more* TV, just that when you have time to watch, there's always something available that you actually *want* to see. Great overall mention. TiVoPony, were you listening?


----------



## TiVoPony

I missed it. I occasionally listen to audio books, and wasn't tuned to Alice this morning. Shame on me. My wife probably heard it tho'. 

Sarah has often sung our praises in the past, she's great. There have been times when I think she couldn't be as vocal due to other obligations...I'm glad she's free to talk about us again! 

Pony


----------



## TSpoonEars

Sarah on Radio 'Alice' has been singing Tivo's praises for yonks. I think she's one of their biggest adverts. I agree, it's great she can plug Tivo again. I'm sure she was still using Tivo when she had to plug U*TV. 
She thinks she's the first to come up with the idea of Tivo Radio - as if everyone who owns one hasn't thought trick-playing everything (well, almost  ).

It's a shame the host of American Idol the other night couldn't have been told to say 'Your Tivos will already know this, but don't forget to set your vcrs as we're on a half hour earlier next week'. 

Cheers,

Ears.


----------



## Bsteenson

This was Letterman's Top 10 July 9. Note #4.

Top Ten Good Things About Being Cryogenically Frozen

10. Never again have to answer the question, "Hot enough for ya?"

9. You can request that you be frozen while making a funny face

8. When you come back to life, you get to keep your frequent flier miles

7. Pale blue translucent skin complements hazel eyes

6. If your name is Jim, friends and family will refer to you as "Jimsicle"

5. You + Walt Disney = Best friends in the 25th century

4. When they thaw you out in a few thousand years you'll have lots of stuff to watch on TiVo

3. It's a million times more refreshing than biting into a York Peppermint Patty

2. It hasn't hurt Al Gore, am I right people?

1. You're still warmer than those poor *******s in the audience of the Ed Sullivan Theater

BS


----------



## biker

> _Originally posted by Bsteenson _
> *This was Letterman's Top 10 July 9. Note #4.
> 
> Top Ten Good Things About Being Cryogenically Frozen
> 
> 10. Never again have to answer the question, "Hot enough for ya?"
> 
> 9. You can request that you be frozen while making a funny face
> 
> 8. When you come back to life, you get to keep your frequent flier miles
> 
> 7. Pale blue translucent skin complements hazel eyes
> 
> 6. If your name is Jim, friends and family will refer to you as "Jimsicle"
> 
> 5. You + Walt Disney = Best friends in the 25th century
> 
> 4. When they thaw you out in a few thousand years you'll have lots of stuff to watch on TiVo
> 
> 3. It's a million times more refreshing than biting into a York Peppermint Patty
> 
> 2. It hasn't hurt Al Gore, am I right people?
> 
> 1. You're still warmer than those poor *******s in the audience of the Ed Sullivan Theater
> 
> BS *


 I just saw that today on my tivo.


----------



## grecorj

Yesterday's episode of "Fresh Gear" had 2 TiVo mentions: The TiVo/Nielsen thing as well as a plug by Sumi during a review of portable lcd tvs; she said she doesn't have to worry about missing her fave shows when away from home because she has all her Season Passes programmed into her TiVo.


----------



## grecorj

On "Imus in The Morning" on WFAN yesterday morning Imus joked with Lou Dobbs about Lou missing a Tom Brokaw special and Imus said: "Don't you own a vcr? A TiVo?".


----------



## TiVoPony

On David Letterman last night, Chris Elliot mentioned TiVo.

Dave asked him what's been going on, and Chris said something like "Lots of great things. First, I got TiVo!".

He asked if Dave knew what it was (he did), Chris said all of his friends have been telling him "you gotta get this, you gotta get this", and then Chris made a joke about thinking they were sandals. But now he has one and "can zip right through the commercials".

Thanks to Lori for the Eliza Dushku on Letterman tip...probably would have missed this otherwise. 

Pony


----------



## scottjf8

I just got home and had it recorded from last night and I'm watching... I swear this is the first time I've ever heard Chris Eliot be funny...

Cant wait to see Eliza.. better watch it before the wife gets home!


----------



## shady

Also last night, on the screensavers. Pat and Leo were going over the bargains in the weekend newspapers and they highlighted a Western Digital 120 gb hard drive for $99 after rebate at Circuit City.

Leo then said - "This would be great for upgrading your Tivo"

I bought mine today


----------



## rogo

Ok, Chris Elliott was not funny Scott. You were just excited about the Tivo mention. 

Eliza Dushku, on the other hand... Oh my 

Mark


----------



## psxotaku

http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,3959,485583,00.asp

Spencer must already have his.


----------



## Mr. Music

On the opening show of the 2002 MTV Video Music Awards

part of one of the songs


"You don't need to set your TiVo...."


----------



## JivinJeff

Funny mention during this big event...

Jimmy Fallon is singing during the opening act...

"They'll re-reun the show till May.
They'll show it again and again and again.
He will stand up here forever.
There's no need to set your TiVo."

Jeff


----------



## Mr. Music

> _Originally posted by JivinJeff _
> *Funny mention during this big event...
> 
> Jimmy Fallon is singing during the opening act...
> 
> "They'll re-reun the show till May.
> They'll show it again and again and again.
> He will stand up here forever.
> There's no need to set your TiVo."
> 
> Jeff *


Yeah... that sounds right... I really only caught the TiVo part, everything else was just noise... 

Thanks!


----------



## mij

There was a quick tivo reference on the Video Music awards tonight.. 

Jimmy Falon was doing an impression of Enrique Englasias (I likely misspelled that) and he sang something like "they will rerun the show till may, they'll show it again and again, there is no need to set your tivo.... "

-Mij


----------



## bcrider

Yeah, I saw it the 2nd time they ran it (was on darn pager duty and working a problem the first time). Pretty subtle reference too. I came on here to post, but ya already got it.

How 'bout that Guns 'n' Roses finale!!!!


----------



## jchan

TiVo is becoming the generic brand moniker with PVRs like Kleenex and Xerox did.


----------



## Mr. Music

Uhmmm... 

That is Guns N' F'n Roses !! 

:up: :up: 


The only reason I watched the VMAs this year, and the 1st year I watched them since 92 or 93.

Oh yeah... and that finale got TiVo'd


----------



## JimSpence

See this thread.

Re: Dilbert

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=74048


----------



## michellemck99

Tivo is mentioned in the first paragraph of this Yahoo! story on the American Idol finale.

I'm touched that Tivo was used instead of "vcr" to convey the writer's sentiment...


----------



## grecorj

TiVo mentioned on "The Wayne Brady Show" on Thursday...he was talking to Jane Kazmarack (_Malcolm in the Middle_) and she said "Our assistant was staying with us for the summer and she TiVo'd it (American Idol)..." and she made a gesture like she was using a remote. Wayne said something like, "Talk to me about the TiVo...(then using deep voice)...TiVo!" Jane said she didn't know how to use it...


----------



## thehepcat

another American Idol related reference.

During E's live from the Red Carpet preshow, their annoying new (I'm too hip for a last name) blonde interviewer was talking to a couple of b-list stars about Idol and they mentioned that they TiVo it every week.


----------



## BrettStah

Wayne Brady has apparently mentioned Tivo a lot this week, according to my wife.


----------



## grecorj

Neil Patrick Harris (a/k/a Doogie Howser) was on The Caroline Rhea Show yesterday -- he said "I *TiVo* The Price is Right everyday." Apparently "Doog" is into game shows.


----------



## jlb

Latest comment I heard on WEEI in Boston was on Monday Morning as part of Dennis and Callahan's lead in regarding the MNF game.....

Dennis said to Callahan that he wished "I had a TiVO like you Gerry.....so that I wouldn't have to worry about missing any of the Pats or Red Sox game and wouldn't have to switch back and forth".............or something to that effect.


----------



## loopey

The first episode of Mind of The Married Man's (HBO) description says something like "Mickey has trouble setting up his TiVo". There is a thread about this in the Now Playing Forum.


----------



## murgatroyd

Whoo-hoo! 

CBS Sunday Morning, in their new gadget segment, showed off TiVo (my model) -- and when demonstrating how the Now Playing list works, showed the detail screen for -- what else -- CBS Sunday Morning. 

TiVo was also mentioned in an earlier segment that talked about product placement in movies. 

Fun to see TiVo shown off and talked about by someone who has a clue. I'd bet it was the reporter's own TiVo.

He also held up a Replay TV so people could see what it looked like, but it wasn't hooked up. 

Jan


----------



## TiVoLance

Last Night on MadTV they had a fake Ted Koppel admit to TiVoing all the American Idol shows so he could watch them when he got off work


----------



## JorgeGVB

Mind of The Married Man's season opener did show Mickey using his TiVo. Also, the previews for next week hints that TiVo is actually part of the plot line. Apparently, Mickey has been recording soft porn stuff and gets caught by his wife... I am sure that has never happened to anyone on this forum!


----------



## mschwab

> _Originally posted by JorgeGVB _
> Mind of The Married Man's season opener did show Mickey using his TiVo. Also, the previews for next week hints that TiVo is actually part of the plot line. Apparently, Mickey has been recording soft porn stuff and gets caught by his wife... I am sure that has never happened to anyone on this forum!


No, dear, those things are just showing up on their own! 

(Good thing she doesn't know how to get to the Season Pass list!)

Actually, she got a real laugh from the "Puppetry of the Penis" segment on Real Sex, while I found it too painful to watch!


----------



## Naipes

> _Originally posted by HTH _
> *Have you spotted TiVo, TiVo logos, or other TiVo references in movies, television, radio, newspapers, comics, magazines, or other popular media? Well this is the thread in which to announce and discuss your TiVo Spotting, or just to check to see if anyone else spotted it first!
> *


The Hartford Courant had a big piece on TiVo in the Entertainment and Leisure section this morning. Here is the link to the main story.

Here is another link to a side story.


----------



## mschwab

> "Would all of you, on top of what you're paying, be willing to pay another $250 a year to eliminate commercials?" Kellner says. "I don't know what the average American would feel about that. But it's a fair question."


I would answer a responding "YES!", especially if they filled the hour with actual program content. Avoiding the FF,FF,FF,Play,IR shuffle several times an hour would make my life much easier.


----------



## TiVoPony

My daughter just found a TiVo reference in the October issue of Disney Adventures magazine. They ask a bunch of cartoon characters "How many hours of TV do you watch each week?"...

Here's the answer from Kim Possible:

"I don't have time for TV. Wade (her helper) is like a human TiVo - he streams stuff to the Kimmunicator, so I can catch it when I can."

Cool! 

Cheers,
Pony


----------



## BryanRDC

I don't know what particular sickness this is a symptom of, but I LOVE Kim Possible (yeah, yeah, she's HOT!!!). Seriously, my kids discovered this through the unbelievably catchy theme song that used to play about every hour on Radio Disney, and the show is tongue-in-cheek enough to entertain them and cause my wife and me to raise eyebrows to each other. I knew I liked her for good reason -- any friend of TiVo is a friend of mine.


----------



## skywalkm

Check out one of my favorite websites, http://www.cinescape.com which as a review of new shows' series premieres , "ROBBERY HOMICIDE DIVISION ... Verdict: This one is your basic cop show, but Tom Sizemore makes it much cooler. I plan on TiVo-ing it while I watch LAW & ORDER: SVU."


----------



## alan

Are all these stars (Rosie, Ted Kopel, etc.) secret members of the underground upgrade your TiVo to 240 hours club or is "Osbornes" the ONLY show that Rosie watches?


----------



## Joe Siegler

> _Originally posted by loopey _
> *The first episode of Mind of The Married Man's (HBO) description says something like "Mickey has trouble setting up his TiVo". There is a thread about this in the Now Playing Forum. *


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=77197

My remarks on this from that thread. 

I saw this last week on the previews for the episode that just aired this past Sunday night. A few (extremely geeky) observations:

1) No channel numbers on programs recorded in the program info page. Surprised that since the show is in Chicago that they didn't figure out what channel number the show could be on. 

2) He's using a standalone, based on the fact that it says "Best Quality".

3) If he was counterprogramming with the babes stuff, then why did one of the programs have a green lock dot on it? 

4) On the description of the show his co-worker was on, it said "This program will be saved till you delete it", yet didn't have a green dot on it.

5) The remote control he had was way NOT a TiVo remote. Not even close.

6) He never appeared to set up his TiVo, or at least never read his messages. The "You have new mail" icon was on in every shot of TiVo central.

That's all I remember offhand. I also think the font was too big, like it was a custom created screen, but then again, it's been awhile since I've had a standalone TiVo - so I don't remember exactly.


----------



## DrStrange

Letterman again, talking about how Oprah looked at the Emmys:

"Now don't go crazy, because you know, when I saw this I hit the Tivo immediately..." - he mimes furiously working a remote - "'get it, get it, GET IT'..."


----------



## phronimos

From a story about a "control room" used by NFL officials on game day:



> "...we decided to have a control room in our officiating department. So we had it fully wired to DirecTV. We also have enough TiVo machines to use for every game being played..."


http://www.boston.com/dailyglobe2/272/sports/Video_setup_puts_NFL_in_complete_control+.shtml


----------



## BryanRDC

From the *Will & Grace* page at NBC's site:


> You've taken the trivia. You've bookmarked the fan sites. You've got TiVo programmed for NBC Thursday. But how well do you really know Will, Grace, Jack and Karen? Read their character bios and find out.


----------



## MLAKE1

During a recent MLB game on ESPN, commentators Joe Morgan and Jon Miller were doing for a promo for an upcoming show on ESPN.

The exchange went something like this ... analyst Joe Morgan said "I'm going to go home and set my TiVo for that!", to which play-by-play man Jon Miller responded, "I'm going to go home and set my BETAMAX for that!"


----------



## TheDewAddict

Woody has been talking about his TiVo a lot lately on the Woody and Whipping Boy Show on KPNT 105.7 The Point in St. Louis. He mentioned the other day having to TiVo Survivor so he could watch the Cardinals playoff game tonight.


----------



## SC0TLANDF0REVER

Was watching Friday's episode "Vulnerable", the Detectives were going through an apt and the main detective was mentioning all the A/V gear there.

"Big Screen TV,...TiVo"


~Dave


----------



## Knative

> _Originally posted by SC0TLANDF0REVER _
> *
> "Big Screen TV,...TiVo"
> 
> 
> ~Dave *


 They even had the capitalization right on the closed captions.


----------



## FUBAR

TiVo is often mentioned by the morning show people here in RDU/triangle (NC) area on 105.1 FM Bob and Madison.


----------



## rhobite

Hey look, Sarah Michelle Gellar is a TiVo lover. And what a picture.

"Even though I work crazy hours, I still never miss my favorite shows. TiVo makes sure all of my guilty-pleasure programs are there waiting for me when I finally kick back on the couch to relax!"

Well Sarah, Buffy's at the top of my season pass list.. and I'm not guilty about it.


----------



## Susiemw

On NPR's Car Talk two weeks ago they mentioned Tivo..... as in having the listeners send one in when they send in their response to a weekly puzzler. 

Susan


----------



## dr_mal

King of Queens on Monday night -- Spence gets a new TiVo, hooks it up, programs a couple of his favourite shows, starts showing it off to the dog-watching girl, and it's recording all sorts of strange shows as suggestions: "Priscilla Queen of the Desert", "The Greg Louganis Story", "Judy Garland in concert".

Spence: "My TiVo thinks I'm gay!"

It even had TiVo sounds as he was scrolling through the menus.


----------



## grecorj

Phil Mickelson has a TiVo (see story here).



> The master bedroom features a TIVO-connected television (Mickelson's favorite show is "The Practice") that rises out of a low cabinet at the foot of the bed...


----------



## jnk27

TiVo'ed Halloween episode


----------



## JimSpence

Today on the Fox News Channel's Bulls & Bears stock talk show, they mentioned TiVo while talking about Western Digital and how HD's are showing up in all sorts of devices. When they mentioned TiVo it was in the TiVo-like devices. I guess TiVo is taking on the same generic meaning as Kleenex is to facial tissues.


----------



## jnk27




----------



## unixadm

On Friday 11/01's "Providence" episode:

Sid loses her Engagement ring....

Her friend said "Just tell him you traded it in for TiVo....Men LOVE TiVo!"


----------



## Bradc314

Today's "Best of the Web" on Wall Street Journal's opinionjournal.com:
http://www.opinionjournal.com/best/?id=110002572


> Mark your calendar--or better yet, set your TiVo--for Dec. 14. Two years and a day after Al Gore delivered the best speech of his career, conceding the 2000 presidential election, the erstwhile veep is slated to host "Saturday Night Live."


----------



## justapixel

Newsweek magazine, interview with Aaron Sorkin, writer of West Wing and Sports Night.

Interview was about the ratings drop of WW. 
He was asked if he has ever seen the Bachelor. He responded that he watches the Bachelor, he TiVo's West Wing.


----------



## steelcurtain

Kiefer Sutherland was on The Daily Show last night, and he mentioned TiVo. He did state that the reason he didn't have one was because it is _too complicated!!_ Aargh!


----------



## teknikel

> _Originally posted by steelcurtain _
> *Kiefer Sutherland was on The Daily Show last night, and he mentioned TiVo. He did state that the reason he didn't have one was because it is too complicated!! Aargh! *


Yes and then Jon Stewart agreed!?!?!

kel


----------



## roxfinch

Jon Stewart mentions TiVo a lot. He did it again one night this week. I don't remember which night since we got behind on watching them and watched two or three of them last night. It was the show with the Democrat Rep from TN.

Anyway, the guest is explaining something, Jon says something like, "I'm not a stupid man, I mean I figured out how to hook up my TiVo."


----------



## MLAKE1

On Tuesday's The Screen Savers on TechTV, with Martin Sargent and Steve Wozniak hosting, they mentioned the plans of SoapCity.com to begin offering commercial-free soap operas over the Net for a monthly fee. Martin commented by saying "Why don't people just get a TiVo?"


----------



## MLAKE1

Been mentioned in another thread, but wanted to add it here too ....

TiVo was voted #1 holiday gift of the year by TechTV in their special "Top 20 Holiday Gifts" show. Leo Laporte mentioned that TiVo was something that "would change your life".

Here's a link to the other thread going about it:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=87140


----------



## ronsch

Wanda Sykes mentions Tivo in her comedy piece at the end of this weeks Inside the NFL as she's going over things she's thankful about for Thanksgiving. She says she's thankful that Tivo won't have anything to do with the 1-10 Cincinnati Bengals just on principal.


----------



## MLAKE1

Dave Letterman loves plugging TiVo. Here's a thread commenting on a few of his recent banters with TiVo mentions:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=91466


----------



## Gendal

In "Regular Expressions," a technical manual for us computer geeks the author says in the intro



> Once you learn regular expressions, you'll realize that they're an invaluable part of your toolkit, and you'll wonder how you could have ever gotten by without them!*
> 
> * If you have a TiVo, you already know the feeling!


----------



## alan

> _Originally posted by Gendal _
> *In "Regular Expressions," a technical manual for us computer geeks the author says in the intro ....*


 I wish TiVo implemented true "Regular Expressions". That would be so cool! Then again my TiVo's already pretty slow.


----------



## trojanrabbit

During an recent radio interview with QB Tom Brady, he was asked about why he appeared to look lost on the sidelines recently. He said that his family was saying the same thing as well after the loss to the Jets, so he mentioned that he had a TiVo and that he watched the NE-NY game before he got to see the game films. His response when he saw himself was something like 'OMG, I looked like THAT??' . He said he thought he has the same enthusiasm as always, but seeing himself made him think differently. Supposedly he tried to keep himself pumped up for the Dolphins game.


----------



## btsibr

The Mind of the Married Man (HBO) reference was that Mickey's TiVo had started recording things like Will and Grace, and Queer as Folk (Showtime?) and he was setting it up to record things like Girls Gone Wild and MTV Spring Break. Donna walks in and asks him what he's doing and he says that he is "counter programming.. the TiVo thinks I'm gay".


----------



## NandoVel

From This Week's People Magazine - which I think hits newsstands Nationally on Jan 3rd.

"A few folks working on hit TV shows didn't mind spreading a little wealth around for the holidays. Ray Romano and executive producer Phil Rosenthal gave the 100-plus cast and crew of "Everybody Loves Raymond" a TiVo, the digital video recorder, with a lifetime subscription service contract -- a $600 value. "


----------



## Imageek2

From this weeks TVGuide article on Michael Chiklis (The Shield) on his success over the last 12 months.

"I wish I had a TiVo player for my life...so I could put it on freeze frame"


----------



## garner42

The online comic goats has a really funny bit about TiVo. Click here for the image.


----------



## jnk27

ROTFL at goats


----------



## BryanRDC

> _Originally posted by NandoVel _
> *From This Week's People Magazine - which I think hits newsstands Nationally on Jan 3rd.
> 
> "A few folks working on hit TV shows didn't mind spreading a little wealth around for the holidays. Ray Romano and executive producer Phil Rosenthal gave the 100-plus cast and crew of "Everybody Loves Raymond" a TiVo, the digital video recorder, with a lifetime subscription service contract -- a $600 value. " *


Here's some inside dope on this, from a friend who works for a network who visited with my family during the holidays. It was an 80-hour TiVo, and the note that Ray and the exec producer sent with it said something along the lines of, "Here's a TiVo with enough space to record every episode of 'Everybody Loves Raymond' and still have an hour and a half left over for porn!"


----------



## dpsjolly

Rachel tells her dad she has got Tivo in Friends


----------



## korn316

Conan O' Brien mentioned it a dozen times during a recent show. I don't remember which one, I basically watch 3 shows in one hour.


----------



## trainman

It was Conan's Friday episode. At the end of the monologue, when he was promoting the musical guest, he said something to the effect of, "So be sure you stay up, or use TiVo...don't use TiVo."

And then, later in the show, when he was promoting his appearance on Sunday's "Andy Richter Controls the Universe," he ended with, "Don't TiVo it."

Both of those were fairly obviously winking "ha ha" kind of warnings. At least, I hope they were, since I basically got my TiVo to record Conan every night, and if he says I can't use it anymore, well, I don't know what I'm going to do.


----------



## Sapphire

TiVo was mentioned on Good Day New York this morning (01-08-03) on WNYW Fox 5. They were talking about reality shows, and one of them said that she's in bed by that time, then the other one said "well I record them on my TiVo".


----------



## docsmullins

Less than 30 minutes ago on Wednesday, January 8, 2003: On NBC's "Ed" Warren Cheswick's chubby friend, Mark (?), says "Who else do you know that TiVo's the Food Network?"...


----------



## loopey

I was listening to the 91x radio station in San Diego this morning. They are looking for groups to be part of the audience for No Doubt during the Super Bowl half time show. They said you won't be able to watch the first half of the super bowl, so you will have to record it. Then they jokingly said the super bowl half time show, brought to you by TiVo.


----------



## JYoung

I heard local entertainment reporter Sam Rubin on the radio today where he was discussing The Bachelorette, mentioned that he recorded it on his TiVo.....


----------



## loopey

The local radio station (in San Diego) was interviewing Ryan Seacrest (of American Idol) and he said he doesn't know what he'd do without his TiVo, and the DJ said I know aren't they great. Ryan said he couldn't figure it out at first, but blamed it on himself not on how complicated it was to setup and use. He also said he had SPs for everything.


----------



## raeiken

Today Barbara Walters was interviewing Alison Janney? from West Wing and at the end she said that West Wing was on opposite of some good ABC shows but the audience should Tivo West Wing.


----------



## MannyVjr

In the latest issue of Esquire Magazine (the one with Catherine-Zeta Jones in the cover) they have a feature about "Doing *stuff* faster", and the advice they gave when it came to "Watch TV faster", guess who was mentioned?

TiVo. Their tip was: turn the closed captioning on and zoom thru whatever you're watching by hitting the ff button once.

You're able to watch a 30min show in 11.


----------



## Nihilator

> _Originally posted by raeiken _
> *Today Barbara Walters was interviewing Alison Janney? from West Wing and at the end she said that West Wing was on opposite of some good ABC shows but the audience should Tivo West Wing. *


The full quote is:

"...Don't forget to watch The West Wing on Wednesday nights. It's on opposite very good ABC shows, but you can use TiVo."

Allison Janney, I believe, actually laughed out loud upon hearing her suggestion.

--Chris


----------



## TiVoLance

Yesterday on Entertainment Tonight they showed the free stuff that Golden Globe presenters were getting. Included in the pile was series 2 SA TiVos. Must be nice to be rich and famous AND not pay for stuff


----------



## smak

Yah, among other things gloden globe presenters will get an 80 hour series 2, some watches, jewelry etc...

Oh yah, and a 42" plasma TV.

Niiiice...

-smak-


----------



## JimSpence

Regardless of your political views, Rush Limbaugh mentioned that he has upgraded his TiVo to over 200 hours this past weekend. And, finally got the second tuner connected.


----------



## BrianWJ

Was just watching last night's Buffy and, in addition to a Dragonball Z reference, came across a cute little TiVo mention.

Buffy was showing the potential slayers around the demon bar when they bumped into Clem, that sort of giant puppy dog-looking creature.

They were talking about how they haven't seen each other for a bit and he tells her, "I saw this great show on the history channel the other night that I knew you would love and then something went all flooey with my TiVo."


----------



## trainman

Here's a column that appeared in Wednesday's _Los Angeles Times:_

TiVo, the Ultimate Script Doctor

The summary is that, since TiVo lets you zip through shows very quickly, it makes them much more tolerable. Best quote: "As much as I enjoy ('Alias'), I became impatient with expository scenes in which Jennifer Garner's agent Sydney Bristow discusses her feelings with friends, anxious to see the next fight, plot twist or skimpy costume."


----------



## tbh999

I heard an interview on the radio a couple of week ago where Arsinio Hall raved about how great Tivo was.


----------



## GDN

2 Nights in a row now for Letterman - Tivo was mentioned. Last night he was talking about how cold and windy it was in NYC and wanted to show viewers what he had caught on his Tivo on The Weather Channel - then they showed a clip from The Weather Channel where some of the graphics blew right off the screen, obviously a mock up - but he said did say he had caught the clip from Tivo.

Then again tonight with Ellen Degenerse on - She mentioned Tivo. I've already deleted the show - I forget the context.

But two nights in a row for Late Night - Dave must like it. Maybe he'll start posting here. He talks about that www thing some too ! LOL


----------



## jmace57

Saw this today on the XDNet Anchordesk.

Here's the link:

http://www.zdnet.com/anchordesk/stories/story/0,10738,2909595,00.html


----------



## Francesco

Oprah said: "TiVo this show!" today. Cannot tell if it was a rerun; I'm not an avid watcher.


----------



## DrStrange

> _Originally posted by GDN _
> Then again tonight with Ellen Degenerse on - She mentioned Tivo. I've already deleted the show - I forget the context.


I just got around to watching it. She was talking about her PCs grammar checker flagging "gonna" saying it should suggest other non-words she could use - "expresso" and "nukyoolar" - "like Tivo".

I thought her making fun of word misuse was amusing, since earlier in the interview she talked about collecting "humorous stories and antidotes".


----------



## arc6th

bump!

TiVo on Jimmy Kimmel Live Wednesday night. He was surfing the shopping channels while searching for a birthday gift for Oprah. On the monitor behind the host the familiar TiVo banner popped up when he changed from HSN to QVC. 

He even had a new message but didn't stop everything to see what it was!


----------



## crawfordp

> _Originally posted by arc6th _
> *bump!
> 
> TiVo on Jimmy Kimmel Live Wednesday night. He was surfing the shopping channels while searching for a birthday gift for Oprah. On the monitor behind the host the familiar TiVo banner popped up when he changed from HSN to QVC.
> 
> He even had a new message but didn't stop everything to see what it was! *


It was an HDVR2. I'm having a hard time getting a read on this show, I can't tell if the production values are poor or they are just trying to be edgy.


----------



## Professor MOXy

Chick McGee, the sidekick on the Bob and Tom Show,www.bobandtom.com , has mentioned several times that he has a Tivo. He apparently is quite the TV and gadget freak and has an HDTV rear projection TV as well as a Direct TV dish system.

I have not heard specifically what Tivo he has. Typically Bob and Tom are usually making fun at Chick's expense because of his addiction to television and the like. This is usually when the subject of the Tivo comes up.

Greg

Series 2 60 Hr Tivo Unmodified so far

Motorola 2244 Digital cable box


----------



## Mike Lang

> _Originally posted by Professor MOXy _
> * Typically Bob and Tom are usually making fun at Chick's expense because of his addiction to television and the like. *


Don't forget about his shoes!


----------



## trainman

From the new (February 7) issue of _Entertainment Weekly,_ in an article about the Sundance Film Festival:

"By day, celebs elbowed their way into the myriad swag centers, leaving with goodies from Diesel jeans to digital cameras to freakin' TiVos. (Levi's even cosponsored a Beck concert.) 'Everything I'm wearing right now except for my scarf, down to this watch by, um...Grimoldi,' says 'Bookies' star Rachael Leigh Cook, when asked what she scored. 'I'd really like to thank the producers of my movie for my TiVo.'"

No wonder the lifetime service fee is going up to $299, what with all those giveaway TiVos for celebrities.


----------



## Hunter Green

In the 01-27-2003 issue of InfoWorld in the Ahead Of The Curve article, Steve Gillmor mentions the upcoming multi-room viewing feature of TiVo in the context of how copyright management is more complex than many (such as the RIAA and MPAA) make it out to be.



> On the delivery side, the story is way too complex. TiVo (dubbed "God's Machine" by FCC Chairman Michael Powell) will soon allow you to record a show on one TiVo and play it back on another in another room. But the machines must be in one house and registered to the same user.


I expect the same article is on their online site, but I'm too lazy to go find a link.


----------



## murgatroyd

This is two-week-old news by now, but the other day my husband said, "I have something for you," in that tone of voice that makes one think, _What is he up to now?_.

What he had for me was the February 3rd issue of Electronic Design with a cover story on TiVo (with a picture of Michael Ramsey, Jim Barton, and the TiVo Guy).



> Cover Feature: Success Story
> The TiVo Box Redefines Television Viewing
> By Roger Allan


PDF is available (but not the cover, alas) at the link above.

Jan


----------



## Popasmurf

Boston Public - Around 25 minutes. 30 seconds..

"I have to live vicariously through movies I sneak up and watch on my parents TiVo..."

Popa


----------



## teknikel

With Craig Kilborn.

Guest Jenny Garth (_90210, What I Like About You_ ) talks about the fact that her husband (can't remember name) who is on _Fastlane_ and she have Tivo because their shows are on at the same time Friday night.

kel


----------



## mjh

I listen to the NPR radio station to/from work, which also broadcasts "Market Place" from PRI. Tonight on "Market Place" they were talking about the big business of the big four networks, and in particular, the use of "reality" shows in order to boost ratings.

Some woman came on who represented an advertising agency and claimed that the reality shows were "TiVo-proof". She said this was because people who watch reality TV can't afford to wait until tomorrow becuase they're going to be discussed at the watercooler the next day.

Here's a link to a real audio stream of the article.

Personally, I watched Joe Millionaire on my TiVo and skipped commercials.


----------



## ElVee

Found this at InfoWorld

Building entertainment's future - TiVo's CTO develops tools in-house to stay flexible and keep up with the fast pace of change

http://www.infoworld.com/article/03/02/21/08insider_1.html?s=tc


----------



## cwerdna

On the 3/17 episode of Oprah, in the middle of where she was interviewing Charlie, Ryan, Trista (The Bachelorette), Oprah said "I have a Tivo" and she had to go back to listen to the "unfortunately" part of Trista's rejection.


----------



## martinp13

I went to the AFI (American Film Institute) page (http://www.afi.com) looking for something else, and there on the front page is a link to their AFI Enhanced TV Workshop. The graphic they use is a Series 1 TiVo remote!  Not sure if it's a Sony or Philips remote.


----------



## PaulaBerge

The Twin Cities has a coffee house type magazine called The Rake, this is April 2003's "over the coals" rant:

http://www.rakemag.com/coals/detail.asp?catID=58&itemID=2138

Jennifer Garner's Underpants (or why I fired my cable company, and switched to satellite TiVo)

Mostly hypes satellite TiVo, but worth reading for a laugh.


----------



## BryanRDC

> _Originally posted by PaulaBerge _
> *The Twin Cities has a coffee house type magazine called The Rake, this is April 2003's "over the coals" rant:
> 
> http://www.rakemag.com/coals/detail.asp?catID=58&itemID=2138
> 
> Jennifer Garner's Underpants (or why I fired my cable company, and switched to satellite TiVo)
> 
> Mostly hypes satellite TiVo, but worth reading for a laugh. *


Best. TiVo article. Ever.

"I applauded in my pants." Hilarious.


----------



## kitsap

> *PAUSE!! PAUSE!! FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, PAUSE!!! *


Hey hey Paula! Very good article. Thanks for passing it along.


----------



## Fustanella

A "Will and Grace" rerun we TiVoed has the duo mentioning their TiVo in defense of an accusation that they don't have a life.


----------



## PaulaBerge

Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Fustanella

> _Originally posted by BryanRDC _
> *Best. TiVo article. Ever.*


I've got to agree. I'm bookmarking that bad boy for the next time I have to explain TiVo to someone.


----------



## gjustice

ER tonight 4/3 - Dr. Lewis - "Me and a guy named Tivo are gonna curl up on the couch and watch TV." 
:up:


----------



## JYoung

On tonight's ER (Finders Keepers), 
Susan Lewis and Abby Lockhart are talking:

Abby: "Do you have any plans for tonight?"
Susan: "Oh, me and this guy named TiVo, we're going to curl up in front of the TV."


I knew there was a reason I liked Susan...


----------



## alienman

It was mentioned on a Simpsons episode a couple weeks back...unfortunately I deleted it.


----------



## DrStrange

Was that the one where the sea captain said he had a Tivo full of Dharma and Greg he hadn't watched?


----------



## trainman

And now, a break from the 4.0 hoopla. I guess I'm the only person here who reads the "Over the Hedge" comic strip, since this is from last Saturday and no one's posted this link yet.

http://www.comics.com/comics/hedge/archive/hedge-20030405.html


----------



## spartanstew

Chris Elliot on David Letterman tonight mentioned to Dave how he just got Tivo.



Stew


----------



## kendee1

Tivo & Home Media Option now being available was mentioned as a "Top News Story" on the Screen Savers on Tech TV.


----------



## walters

On "The View" (closed captioning text from TVEyes):


> It goes with any computer. It only costs $200. I think it's worth it. All the kids are going to love this. It's out now. I found out on the tivo.


Clearly they're talking about the Logitech IO Digital Pen. Is this is the first spotting of TiVo promotional content?


----------



## PaulaBerge

upclose section

They Love to Watch

Wanna know which Hollywood star is totally absorbed by SpongeBob SquarePants? We've got your broadcast news:

Sarah Jessica Parker may be dealing with the demands of new motherhood, but she still can't bear to miss an episode of The Osbournes. And with Tivo -- a digital video recorder that can store up to 80 hours of TV programming and even selects and records shows based on users' viewing habits -- she doesn't have to. "Breast-feeding is an around-the-clock deal," explains Parker. "During those very lonely early-morning hours, I watch what I've Tivo'd (yes, it has become a verb); Frontline, The Amazing Race, Curb Your Enthusiasm, 60 Minutes, The Osbournes and anything with Spencer Tracy," (What, no reruns of Square Pegs?) Parker's not alone in front of the small screen -- Ben Affleck, Heather Locklear, Samuel L. Jackson, Sarah Michelle Gellar and Britney Spears all use the gadget to catch up on their colleagues. Or even to indulge in a little deja viewing: "I feel weird about it, but I've Tivo'd myself," says Garcelle Beauvais-Nilon. "I got tons of Jamie Foxx shows and the times I was on Arli$$." But even stars who watch the old-fashioned way can't get enough tube time. Flip through the following pages to see what makes Hollywood's must-see TV list. --Elyssa Lee


----------



## TreborPugly

4/7 Daily show refers to Tivo users as being advertising deficient due to commercial skipping, in their "Ad Nauseum" bit.


Treb.


----------



## JYoung

Just heard Howard Stern talking about TiVo again.
Apparently, Artie's girlfriend gave hime one for Christmas and he still hasn't hooked it up, saying he's not sure how to 
Howard said that it was easy to hook up, even he's done it. Howard then said that TiVo was easy but the remote was too complicated with a million buttons on it. 
Fortunately, Robin protested that.....


----------



## Joey303

Just saw a headline in today's Wall Street Journal about the cable guys going after TiVo . . .


----------



## agentcoop

On a new ER last week, Dr. Susan made mention about her plans for the night included cuddling up in bed with a guy named Tivo lol


----------



## Rcrew

Was fast forwarding while watching an older Practice recorded this week. Suddenly noticed what looked like a Now Playing frame in an ad. Backed up to see a DirecTV commercial with DirecTV's DVR. Installer and customer sillyness while the Now Playing screen is displayed on the TV.


----------



## SteakMan

Cartman just used his TiVo and a wading pool to electrocute and transport himself to 1776 so that he could experience history rather than study it.

-SteakMan-


----------



## pilotnh

> _Originally posted by SteakMan _
> *Cartman just used his TiVo and a wading pool to electrocute and transport himself to 1776 so that he could experience history rather than study it.
> 
> -SteakMan- *


Time travel with your TiVo? Hmmm.... must be in version 5.0


----------



## AJRitz

> _Originally posted by pilotnh _
> *Time travel with your TiVo? Hmmm.... must be in version 5.0 *


Nah - it's always been there. It just takes a hack to access it. According to Cartman, the hack involves filling the TiVo drive with history shows about the time to which you want to travel and then electrocuting yourself with the full-of-history TiVo. This leads to a near-death experience during which one experiences the history stored on the TiVo drive.

WARNING: This hack will void your warranty!!


----------



## sschwart

The Yankee game on YES, the broadcasters were talking about some show coming up, and said to fire up the VCR or set the TiVo.. 

Kinda nice to see TiVo's being mentioned more and more


----------



## njtaz

On Will & Grace tonight (Dolls and Dolls) Will mentions something like TiVo recorded all those American Idols for me.


----------



## jmace57

On ZD Net's Anchordesk is the following article titled "Why the PC still can't replace the TiVo"

Link: http://www.zdnet.com/anchordesk/stories/story/0,10738,2913457,00.html

Regards,
Jim


----------



## natamatt

Sunday's The Born Loser comic strip - Didn't actually mention TIVO but was about DVRs.

http://www.comics.com/comics/bornloser/archive/bornloser-20030427.html

And

Saturday's The Buckets comic strip mentioned TIVO

http://www.comics.com/comics/buckets/archive/buckets-20030426.html


----------



## njtaz

Rebecca Romijn was just on Leno and she was talking about how John Stamos uses TiVo to tape some show that I never heard of - elimidate?


----------



## bsoft

"elimidate"

It's a late night dating show where a man/woman goes out with three other women/men and he/she votes people out (eliminates them).

It's pretty lame, but it's better than paid programming (the only other thing on at that hour).


----------



## BryanRDC

Of course, if you have TiVo, you don't have to watch paid programming *or* Elimidate.


----------



## LoadStar

I was just about to start another thread for this mention...

Rebecca Romijn-Stamos was talking about shows she watches - mentions that she's a big Trading Spaces fan (and based on the way she describes the show in detail, she really is), then mentions that she TiVos it... actually uses the phrase "TiVos it." Almost makes me wonder if she reads this forum. (If you do, Rebecca, please post!!!)

She then comments how John Stamos is into Elimidate - and if you doubted that she actually has a TiVo, she then describes the "TiVo must change the channel" screen when mentioning that the TiVo was flipping over to the show.

This has to be one of the best unsolicited celebrity endorsements of TiVo I've seen ever!


----------



## Actuary321

Of course the story was in the vein of most embarrasing moments.

TiVo outed them as watchers of elimidate by popping the message during their Oscar's party with all their friends watching.

So TiVo can have it's down side.


----------



## alanc

On the new Weird Al Yankovic album "Poodle Hat", there's a TiVo mention (or perhaps more correctly a reference to the New York Times article) in the song "Couch Potato" (a parody of the Eminem 8 Mile song) - "I only watched Will and Grace one time, one day - wish I hadn't, now TiVo thinks I'm gay."


----------



## MyM3

I didn't read the entire thread so this may already have been covered but for the last 6 months or so *David Letterman* has been referring to TiVo in the setup for various bits fairly regularly. He usually says something to the effect of "I was at home watching {fill in the blank} TV show and couldn't believe my eyes when I saw this so I *TiVo'd it* and brought it into work to share with you." Last week's shows had almost nightly TiVo references. Cut to doctored and/or phony TV ad, promo, etc. Hilarity ensues. I'm pretty sure that Dave has a TiVo in his home - wonder how big his hard drive is?


----------



## raitchison

Heh I have a radio reference from this morning.

Today on Kevin & Bean (popular morning show here in L.A.) they were talking with Pat O'Brien from Access Hollywood.

They were discussing some upcoming TV program, the program happened to conflict with a concert this weekend so one of the radio hosts said they'd be sure to set our VCRs to record the show. Pat's response "or you could use TiVo if you were a little more.. hip."


----------



## Action

during the interview following the Tradin' Paint event. He and Juan Pablo Montoya swapped cars and ran some laps. Here is Jeff's quote:

...I watch F1 every chance I get. If I can't watch it, I Tivo it because the times are off a little bit, but I like all different types  I like motorcycle, you know, GP racing and all that stuff.


----------



## jdfs

It is mentioned so often now that it is almost pointless to mention here. I've must have heard it 5 or 6 times mentioned on Jimmy Kimmel and many times on the radio (here in NY on WFAN, Howard Stern, etc.). It seems that a majority of celebrities have it since money is no object and many are away from home often or have strange hours.


----------



## trainman

The Los Angeles Times' sports media columnist Mike Penner went to a public showing of a soccer match in HDTV, and managed to mention TiVo in his column about the experience. The relevant excerpt:

"Last Wednesday, I had the option of watching Game 4 of the NBA Finals at home or driving in rush-hour traffic to spend $12 to watch a high-definition broadcast of a match between two of the worst teams in Major League Soccer, Colorado and D.C. United, on a 40-foot high IMAX screen.

"Naturally, I went with the soccer....

"I knew I made the right choice, because there would be more chances to watch the Spurs and Nets dent backboards. And, besides, the TiVo was running.

"(Stern is lucky that TiVo, though an advanced piece of electronic equipment, is not discerning. Beware the day when you select Game 4 of the NBA Finals to be recorded and the machine fires back, 'Oh, come on now, can't you think of anything better?' In a hurry, I set the machine to record the game in 'best quality.' An ironic choice, I realize now, but I was running late.)"


----------



## Rolnikov

On Saturday Frank Black (singer, formerly of the Pixies) was on BBC Radio 6's Steve Lamacq show, and said that his mum has a Leonard Cohen wishlist set up on her tivo, and so whenever he goes to see her she gets him to watch them all with her. It was in the context of discussing whether there was a Leonard Cohen influence on his new album.

Frank asked if we have tivo over here, and Steve Lamacq said no. But then he said we didn't get Curb Your Enthusiasm either, and the producer had to tell him it was on BBC4.


----------



## DLSith

I am surprised I didnt already see this posted some where, sorry if I missed it.

But next week on Sex and the City (June 29) Miranda becomes obsessed with her TIVO. It even has shots of the menu. Looks pretty good.


----------



## GDN

> _Originally posted by DLSith _
> *I am surprised I didnt already see this posted some where, sorry if I missed it.
> 
> But next week on Sex and the City (June 29) Miranda becomes obsessed with her TIVO. It even has shots of the menu. Looks pretty good. *


Maybe a little off topic - I'm looking forward to Tivo getting that kind of publicity - but I am having to re-record Sex and the City tonight - because HBO can't keep itself on schedule and was running about 2 minutes behind last night. I've already modified the Season Pass to record 5 minutes longer to make up for stupidity and inability to keep a schedule at HBO (as well as most of the other networks- the worst of which is NBC).


----------



## DLSith

I SP'd SATC last week and we were watching an episode from last season and I noticed it got chopped off, so I added two minutes to the recording.

But that wasnt even enough. Last night we watched it live (its that important, and besides there are no comercials to make it worthwhile to wait) and I noticed tivo shut off before the preview of next weeks came on.

Stupid HBO.


----------



## ashu

> _Originally posted by GDN _
> *... to make up for stupidity and inability to keep a schedule at HBO (as well as most of the other networks- the worst of which is NBC). *


NBC? Ha! You obviously don't record anything on MTV, or as I like to call it "Multiple Time-stretch Viewing"


----------



## rich

During Jay Leno's monologue last night, he said that Tampa Bay won some kind of sporting event "but it was so boring that my TiVo forgot to record it."


----------



## GBaz

Try tnn tivo sees that the shows start on the hour but they are always starting on the 5's


----------



## njtaz

The Lieutenant on Monk mentions he has a TiVo when telling the captain he could stay over his house instead of at Monk's.


----------



## trainman

And a certain member of this forum was responsible for making sure "TiVo" was correctly capitalized in "Monk's" closed captions. Okay, me.


----------



## whoknows55

> _Originally posted by trainman _
> *And a certain member of this forum was responsible for making sure "TiVo" was correctly capitalized in "Monk's" closed captions. Okay, me.  *


Wow, I actually noticed that and wondered if it was you.


----------



## rhuntington3

Coolness!


----------



## lpwcomp

On the latest episode of Dead Like Me, one of "Millie"(George)'s co-workers is thinking "Oh crap, did I TiVo Iron Chef?"


----------



## JYoung

Ton Leykis got into a discussion of TiVo on his radio show today. He mentioned how grate it was to be able to fast forward through the Video Music Awards. 
A caller asked him why they weren't selling like crazy. 
Leykis started to talk about how the TiVo concept didn't lend itself well to the 30 second commercial and talked about how the commercials focused on pausing Live TV instead of it's other features.
It was at this point I had to answer a phone call and missed the rest of the discussion....


----------



## bkeyport

> _Originally posted by JYoung _
> *Ton Leykis got into a discussion of TiVo on his radio show today. He mentioned how grate it was to be able to fast forward through the Video Music Awards.
> 
> *


Ya, the VMAs *Grate* on anyone.


----------



## grecorj

If you watch the sneak peek of "Lord of the Rings: Return of the King" on the recently released "Two Towers" DVD, you'll notice a TiVo sitting beneath the TV Peter Jackson is watching while lounging on a couch. At least it looks like a TiVo to me (and you see what appears to be a peanut remote as well).


----------



## Actuary321

Last night on Leno.

Said, "I told my TiVo to record the Democratic Presidental debate, and it asked, 'why'"?


----------



## raitchison

The other day I was watching an episode of The Daily Show with Jon Stewart (TDSWJS) and they were doing a "story" on the northeast blackouts.

The "correspondant" was sitting at home talking about how he no longer trusted the power company and was going to completely self sufficient.

Part of the joke was him getting causgt using electricity, one instace was his microwave beeping as it was finished and the other was the familiar beboop from a TiVo.


----------



## Slider10

I know it's mentioned on Tech TV a lot, but they're currently trying to give one away on Call For Help.


----------



## Bigdude

> _Originally posted by JYoung _
> *Ton Leykis got into a discussion of TiVo on his radio show today. [snip] It was at this point I had to answer a phone call and missed the rest of the discussion.... *


Now that I've gotten so spoiled being able to pause TV, it's really frustrating that I can't pause or rewind the radio! More than once I've started to reach for the remote, only to think "D'oh! It's the radio!"


----------



## cello

I've done the same thing. I also find myself reaching for that IR button at movies.


----------



## Fustanella

I'm getting a serious feeling of deja vu from this thread. Strange.


----------



## old7

I'm getting a serious feeling of deja vu from this thread. Very Strange.


----------



## ccwf

> _Originally posted by Bigdude _
> *Now that I've gotten so spoiled being able to pause TV, it's really frustrating that I can't pause or rewind the radio! More than once I've started to reach for the remote, only to think "D'oh! It's the radio!" *


 There are forum members here who use TiVo to record radio, although this seems to be most common for those members who have cable boxes that make radio stations available as cable channels.


----------



## njtaz

Well its the first episode of The Brotherhood of Poland, NH and they have already plugged Tivo twice. Randy Quaid's wife on the show says he Tivo's Kaite Couric and watches it when she goes to sleep.


----------



## Naipes

The Mullets had a TiVo reference. Hahaha


----------



## Naipes

> _Originally posted by ccwf _
> *There are forum members here who use TiVo to record radio...*


Wait a minute, isn't that stealing music? I think the RIAA would like to know about this so they could file a law suit.


----------



## MikeCG

> _Originally posted by Fustanella _
> *I'm getting a serious feeling of deja vu from this thread. Strange. *


Have you ever had "vuja de"? It's the funny feeling that something never happened before. (With apologies to George Carlin.)


----------



## destek

Monk:
"Mr. Monk and the very very old man" episode:
Randall Disher invites Captain Stottlemeyer to stay with him - "I have Tivo" he says....

Des


----------



## dr_mal

Jennifer Garner on Letterman the other night - "I watch Martha Stewart on my TiVo at night" or something to that effect.


----------



## jrock

I have seen references to TiVo quite a bit lately on TV. The Brother Hood of Poland New Hampshire and Joan or Arcadia are the most recent from this week's new CBS Lineup, on The Brother Hood of Poland New Hampshire it's actually part of the story line where her husband TiVo's a sexy news cast lady and watches her late at night when his wife is asleep, then on Joan of Arcadia it was just a quick sarcastic comment from the Book Store owner about how everyone knows how to use electronic things such as Computers, Digital Camera's, etc. and TiVo was one of them. I have heard it on a dozen or so shows over the last 6 months. I see the other threads of people saying TiVo is going out of business but I just keep hearing about it more and more and it seems like a lot of people have it so I think it is here to stay.


----------



## megory

I posted a thread about this and see I shoulda posted here . . .

I was just checking Yahoo Personals. Part of their profile is asking about TV viewing habits (e.g., do you watch sports, documentaries, reality TV, etc.) and their final selection is:

*Tivo is my best friend*


----------



## jrock

I just saw Scary Movie 3 at the Movie Theater tonight, Cindy earnestly tells her nephew that she will take him to the doctor to get a defective yet highly important male body part fixed "right after I get TiVo." 

-Joe


----------



## keefer37

Last week's Scrubs episode had one of J.D.'s interns saying, "Remember you let me go home early to set my TiVo to record the Styx Behind the Music?" hehe


----------



## Shark73

Last weeks episode of ED had a comment about Trading Spaces being TiVo'd.


----------



## sguthrie

There was a mention in game 6 of the world series. THey were talking early in the game about the last time the Yankees were eliminated from the post season at home. A couple of innings later, that turned out to be the trivia question for the game. One of the announcers siad "those of you with TiVo will be able to get this one."


----------



## Shark73

CNBC this morning was discussing the recent TV ratings for the Big 4. To sum it up quickly, the Big 4 have seen their ratings during prime-time drop in their target demographics. 

One person on CNBC brought up the possibility of TiVo or PVR's contributing to the decline in viewership during prime-time hours.


----------



## jrock

Hmm, how would that lower the ratings if it's being recorded on TiVo it still counts as someone watching it doesn't it? How does this whole ratings system work?



> _Originally posted by Shark73 _
> *CNBC this morning was discussing the recent TV ratings for the Big 4. To sum it up quickly, the Big 4 have seen their ratings during prime-time drop in their target demographics.
> 
> One person on CNBC brought up the possibility of TiVo or PVR's contributing to the decline in viewership during prime-time hours. *


----------



## Shark73

jrock,

I'm not sure how the ratings work. I was just passing along the TiVo spotting info!


----------



## dr_mal

Letterman last night [edit: 2 nights ago; I watched it last night], talking about the latest Warren Zevon album:

Turn the TV off now and, no, no, *TiVo* the show, head out to your local record store and buy this album now.


----------



## ericL

Letterman again, last night:

"Now I don't want to throw you off, or mess up your TiVo, but we're going to do the CBS mailbag now." Referring to it being on a different night than usual.


----------



## murgatroyd

Jake 2.0, "Middleman", aired today (11/5)

Jake is sitting in a dull lecture, starts to eavesdrop on what else is happening in the building, hears a snippet of conversation:

"... the big grey one controls the TiVo...."

 

Jan (owner of TiVo with Big Grey Remote)


----------



## Krellis

Jennifer Garner mentioned TiVo yet again on tonight's Leno ("I always TiVo Martha Stewart's show) just like her last appearance, and when she was on Letterman. Do they pay her or does she just REALLY love TiVo?  (In addition to being incredibly hot, of course )


----------



## Tivoli

Did anybody see Tivo's 1m subs were mentioned on First Business? The Bell Boys had a quick chat about it, Jonathan (of capitalist pig) said "... it was like 2 months ago you bought your first cell phone, come on! go and buy a Tivo already! you'll love it promise you" (or something like that). 

A while back they talked about Tivo again but that time they were talking "over paid or underpaid" a few CEO's were mentioned, then it came to Tivo's CEO who is paid about $300k (?), Jonthan said he was underpaid.


----------



## alan

PluggedIn: TV Viewers Find TiVo Addictive

I hope that URL above works. It basically talks about the plight of TiVo owners and their constant massaging of the "Now showing list" and SPs and ARWLs to get all those wonderful shows we want to watch, but have no time to watch.

It's a gross generalization (and we all know how wrong those can be).


----------



## keefer37

Alan, that article's right on. As all of the TiVo experts on this board will point out, some of teh background facts aren't exactly right (as in only being able to pad 1-5 minutes, etc.), but I totally identify with the article. It's right on IMHO.


----------



## kitsap

It *is* right on ... and I think I need help!!!


----------



## TiVoPony

I think everyone should record Oprah today. So a little birdie told me...

Pony


----------



## alan

Well, it *is* a gross generalization, but one that I fit into well and I'm sure I'm not the only one. I'm sure there are a handful of TiVo owners that have no idea why anyone has a problem, which is why I put the disclaimer. I really didn't really mean to give the impression that they got it all wrong. 

I too find myself constantly massaging the SPs and ARWLs, I think I could probably spend an entire evening doing the maintenance tasks. Of course, since I have two TiVo's just multiply that by two. I really wish I had a back door into the management features that I could store and manipulate via my many computers, and I'm sure there are back doors out there, but that's one area that would be nice to have for this TiVo/TV addict. 

Alas, HMO isn't available to me as a DirecTiVo user.


----------



## DrStrange

Large Tivo plug in this morning's Ellen. She had a viewer on today for reasons not worth going into, and the viewer, who said she taped the show mentioned she was going to buy a Tivo because she'd missed three episodes. Ellen told her she didn't have to, and produced a bow-topped 80-hour Tivo box. All staged obviously, but Ellen lavished praise on Tivo and continued to chat for another minute with the bright orange box still on her lap.


----------



## HomeBoxOffice

I saw that - great plug for TiVo. Especially because the daytime possibilites of TiVo for daytime tv fans are limitless. Think about all the free time you would have if you didn't have to stay home to watch All My Children and Ellen, and Oprah every day!!

Great placement.


----------



## Stesmo

Found through the website ObscureStore for today, there is a positive article from the Milwaukee Journal Sentinel on DVRs/TiVo (for TimeWarner cable boxes). I'd give you a link, but I'm not allowed by board policy. The article was by Eugene Kane and is at JSOnline dot com.


Steve


----------



## Fustanella

> _Originally posted by DrStrange _
> *All staged obviously, but Ellen lavished praise on Tivo*


Which begs the obvious question of whether or not her TiVo thinks she's gay.


----------



## thenightfly42

> _Originally posted by TiVoPony _
> *I think everyone should record Oprah today. So a little birdie told me...
> 
> Pony *


The birdie didn't tell me in time. So, what was on Oprah?


----------



## kitsap

There was an amazing remodel of a Minnesota basement. It went from "ugliest room in the USA" to something quite remarkable. Of course, the fabulous entertainment center included a Tivo. The lucky homeowners were all, like, "Oooo! Tivo!!!!"  Later, the guy got so excited, he proposed to his girlfriend.


----------



## fonamna

I heard the TiVo sounds one night while my wife was watch TV and noticed that is was the program.(I have the sounds disabled) She was watching Newlyweds:Nick and Jessica.


----------



## Dajad

> _Originally posted by HomeBoxOffice _
> *I saw that - great plug for TiVo. Especially because the daytime possibilites of TiVo for daytime tv fans are limitless. Think about all the free time you would have if you didn't have to stay home to watch All My Children and Ellen, and Oprah every day!!
> 
> Great placement. *


Well, the first of these with Tim Robbins, I thought, was a legit, by-the-by conversation. This one was CLEARLY a plant ... like Howard Stern & Oprah before her, TiVo is clearly sponsoring the Ellen show. Great idea, I just wish they wouldn't be trying to bamboozle us into making it look like it is spontaneous and not planned ... Ellen is NOT good on being a shill for products.

That said, she's been a shill for several hundred products in her first few weeks of the show ... you name it, she's promoting it. Quite surprising. But, my TiVo still records Ellen because I think she's very funny when she's spontaneous and just being her self.

...Dale


----------



## DrStrange

Alicia Silverstone was on last nights Conan. One of his pre-scripted talking points started with mentioning that Alicia didn't watch much TV until she got Tivo (as also mentioned here). As PR for Tivo it sort of went downhill from there. After Conans "I don't know how many here have Tivo" got only a tiny smattering of applause in reply, Conan and Alicia mostly groused/joked about the suggestions feature, of course never mentioning it can be turned off or that they don't cut into your disk space. Alicia even said of Tivo at one point, "why'd you tape that? You're wasting my tape time."

IMO Ill-informed Tivo FUD from celebrities who actually own one is not PR Tivo needs at this point.


----------



## Flo

I'm positive someone has mentioned this before but the ENTIRE crew uses Tivo!

They talk about it on their radio show as well as their E-entertainment TV show all the time.

I used to Tivo 2 shows of theirs a night BUT SB recently took an interest in Tivo awhile ago (which is awesome!!!) and I gave in (for awhile) hehe, we're discussing another Tivo/DVD Recorder unit right now (green thumbs up), so hopefully, I'll get my Stern back sooner than later...Flo


----------



## Zevida

I was reading my EW (Entertainment Weekly) subscription today and they had an article about how the Nielson ratings for young people (18-35) are down in most of the networks, especially the young men. The article mentioned that one of the reasons could be that Nielson does a poor job tracking satellite, digital cable, and TiVo users and that these devices are more commonly found being used by the younger crowd.

Elliot of Elliot in the Morning, the radio show on DC101 in the DC area, mentions TiVo all the time. He's always talking about how he's going to TiVo something or about how he TiVo'd something because he was at the hockey game. They even had a whole segment about it last week because someone sent him an email that said after 2005 DVRs like TiVo will be against the law. (Which is of course not true.)


----------



## maki

> _Originally posted by kitsap _
> *There was an amazing remodel of a Minnesota basement. It went from "ugliest room in the USA" to something quite remarkable. Of course, the fabulous entertainment center included a Tivo. The lucky homeowners were all, like, "Oooo! Tivo!!!!"  Later, the guy got so excited, he proposed to his girlfriend. *


Couldn't help but notice that as well..  Oprah is often commenting about "TiVoing" the show, too.


----------



## Blonde

Yesterday's 'Over the Hedge':

http://www.comics.com/comics/hedge/archive/hedge-20031115.html

"Isn't TiVo Great?"


----------



## alan

Chicago Red Streak article on TiVo

I hope this URL works. It's another article on TiVo. I think it's a repeat to the last one that I posted, mostly because it seems to be on the same topic. I guess the Red Streak paper was a little behind in catching it.


----------



## gtadell

Just watched the NFL recap show on the new NFL network with Rich Eisen. He was interviewing the head of officials and talking about all the camera angles that they record. Rich asked him if they "tivo" all the shots? The NFL guy said "we tivo everything".


----------



## ThreeSoFar

Regis and Kelly Lee gave away ten TiVos today, to the Hunkiest Married guys that were on the calendar Gellman produced. 80hr units, WITH lifetime.


----------



## grecorj

> _Originally posted by gtadell _
> *Just watched the NFL recap show on the new NFL network with Rich Eisen. He was interviewing the head of officials and talking about all the camera angles that they record. Rich asked him if they "tivo" all the shots? The NFL guy said "we tivo everything". *


There was an article in one of the Boston papers last year (IIRC) about the NFL Officials using DirecTiVos to record every game -- they're constantly monitoring every game/every play for possible review/grading officals/controversial plays/etc.


----------



## trainman

> _Originally posted by grecorj _
> *There was an article in one of the Boston papers last year (IIRC) about the NFL Officials using DirecTiVos to record every game -- they're constantly monitoring every game/every play for possible review/grading officals/controversial plays/etc. *


There was a segment of "NFL Films Presents" earlier this season that featured this. It was odd in that they showed actual Fox and CBS game footage instead of NFL Films footage (because they were showing exactly what controversial plays and announcer comments the league officials were looking at).

What I want to know is if they ever have problems with games being blacked out on Sunday Ticket because the local affiliate is purportedly showing them, but they've actually switched to a different game.


----------



## cybah

Meredith Vieira mentioned that Star Jones had not missed an episode of "The Practice" when interviewing James Spader on The View because Star has a Tivo.

Star also mentioned that she would be doing some "Tivo Action" to catch James Spader have red spots from his glasses on "The Practice"

Okay I watch too much daytime TV.. heh


----------



## jleebeane

Slate magazine (slate.msn.com) has an article about why religious people oppose gay marriages. The article includes a TiVo reference in passing, but I thought it was interesting because it seems to assume the reader will know what a TiVo is. The applicable paragraph is:


> The other moral argument put forward by the world's great faiths is that homosexuality is "unnatural." God created man and woman with certain complementary capacities, and not to use them is an insult to the Creator. Sort of like getting TiVo but not learning how to use the record feature.


I'm not sure how I feel about the validity of the metaphor, but the TiVo reference is amusing.

(I'd link to it, but having fewer than five posts, I can't add a URL yet...sorry)


----------



## lpwcomp

On Wednesday's(11/19/2003) L&O, a female cop says something like "Some people actually like (the victim). My Husband made me TiVo his John Gotti vacation home special"


----------



## ccwf

As mentioned in the college football thread, there have been tons of TiVo mentions recently. (TiVo+football+30 second skip between plays=magical goodness, as more and more people are discovering.) These are getting to be a regular thing and perhaps no longer worth mentioning.
Two weeks ago, I think, I heard a radio spot from Goodguys plug a TiVo Home Theater combination.
Today, got an email from one of my credit cards with this







. (This is the same, generally available $50 rebate, not a new card-specific one.)


----------



## dmdeane

Not sure if this "counts" as a TiVo spotting, but TechTV's annual top 20 holiday gift list had the Pioneer DVD recorder/TiVo combo box as their #1 gift. Those TechTV guys sure love their TiVos.


----------



## Tangled Puppet

The Love Doctors (Radio Personalities in Florida) swear by it, and talk about it all the time on their radio show.


----------



## Hunter Green




----------



## jnk27

Matt Lauer, promoting Justin Timberlake's special on NBC, said he will be "TVin er TiVoing that thing even as we speak." 

(Usage question, are you TiVoing something if your TiVo is set to record it in the future? If yes, does that mean you can unTiVo something?)

Anyway, Al Roker's repartee was, "Wow..her(sic) TiVo thinks he's a 12 year old girl."


----------



## SRW

Dunno if anyone saw this (a search did not return a hit) but the Sept. 29 Issue of Forbes Magazine had a front page story on DVRs with a great big Tivo remote taking up almost half the page. 

Gist of story: "Ad killing gadgets will soon be everywhere. Can the networks survive?"

Not very compliementary to Tivo. Said that it was the cable companies and their non-Tivo DVR boxes that were the tipping point that could kill a $50 Billion ad industry. (Tivo too hard to use, too expensive. Cable cheap and simple.)


----------



## cwerdna

It was mentioned twice on Thursday's Nightly Business report when talking to the president of the American Association of Advertising Agencies. See

http://www.nbr.com/transcript/2003/transcript121103.html#story3

for the complete transcript.

Here are the excerpts:
"DRAKE: Television, despite all the questions about TiVo and viewing falling, continues to be the real engine of ad spending. ...

GHARIB: And what about the impact of personal video recorders like TiVo, where people can just skip through the commercials? How do advertisers reach their audience?

DRAKE: The challenge for advertisers will be to have advertising that's creative enough that people will not want to skip through it. And if you use the Super Bowl as an analogy, actually, the most watched portions of the Super Bowl happen to be the advertising. So if the setting is right and the advertising is right, people will watch it. If it's boring, then they're going to snap through it."


----------



## dr_mal

Letterman again last night, explaining to Julia Roberts why he hadn't seen her on Oprah:


> I TiVod it, I'll get to it in a while. It builds up, you know.


----------



## Krellis

A CNN article on DVD recorders with hard drives mentions TiVo and the new Pioneer DVR-810HS and DVR-57H units.

http://www.cnn.com/2003/TECH/ptech/12/15/dvd.drives.reut/index.html


----------



## Fustanella

Ellen DeGeneres showed a photo of two folks who had TiVoed her show, dumped it to DVD and loaded it on their laptop for in-flight viewing. Her comment: "They were the pilots."


----------



## DLSith

On the 12/16 Tracy Morgan Show, Jimmy was trying to figure out all the tv shows he wanted to watch. So when his mom pointed out that he had three shows at the same time, he asked if they could get Tivo.

Just enjoyed seeing it on my new favorite family comedy (well, after Arrested Development, but thats a different kind of family comedy).


----------



## Fustanella

Potential TiVo-Spotting (v/o edition): on Celebrity Poker Showdown, about midway through, it sounds like Nicole Robinson's voice asking how good something would look on TiVo. Hard to make out, though, given the foreground discussion.


----------



## Lee L

I heard that mention on Celeb Poker as well.


----------



## Shark73

Dec 22nd issue of Sports Illustrated...Rick Reilly wrote about how great TiVo is and how he can't live without one.


----------



## dansachs

Hope this is late enough in the day so that it's not a spoiler!

Todays New York Times crossword puzzle (Wed Dec 24 2003):

17 Across: TV show digitizer (four letters)


----------



## scottjf8

A few weeks ago there was a mention at the beginning of ESPN's Around The Horn. The host (Max Kellerman) made mention of watching something over and over again, thanks to his Tivo.


----------



## DrStrange

Today's "Today" show, a segment on the best commercials of the year. No Tivo commercial was shown of course since I don't think there even were any this year, but there was a still of the AdWeek's cover that had a Tivo logo, and the woman presenting the ads mentioned advertisers being "worried about people with their Tivos tuning out commercials".


----------



## DrStrange

"Early Today", just now. A short segment on DVRs that opened with a big ol' Tivo logo and a statement that "Tivo becomes a household name". Talked about the popularity of DVRs from satellite companies and cable now playing catch-up, and mentioned a few of the standard downsides for networks.

Quotes:
"2004 is the year of the digital video recorder"
"Once a consumer gets a DVR typically you have to wrestle it out of their dead hands to get it away from them."


----------



## mtnbkr1

Linksys Website, how to setup networks - 
http://www.linksys.com/edu/ourhouse.asp

Image of Tivo


----------



## DrStrange

"This is a cat. Please do not try to connect it to your wireless network."

Well duh. Cats are wired devices. They must be networked using CAT-5 cable.


----------



## mtnbkr1

> _Originally posted by DrStrange _
> *"This is a cat. Please do not try to connect it to your wireless network."
> 
> Well duh. Cats are wired devices. They must be networked using CAT-5 cable. *


----------



## pokegol

TiVo mentioned in article about young men not watching ads:

http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/chi-0401020184jan02,1,3348906.story?coll=chi-business-hed


----------



## bhaas

on the Mozilla "firebird" prototype browser info page- they use TiVo to describe tabbed browsing.

...Tab-Browsing can be likened to a TiVo DVR with two tuners - record two programs while you watch another - but in the case of Tab-Browsing you can download many pages in the background while you read the first. TiVo has changed the way people watch TV, and likewise Tab-Browsing is a revolutionary change to the way you browse the internet. Mozilla Firebird brings you the simplest, most intuitive version of Tab-Browsing you will find.


----------



## Fustanella

Too bad Mozilla won't stay stable on my machines for more than a few days. I love tabbed browsing when it works.


----------



## DianaMo

Committed (somewhat Tivo related comic)

http://images.chron.com/content/chronicle/comics/archive/2004/1/6/Committed.826.g.gif

It is kindof gross. You've been warned.


----------



## Azlen

On tonight's OC, the father says that he will be glad when his sister-in-law leaves because she has crammed their poor Tivo full of "E's True Hollywood Story." He then goes on to say that she is "cluttering up the Tivo and a clear Tivo equals a clear mind."


----------



## rldunn

In this week's Sports Illustrated, Under Review section, Al Michaels is explaining how he prepared to broadcast NBA games for the first time by saying that he "filled up his Tivo" with NBA games.


----------



## Frylock

In an episode of The Screen Savers, I beleive Monday, the presenter from MacWorld spelled something and said that Tivo users would back up and see 4 or 5 spelling mistakes.


----------



## TiVoed4Life

on Saturday night's MadTV, in a skit with Nicole Ritchie and "Saddam Hussein', Nicole spilled the beans on the latest winner of Suvivor, and Saddam said something like "Why did you tell me? I have it recorded on Tivo in one of my palaces?!?"


tonight on the UPN show "Eve" they made a LOT of references - all in one scene, though. Nick is sitting right in front of the TV pressing buttons intently on the remote, and all you hear is a bunch of *bloop...bloop....bloops* then *boing!....boing! boing!* Nick said "Come on Tivo" Then JT asked him what was wrong. Nick turned to him and said "Is your name Tivo??" Nick then stated that he couldnt find a particular show he had recorded on Tivo. Shelly said "Oh. Did that come on at 10:00? I Tivo'ed Touch By an Angel...."

that was the end of the Tivo references


----------



## CrispyCritter

Time Magazine (on-line version) is now giving hints on TiVo usage! The link to it made the front page of cnn.com.

"How to program your TiVo  even if you can't work your VCR"

Time.com


----------



## rclayton

Got through page 7 of this thread and didn't see this idea yet.....

I've got a Wishlist on my TiVo.....keyword: tivo.....who knows......


----------



## whoknows55

> _Originally posted by rclayton _
> *Got through page 7 of this thread and didn't see this idea yet.....
> 
> I've got a Wishlist on my TiVo.....keyword: tivo.....who knows......
> 
> *


Have I shown up yet?


----------



## JimSpence

Cathy


----------



## JPriller

> _Originally posted by JimSpence _
> *Cathy *


You know, with a set that large he's not going to be happy with the image quality coming out of a TiVo. Maybe he has a DirecTiVo.


----------



## cello

Oh wow. They need to get rid of Cathy before I catch up to her in age.

Shouldn't she be a senior citizen by now? Maybe if they aged her, she'd mellow out a bit...


----------



## mtnbkr1

> _Originally posted by rclayton _
> *Got through page 7 of this thread and didn't see this idea yet.....
> 
> I've got a Wishlist on my TiVo.....keyword: tivo.....who knows......
> 
> *


Be careful with this WL! For those with DirecTv, D* has been known to run a 24 hour 'infomercial' on the DirecTiVo service, and your WL may pick it up, resulting in a very long commercial (for a product you already own!)


----------



## mtnbkr1

Mercury News - Dan Gillmor

http://weblog.siliconvalley.com/column/dangillmor/archives/001675.shtml#001675


----------



## ZeoTiVo

funny funny mention of TiVo in Sunday comics today
comic is Cathy no mention of the problem of TiVo to HD tv though

http://www.uclick.com/client/wpc/ca/

GO PANTHERS


----------



## Hunter Green

I think TiVo was also mentioned in Cathy. Possibly also in Cathy as well. And wasn't it referred to on adcritic once?


----------



## Austinj

Caught part of the Newlyweds marathon on MTV (Nick Lachey and Jessica Simpson). They got in a fight after he decorated the house, and it showed her sulking on the couch holding a familiar peanut-shaped remote. The shape caught my eye at first, then I saw those red a green thumb buttons. Sure enough, TiVo remote!


----------



## Lee L

In entertainment Weekly, they were wrting about head to head TV matchups and mentioned the Bachelor vs The OC on wednesdays and said, "time to upgrade the TiVo!"


----------



## tomo_kun

> _Originally posted by Austinj _
> *Caught part of the Newlyweds marathon on MTV (Nick Lachey and Jessica Simpson). They got in a fight after he decorated the house, and it showed her sulking on the couch holding a familiar peanut-shaped remote. The shape caught my eye at first, then I saw those red a green thumb buttons. Sure enough, TiVo remote! *


 WHOA WHOA WHOA, hold on there, can jessica simpson USE a TiVo?! Can she even use a tv?


----------



## rldunn

> _Originally posted by tomo_kun _
> *WHOA WHOA WHOA, hold on there, can jessica simpson USE a TiVo?! Can she even use a tv? *


 Maybe that's the real reason she was sulking - she couldn't figure out how to use the Tivo remote!!


----------



## jimmymilner

Ellen and a guest (Breckin Meyer of "Married To The Kelleys") really gushed about how great TiVos are today.


----------



## TiVoed4Life

Watching another UPN show tonight "Half and Half"

Two friends (one female, one male) walked up to a brat(wurst) stand and the male requested "2 of everything. No Onions. I have a woman" and then the female said "Mine with Kraut and Onions. I have Tivo"


----------



## michaelp95

One day on Oprah, (my wife TIVOs it) she had the CEO of TIVO on. On the After the Show segment, she announces that everyone in the audience was getting a TIVO. Oprah asked the CEO if they were giving them the best one and he said yes the 80 hour unit. Someone from the audience asked if there was a service fee, Oprah asked him how much it was and if she needed to take care of that for the audience, he replied that he would take care of the $299 lifetime fee for them....Thats one day I wish I could have gone to see Oprah.


----------



## grecorj

> _Originally posted by jimmymilner _
> *Ellen and a guest (Breckin Meyer of "Married To The Kelleys") really gushed about how great TiVos are today. *


He told Ellen that "his and hers TiVos" was the key to a successful marriage.

Ellen cut him off and described how TiVo would record stuff base on actors/show types (WishLists).

I don't even think they discussed his show -- just his baby and the TiVos!


----------



## jimmymilner

Audio file of Ellen Degeneres Show

http://dishhead4.home.insightbb.com/

It's the second link at the top of the page.


----------



## JYoung

I was listening to the radio on the way home and a local radio show was playing, the Conway and Steckler Show.
They were broadcasting from the Staples Center during a Kings game and had fellow radio host, Tom Leykis come on for a bit.
Tim Conway JR. was raving about how great TiVo is for watching Hockey and other sports and how he was trying to get his father (Tim Conway SR.) to hook up his TiVo now for over a year.
Leykis spent a couple of minutes talking about how he has DirecTV and four TiVos (so four DirecTiVos?) and how he uses them to find shows and fast forward through stuff. He also opinioned that TiVo's advertising was poor for only fixing on the pause Live TV aspect. He also "mentioned" how there's a guy in Culver City who hacks TiVos, upgrades the hard drives, and gives an index card of the backdoor codes to the user. Leykis specifically mentioned the 30 second skip.
Then Conway let it slip that he has Dish network and a Dish Player! Leykis jumped on him, telling him that it wasn't a TiVo and Tivo was far better.


----------



## trainman

Conan O'Brien's monologue Tuesday night (paraphrased): "The Cartoon Network was showing 'Pokemon' during the State of the Union address tonight. But don't worry. President Bush has TiVo."


----------



## dr_mal

Letterman on Tuesday night, talking about some darn thing: "...or you do like I do, you TiVo it..."


----------



## TiVoPony

Mention on The Daily Show yesterday, and a mention on Tough Crowd tonight...


----------



## njtaz

There were a couple of mentions of TiVo on the OC last night again. Though I couldn't really make them all out one of them said I tivo'd leno last night.


----------



## Marco

On yesterday's PTI, Wilbon mentioned TiVoing back to back eps of Sex and the City instead of the State of the Union Address...


----------



## Ramblnman

Bad mention on Stern this morning. Apparently, his TiVo missed Smallville for some reason. Being technologically challenged, he had no idea why it was missed, so it came across as TiVo was at fault.


----------



## Crash331

On the OC Summer's new boyfriend said he TiVoed Leno, then Seth said THAT was why he wasn't funny, because he watched Leno. Later, Seth was trying to be friendly and said he also TiVoed Leno. Towards the end of the show, Seth told Summer he TiVoed the Daily Show and said he knew that Jon Stewart was no Leno, but come over anyway.

It was mentioned atleast 3 times in that episode.

By the way, next week is a replay of The Heights and a new episode isn't for 4 weeks! It's like the World Series over again! ArgH!


----------



## windracer

... from "Couch Potato" on the latest Wierd Al album (Poodle Hat), which is a parody of Eminem's "Lose Yourself" but all about TV shows:

"I watched Will & Grace once and now TiVo think I'm gay ..."


----------



## murgatroyd

Tim Goodman, the TV columnist for the San Francisco Chronicle, often mentions TiVo in his column.

Today's article has a great piece on _CBS Sunday Morning_ (whose tech guy is also friendly to TiVo).

'Sunday Morning' a little miracle of sanity

Goodman says: "If ever there was a saving-grace TiVo show, this is it."

:up:

Jan


----------



## MikeCG

> _Originally posted by murgatroyd _
> *Tim Goodman, the TV columnist for the San Francisco Chronicle, often mentions TiVo in his column.
> 
> Today's article has a great piece on CBS Sunday Morning (whose tech guy is also friendly to TiVo).
> 
> 'Sunday Morning' a little miracle of sanity
> 
> Goodman says: "If ever there was a saving-grace TiVo show, this is it."
> 
> :up:
> 
> Jan *


Couldn't agree more. Several years ago I asked (on this forum) what were favorite programs, and said I thought CBS Sunday Morning was one of the best, if not THE consistently best on TV. I have long had a Sunday Morning Season Pass so i can watch it without having to get up too early (i.e., before 8 a.m. in Chicago) on a Sunday morning. And, of course, I can skip those occasional segments that don't interest me, as well as commercials.


----------



## bob330i

In today's San Jose Mercury News, Personal Tech section (E), there is an article at the bottom about TiVo and the Weaknees upgrades. Nice little article for the noobs.
linky


----------



## TiVoed4Life

Last night on yet ANOTHER UPN show "The Parkers"

Kim said something about Tivo. I didnt hear exactly what she said because I wasnt paying attention.


----------



## csyria

I can't believe no one saw this before, but on KIng of Queens a person(He is Hooly's friend, he has a pug, figure it out) gets a TiVo and he invites Holly over to see it. It recorded suggestions like ice skating. He says that "TiVo thinks I'm gay!!!!!!" He tried to set it to suggest something else, but it still thinks he's gay. So at the end he just kinda accepts it.

It actually said the works, and it had screenshots


----------



## DCIFRTHS

> _Originally posted by csyria _
> *I can't believe no one saw this before, but on KIng of Queens a person(He is Hooly's friend, he has a pug, figure it out) gets a TiVo and he invites Holly over to see it. It recorded suggestions like ice skating. He says that "TiVo thinks I'm gay!!!!!!" He tried to set it to suggest something else, but it still thinks he's gay. So at the end he just kinda accepts it.
> 
> It actually said the works, and it had screenshots *


Shoould have done a search of the thread  Look here .


----------



## csyria

How in the heck did I miss that? I read through the entire thread

I wonder if anyone has ever had this happen to them?


----------



## TiVoPony

Another mention on The Daily Show last night. 

Pony


----------



## kitsap

> _Originally posted by TiVoPony _
> *Another mention on The Daily Show last night. *


 And I actually *was* "Tivoing the New Hampshire primary"!


----------



## Fustanella

Anyone else TiVo the monkey-washing-cat footage?


----------



## Melissa

Last night, on Dennis Miller's new show he mentioned that Al Sharpton (or one of the canadates, I forget which) was TiVo-ing American Idol while he watched the primary.


----------



## trainman

> _Originally posted by TiVoPony _
> *Another mention on The Daily Show last night. *


...and two hours later, and this morning, and this afternoon, if one didn't delete the extra recordings from one's To Do list in advance.


----------



## dr_mal

Again on Jimmy Kimmel tonight. Co-host Fred Willard was telling Jimmy that he likes to TiVo only a couple of shows, but have fun with them. Jimmy mentions that he loves TiVo. Fred shows him what he means -- he has a copy of their Monday show, and Fred fast-forwards (green bar on the bottom of the screen) then pauses at a precise spot that has Jimmy's mouth half open or something. Does this a couple times, then they start having photoshopped freeze frames when Fred hits pause. The whole time, Fred's working a peanut and the TiVo sounds are heard and TiVo graphics seen on screen. At the end, they say something like "maybe we'll get a free TiVo" for that little plug.


----------



## slow_poke

Just got tivo this week and up and running yesterday.I say fred and jimmy messing with tivo. I went into the bedroom and told my wife to turn to ch 7.Then acted like we had tivo in the bedroom and i was controlling it with the remote.She was all "wtf". It was quite funny.


----------



## tmesser

> _Originally posted by trainman _
> *...and two hours later, and this morning, and this afternoon, if one didn't delete the extra recordings from one's To Do list in advance.  *


It's all about the recurring manual recording.  I gave up on having TiVo record them with a wish list, so now I catch the 12am (CST) repeat on a manual recording. Sure, I get some random stuff in there on the nights the show doesn't run, but it's a lot easier for me to flag.


----------



## Breacagan

TiVo was brought up as a way to discover new pop music on the BBC World Service program _Analysis_, broadcast 1/29/2004. The program is archived online for one week as a low-quality RealAudio file (see above link). The quotations below contain the relevant bits, including inaccuracies.

Program description:


> ED BUTLER : The Future of Pop Charts 29.01.04
> 
> The drinks company Coca Cola has just launched Britain's largest legal music download site. This allows people to record pop songs from the Internet onto their home computers for a fee. The sites have already proved hugely successful in the United States, and record companies are hoping that linking up with the Internet will rejuvenate the western pop industry. But will it? Ed Butler reports.


Starting at 8:17 in the program:


> *Ed Butler:* As a diehard chart addict myself, I've assembled one of my own as a guide to the latest ways that pop fans can catch the musical gems of the future.


Starting at 9:50 in the program:


> *Ed Butler:* ... check out number two in my top tips of ways to seek out the class acts, the new technologies soon to become available with digital TV.
> 
> *Unidentified analyst:* Companies such as Microsoft [sic] are working on things such as TiVo, which is a way of searching the television channels in order to find the programs that you want, so that you can enter the name of a genre or an artist, and you can actually just download a music video clip or an audio clip.


The best way to discover new music was


Spoiler



surfing the internet, which I don't find nearly as helpful, although TiVo was better yet when BBC America was broadcasting Top of the Pops.



Oh yeah, a few of the music clips on the show were quite good in my opinion. They are unfortunately distorted in the World Service's low-bandwidth RealAudio stream.


----------



## Hpirx

Two mentions in yesterdays New York Times,
Circuits section; one in the Q&A column asking
about the diffs between PVRs, Tivo and Replay.
One in a later article about home media servers.
Mostly standard stuff.


----------



## JYoung

> _Originally posted by Ramblnman _
> *Bad mention on Stern this morning. Apparently, his TiVo missed Smallville for some reason. Being technologically challenged, he had no idea why it was missed, so it came across as TiVo was at fault. *


Howard was banging on TiVo again this morning because he fell asleep during the Super Bowl and didn't pad or schedule the shows after the Super Bowl. 

At least both Gary and Robin chimed in saying that they scheduled Survivor and the news and the show afterwards to be recorded.


----------



## LordKronos

Tonight on Monster House (the Sports House episode) at the end they opened a cabinet on the entertainment center and there was a TiVo in there.


----------



## SteveWinNJ

Leno Tonight Show 2/2. They did a Celebrity Trial Tivo spoof that showed the TiVo screen filled with stuff like "Michael Jackson Trial", "Kobe Bryant Trial", "Martha Stewart Trial"...Funny stuff!


----------



## ZeoTiVo

from http://www.charlotte.com/mld/charlotte/sports/football/nfl/carolina_panthers/7860336.htm

about the superbowl halftime

"Many local viewers said they missed the bare-breast incident, tuning out the halftime show out of boredom or distaste. But by Monday, the TiVos had been replayed, the news media had glommed on, and Web sites featured detailed photos."


----------



## derekadair

Humorous TiVo anecdote from Ray Allen (NBA player):

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page3/story?page=fan2fan/turner


----------



## murgatroyd

> _Originally posted by SteveWinNJ _
> *Leno Tonight Show 2/2. They did a Celebrity Trial Tivo spoof that showed the TiVo screen filled with stuff like "Michael Jackson Trial", "Kobe Bryant Trial", "Martha Stewart Trial"...Funny stuff! *


Yes, the 'Now Playing' list on the 'Celebrity Trial TeeVo' was a lot of fun. I need to go back and look again to see which trials were green vs. yellow-dots.

All I remember is that the 'Glen Campbell trial' was expired. 

Jan


----------



## islander

On tonight's Jay Leno, he said that he had gotten Carpal Tunnel Syndrome from running back his TiVo to see the Janet Jackson breast exposure over and over.

Kevin said "you should be used to that by now."


----------



## DianaMo

Evidently, Leno has a Tivo. I remember him giving someone else Tivo advice.

(You have to unplug it and try again) or something like that.

Tivo Links


----------



## dr_mal

Gilmore Girls, 2/3/04.

Paris talking to Rory about her relationship with a professor:


> He TiVos Frontline so we can watch it together


----------



## skanter

Maureen Dowd's NY Times Op Ed piece mentions Tivo!

The son vowed in 2001 that he would be patient with cultural excesses: "I don't want the government as my nanny. I still have never understood why something as simple as turning it off is not part of the answer."

But here he is, the biggest nanny in government since William Bennett, starting a little culture war to improve his ratings. The F.C.C. asked CBS for a Super Bowl halftime tape to determine whether standards were violated. *What, the F.C.C. can't pop for a TiVo? *Next, the F.C.C. will ask the C.I.A. to provide satellite photography of the rogue bustier.

Entire article is here for those who are interested. If you don't know Maureen Dowd, not suitable for right-wingers -- please, no flames:

http://www.nytimes.com/2004/02/05/opinion/05DOWD.html


----------



## ZeoTiVo

> _Originally posted by skanter _
> *Maureen Dowd's NY Times Op Ed piece mentions Tivo!
> 
> The son vowed in 2001 that he would be patient with cultural excesses: "I don't want the government as my nanny. I still have never understood why something as simple as turning it off is not part of the answer."
> 
> But here he is, the biggest nanny in government since William Bennett, starting a little culture war to improve his ratings. The F.C.C. asked CBS for a Super Bowl halftime tape to determine whether standards were violated. What, the F.C.C. can't pop for a TiVo? Next, the F.C.C. will ask the C.I.A. to provide satellite photography of the rogue bustier.
> 
> Entire article is here for those who are interested. If you don't know Maureen Dowd, not suitable for right-wingers -- please, no flames:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2004/02/05/opinion/05DOWD.html *


no flame at you -- but Maureen Dowd would do well to read the news every now and then, along with spout opinion on it. 

Turns out the FCC chairman himself owns a TiVo and had the broadcast on it, and rewound the incident himself a bunch of times. but when you do an official investigation you ask for the official tape.

PS drudge report has a closeup photo - with all the leather pushing it around it actually looks nasty - as in not pretty at all.:down:


----------



## skanter

> _Originally posted by ZeoTiVo _
> *no flame at you -- but Maureen Dowd would do well to read the news every now and then, along with spout opinion on it.
> 
> Turns out the FCC chairman himself owns a TiVo and had the broadcast on it, and rewound the incident himself a bunch of times. but when you do an official investigation you ask for the official tape.
> 
> *


Seems you got her on that one -- send her an email!


----------



## cwerdna

There was a mention today on Next at CNN. They talked about how viewership spiked up during the Janet Jackson wardrobe malfunction and how people used Tivo to watch the incident over and over again.


----------



## Breacagan

_THE WEEK_ Vol. 4, Issue 143 (February 13, 2004)


> Good week for:
> *Freeze Frame*, as TiVo customers paused and replayed Janet Jackson's "costume malfunction" more than any other television moment since the device was invented.


----------



## windracer

Was watching the "Sports House" episode of "Monster House" and noticed when they opened the homeowner's AV cabinet to show him where they had hidden his receiver, etc. he had a TiVo Series2 in there.


----------



## rldunn

Today on ESPN's Sports Reporters, Mike Lupica (guest-hosting for John Saunders) was introducing the others and said that at the end of the halftime show and the end of the game, Bill Rhoden was thinking the same thing - "I wish I had Tivo".


----------



## ChileHead

Saturday Night Live had a skit last night with Lieberman saying he TiVo'd the Janet Jackson bit.


----------



## kettledrum

Today on the game show Pyramid hosted by Donny Osmond, there was a great plug for TiVo.

NFL player Jim Finn and actress Rosa Blasi were on and Donny stopped partway through the show and he said, "I want to find out something about you that you love to do together."

Jim said, "Basically watch as much TV as we can in the shortest amount of time with the TiVo."

And Rosa said, "Yeah, the third person in our relationship: me, Jim, and the TiVo."

Then Donny said, "I love TiVo. Absolutely, the best thing invented."

I thought it was a great plug.


----------



## kettledrum

Today on the game show Pyramid hosted by Donny Osmond, there was a great plug for TiVo.

NFL player and actress Rosa Blasi were on and Donny stopped partway through the show and he said, "I want to find out something about you that you love to do together."

Jim said, "Basically watch as much TV as we can in the shortest amount of time with the TiVo."

And Rosa said, "Yeah, the third person in our relationship: me, Jim, and the TiVo."

Then Donny said, "I love TiVo. Absolutely, the best thing invented."

I thought it was a great plug.


----------



## Philosofy

Last night on the 10:00 ABC 7 News they had a piece on TiVo.


----------



## tarmbrecht

On The Tonight Show they had the "Celebrity Trial Teevo" to see every trial that you wanted to watch. I guess you would need the dual tuners LOL.


----------



## TivoGeezer

Today's Norm comic strip (http://www.thenorm.com/strips/strips.php)


> Here's an idea for a new start-up company. An electronic device implanted in your brain that allows you to skip the parts of life that you don't want to deal with (and maybe even rewind the parts you like). Maybe it's not a start-up company, maybe it's just a biotech division of TiVo.


----------



## DrStrange

Very trivial mention in Washington Post story (page 3, near the bottom) about Google, but the lack of any explantion of the Tivo feature they're talking about shows how ubiquitous Tivos name and what it does has become.

"Imagine a version of Google that's got a bit of TiVo in it: It doesn't require you to pose a query. It already knows! It's one step ahead of you. It has learned your habits and thought processes and interests."


----------



## DianaMo

Longshot here.

Any chance that box on top of the tv is a Tivo?

http://images.chron.com/content/chronicle/comics/archive/2004/2/17/Foxtrot.340.g.gif


----------



## slow_poke

Saw on [H]ardocp a link to wired for an article 'bout HD TiVo.:up:


----------



## Hunter Green

*William Katt Programs Own Name Into TiVo*
LOS ANGELESSources close to William Katt said Monday that the Greatest American Hero star has his own name programmed into his TiVo digital video recorder. "Bill gets really excited when he comes home and finds one of his _7th Heaven_ episodes or sees that he's caught _House IV_ on Cinemax," friend Ray Morris said. "Maybe he does it so he knows to watch for a residual check." Morris said Katt also frequently scans his listing on the Internet Movie Database for errors.

- The Onion, Volume 4 Issue 7


----------



## TivoGeezer

Dilbert's pointy-haired boss does not mention Tivo directly but does say he has a "DVR".


----------



## ThreeSoFar

Another funny final frame to this would have been "The only thing I know how to run is the TiVo."


> _Originally posted by TivoGeezer _
> *Dilbert's pointy-haired boss does not mention Tivo directly but does say he has a "DVR".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PaulaBerge

People magazine, 2-23-04, page 35

Prime Time Bandits
(article about shows starting early/ending late)

"They've given splitting headaches to those sweet handmaidens of TV technology, the VCR and her younger sister TiVo."


----------



## TivoGeezer

During the Nextel Cup race yesterday, they were talking about the fantasic video and computer setup that the 12 and 2 teams had to work with. They were showing their "war-wagon" and discussing all of the video feeds they had and that they all went into an "Industrial Sized Tivo". Now I am not sure if this was really a Tivo or some kind of professional DVR, but they said "Tivo" on the air.


----------



## JimSpence

Cathy


----------



## csyria

Didn't like the pun


----------



## Monolyth710

There was a nice TiVo moment during last night's Larry King interview with Sarah Jessica Parker. She made a big deal about telling Larry she called her hubby to make sure he "TiVo-ed" the interview...which was all about th much hyped last episode of Sex In The City.


:up:


----------



## X-Files

I just got a preview of a possible new magazine and the Pioneer DVR-57H and the DVR-810 are listed as the most clever DVD COMBO and there is a sidebar that shows how to upgrade the hard drive in your TiVo with a link to Weaknees.


----------



## dr_mal

Live With Regis Lee and Kelly Lee this morning, Regis is asking Kelly if she saw The Bachelorette last night. Kelly's response, "No, well, first off, I TiVod it"


----------



## dr_mal

Local news on KUSA this morning - co-anchors and weather girl are talking about The Apprentice. They cut to the traffic guy who says he just likes the way Trump fires people:


> I do like the way that Donald Trump fires people. That is my favorite part. I just TiVo that and just keep rewatching that.


----------



## dr_mal

Jay Leno last night, during the TrumpBuddy segment, you can clearly see a Series 2 TiVo in the background over Trump's shoulder. It was even recording something at the time


----------



## JYoung

Radio host Tom Leykis was again going on about TiVo on his show tonight.
I only heard about 10 minutes of it but I think he devoted an hour to TiVo about how it was a great invention.


----------



## JYoung

Howard Stern this morning ranted again how his TiVo cut off the end of the Academy Awards.
Gary and Robin told him he should be padding all live shows but Howard insisted that TiVo should do this for him automatically


----------



## ufo4sale

It's not the first time he said this. He also made the same comment about the Superbowl.


----------



## JYoung

> _Originally posted by ufo4sale _
> *It's not the first time he said this. He also made the same comment about the Superbowl. *


I know


----------



## dmdeane

> _Originally posted by JYoung _
> *Howard Stern this morning ranted again how his TiVo cut off the end of the Academy Awards.
> Gary and Robin told him he should be padding all live shows but Howard insisted that TiVo should do this for him automatically  *


 This must be the third year in a row he has complained about this - or anyway, that people in general have complained about the Academy Awards going long in regards to TiVo.

I remember news stories about TiVo users not catching the end of the Oscars back in 2002 when LOTR:FOTR was nominated (one of the reasons I watched it), and I know Stern has had his TiVo longer than that, and that he watches the Oscars, so this is not his first, or even second, chance to get it right.

What a maroon. First time, shame on him. Second time, shame on him. Third time, shame on him. Repeat ad infinitum.


----------



## GBaz

Tonights "i'm with her" The main character was laying on the couch hitting a 3 second rewind button and there was a pop sound. Not the official tivo sound and only 3 seconds but it was a knock off of a tivo.


----------



## weaknees

OK - part of me says that Howard is right. TiVo is a very smart, mature, sophisticated box, so couldn't it recommend padding shows that it knows will run overtime? Maybe it wouldn't do it for you, but just put a message somewhere that says "This typically runs long - maybe pad it!"

But this Oscar issue with TiVo has been around for a while - here's a link from a couple of years back:

http://www.newyorker.com/talk/content/?020408ta_talk_friend

Michael


----------



## dmdeane

> _Originally posted by weaknees _
> OK - part of me says that Howard is right. TiVo is a very smart, mature, sophisticated box, so couldn't it recommend padding shows that it knows will run overtime? Maybe it wouldn't do it for you, but just put a message somewhere that says "This typically runs long - maybe pad it!"


Why not have TiVo give you a back rub as well? 

If TiVo started giving you special messages about the Oscar maybe running long, you will hear complaints from 1) those who don't care about the Oscars who don't want to know/don't want TiVo to waste effort on this, and 2) those who complain that TiVo isn't providing a similar service for other shows that run long. TiVo just doesn't have the manpower to manually alert everyone about shows that potentially run long.

There's a limit to what TiVo can do. It is inherently limited by the nature of Tribune guide data. You have to learn to work within these limitations; it's the nature of the beast, and isn't going to change unless/until the networks agree to some kind of live updates to their recording schedule, and even if that ever happens, you still have the problem of conflicts. The only sensible thing to do is realize what kinds of shows are likely to go long (sports, Oscars, etc) and pad accordingly beforehand.


> But this Oscar issue with TiVo has been around for a while - here's a link from a couple of years back:
> 
> http://www.newyorker.com/talk/content/?020408ta_talk_friend
> 
> Michael [/B]


 Yep. It's been around long enough for me to "get" it; Howard has even fewer excuses since he's had his TiVo longer than I have, and has been getting constantly good advice (year after year) on how to use TiVo properly to avoid this problem, and he still doesn't get it. Either Howard is really lazy and/or thick, or he's putting on an act.


----------



## weaknees

Agreed. But put me on the beta list for that back rub deal anyway.

Michael


----------



## dmdeane

> _Originally posted by weaknees _
> *Agreed. But put me on the beta list for that back rub deal anyway.
> *


On the other hand, to go somewhat against what I have just said, TiVo has in the past posted alerts about some scheduling problems; I believe they did it during the last Olympics when there was a last minute change in the soccer schedule.

TiVo could post a message reminding people that Oscars usually run an hour or two over time, but people would still have to chose to read it and react accordingly.

It would be nice for TiVo to do this, but people should have figured out by now to pad for shows like the Oscars.

Myself, I don't actually bother with padding. Rather, I schedule on the same channel all the shows that come on after the Oscars for several hours to be recorded as well; that way the TiVo never changes channel and records everything coming on after the Oscars, and I never miss anything. This method works for Sunday Night Fox during Football season so I don't miss anything from The Simpsons, as well.


----------



## weaknees

I did the same thing - even though it meant recording Barbara Walters.

TiVo did announce the issue when NBC moved their shows off the hour breaks - you're right.

Michael


----------



## dmdeane

> _Originally posted by weaknees _
> *I did the same thing - even though it meant recording Barbara Walters.
> *


I feel your pain.


----------



## Hunter Green

Hopefully when he gets it fixed, there'll be a more positive TiVo reference or two coming:

Real Life Comics

Scroll down for his reaction to the reaction, too.


----------



## pigbat

Charlie Rose interviewed Bill Gates last night and Gates made a comment about Tivo as a hot emerging technology.


----------



## Melissa

today's espn.com page 2 has an article: "O.J.'s TiVo Log"
http://espn.go.com/page2/Although it still has yesterday's date at the top.
-M


----------



## JPriller

> _Originally posted by pigbat _
> *Charlie Rose interviewed Bill Gates last night and Gates made a comment about Tivo as a hot emerging technology. *


 Does that make a chill run up and down anyone else's spine, or is it just me?


----------



## ZeoTiVo

> _Originally posted by Melissa _
> *today's espn.com page 2 has an article: "O.J.'s TiVo Log"
> http://espn.go.com/page2/Although it still has yesterday's date at the top.
> -M *


it is a good spotting though ---------

OK it is an obvious satire and of course OJ never talked to the guy and of course there is no real TiVo log involved, but I would rather he not so flippantly act like it is an easy matter to get a personal TiVo log for somebody. What with all the hype over the superbowl TiVo stats anything that feeds the paranoid on this subject just makes me cringe.

PS Bill Gates having his eyes on TiVo technology makes me cringe as well.


----------



## PaulaBerge

Premiere Issue of Cargo Magazine

Cover says "Is TiVo for You? Beyond the Hype"

Page 116 and page 119

Has brief description of DVR technology and then compares TiVo and Reply to Cable and Sat DVRs to DVD Recorders. TiVo wins the check-list comparison.

They don't mention DirecTiVo specifically, it's hyped well though compared to cable DVRs. Says cable DVRs hold just 35 hours, no wish lists, can't send shows to other TVs, switching channels is slow and system might freeze.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

oh my God,
I did a Google (Internet Search ) on Cargo TiVo and came across this funny article on where ads are going now that TiVo/DVRs are making 30 second spot ads obsolete

http://www.nypress.com/17/10/news&columns/cage.cfm


----------



## PaulaBerge

OMG is right! That was too funny!

Actually he's right on about Cargo too, my 16 year old son ordered it, and I sat mesmorized for over an hour looking at it. Unfortunately they didn't put the TiVo article online, maybe they will later, cargomag.com.


----------



## DrStrange

Last nights Daily Show (which BTW is going through one of it's accurate guide data periods. We should probably send email encouragements). After an opening rant against Hardball Jon mentioned:

"I didn't see the MSNBC Hardball show last night where they discussed it, 
I tried to tape it, my Tivo, my DVR tried to record it but it wouldn't do it. Not because of a technical malfunction - it refused on moral grounds. My Tivo drew a line in the sand."


----------



## cwerdna

Heidi was on the Today show this morning and she mentioned either she has a Tivo or that she Tivos The Apprentice.


----------



## JimSpence

TiVo isn't mentioned in this cartoon, but certainly is implied.

Reality Check


----------



## TivoGeezer

On The Ellen DeGeneres Show the other day, she gave a couple whom she had invited to her show (because the husband wanted Ellen to come to his wife's birthday party), among other things, a Tivo. I could not tell if it was a 40, 80, or 140 hour unit.


----------



## csyria

MacHome magazine

Comparison of IM products:

Did you catch the Gimore Girls last night?
TiVo'd 
Excellent! Lets have a party and watch it again


Also an article about the EyeTV 200 and EyeHome products


----------



## cwerdna

On Nightly Business Report on 3/19, they talked about a company called ClientLogic which processes rebates for various companies. Tivo was mentioned as one of their clients.


----------



## scsiguy72

Last night on Average Joe: Adam returns

One of the twists in the show had all of the girls watching TV when the producers ran a promo for Adam returns. In the promo Adam is caught kissing many of the girls on their private date.

The girls were shocked and quickly grabbed the remote and backed up the show and paused the screen on each of the kisses to see who he was kissing.

It looked like a Hughes set top TiVo


----------



## ronsch

Last night on Pardon the Interruption on ESPN Duke basketball coach Mike Krzyzewski made reference that he has a TiVo.


----------



## Sapphire

JOn Stewart (the daily show) always mentions TiVo, but a couple nights ago he had a guest mention it. Can't rmember who it was though.


----------



## islander

In the April 3-10 TV Guide in the "On Soaps" section, they profiled an actress who was half of the first lesbian couple on daytime TV. The photo of the two actresses kissing has the caption: "The kiss that launched a thousand TiVos"


----------



## Bigg

> _Originally posted by windracer _
> *Was watching the "Sports House" episode of "Monster House" and noticed when they opened the homeowner's AV cabinet to show him where they had hidden his receiver, etc. he had a TiVo Series2 in there. *


Darn, you stole mine... Anyway, it was hard to see. Along with the VCR, DVD, Receiver and HD cablebox. It displayed stuff on that sweet in-the-cieling 42" plasma!!!!


----------



## trainman

> _Originally posted by islander _
> *In the April 3-10 TV Guide in the "On Soaps" section, they profiled an actress who was half of the first lesbian couple on daytime TV. The photo of the two actresses kissing has the caption: "The kiss that launched a thousand TiVos" *


And that wasn't even the only TiVo mention! In the highlights for April 10th (the _second_ Saturday in the issue  ), they say "TiVos all over will be working overtime" because Janet Jackson is hosting and performing on "Saturday Night Live."


----------



## csyria

On March 20Th's Mad TV it was mentioned twice

Once by the old person saying she didn't need one, as she has a clock and knows when the best shows are on(never)

And when they had the "Gay Hulk": "TiVo not record 'Sex in the City!'"
(Coincidentally, it did record "American Idol," "Survivor," and "Powerpuff Girls.")


----------



## islander

On Adult Swim on the Cartoon Network, they run a set of white text on black backgrounds as a commercial... Last night, before Space Ghost: Coast to Coast, a set of them read:



> Where were you ten years ago on April 15th?
> --
> We were right here making Space Ghost.
> --
> That's right, ten years.
> --
> [No flowers please - allergic to sentiment]
> --
> In lieu of your beloved repeats
> --
> Next Sunday we will present something
> --
> So incredibly incomplete
> So deliciously detestable
> So tempestuously tepid
> --
> That we will only show it once.
> --
> Once.
> --
> [Gentlemen, start your Tivos]


Just for the sake of completeness.... after Space Ghost, it said:


> So anyhow, like we were saying...
> --
> We're going to pull next week's SG rerun,
> --
> And feed you some raw chicken instead.
> --
> So "toon" in, or miss it forever.
> --
> We recommend both.
> --
> [Adult Swim]


----------



## Susiemw

Was watching Everwood tonight and the granddaughter told her step-grandpa something along the lines that "she was serious about the tivo" and he couldn't stick with his vcr forever. 

Susan


----------



## TBoons

The May 2004 issue of Stuff Magazine has "The Most Amazing Things on Earth", guess what #36 is??? TiVo!!!

To put this in prospective, #38 is the Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren. TiVo is THAT good!


----------



## MLR930

I don't know if this was mentioned I didn't read the whole thread because it's too long LOL

Ellen Degeneres is always giving one away on her talk show.


----------



## StanSimmons

About 13 minutes into "The Help" on the WB (4/9/04), one of the hired hands was in the dog's house, which had a fireplace, a cashmere blanket and "TiVo"!


----------



## ZeoTiVo

from http://www.cnn.com/2004/SHOWBIZ/TV/04/12/music.uncensoredvideo.ap/index.html



> Stephen Hill, a senior vice president for BET, said "Uncut" is for adult eyes only -- a disclaimer runs before the naughty videos air. "Any kid up at 3 o'clock in the morning, their biggest problem is not BET," he said.
> 
> That doesn't take TiVo and VCRs into account, but Hill insists that "nothing that we run on 'Uncut' is not seen in prime-time television."


----------



## djhobby

Today 4-15-03 on the Bob and Tom radio show. Tom asked Indiana Pacers star Reggie Miller about TV and he said he was addicted to his TiVo. He said he records alot of Judge Judy and CSI.


----------



## trainman

On Thursday night's "Late Night with Conan O'Brien," Shannon Elizabeth reported that she has four TiVos, two of which are in a closet and modulated (yes, she used that word) so she can watch them anywhere in the house.

Sorry, guys, she's married.


----------



## JYoung

Law & Order on 4/14.
Green thinks he's got the case wrapped up and says that "....two cold beers and a Knicks game, I got two great seats center court."
To which Van Buren replies, "Well, I hope you set your TiVo..." just before dropping a complication in their lap...


----------



## csyria

On Celerities Uncensored 18, they said "Start Your TiVos" after mentioning something.


----------



## dr_mal

Letterman on Friday, responding to the star of "Cold Case"'s accusation that he's never seen the show:

"I've got them all TiVod. I'll watch them at the end of the season"


----------



## tiptoe89

From The Onion (www.theonion.com) dated 21 April 2004

Headline:

New AnTiVo DVR Only Records Shows It Knows You Hate


----------



## ZeoTiVo

checko ut the guy in the photograph

http://www.cnn.com/2004/TECH/ptech/05/03/dvr.boxes.ap/index.html


----------



## megory

Dang, I didn't Tivo it and had Oprah on in the background and Brad Pitt said something to wit that he Tivod everything and that Tivo's the best thing ever -- or he can't live without his Tivo and Oprah concurred. I came here looking to see who else saw that for the quote <g>.

Anyway, it was clear that Brad is a TiVolutionary.


----------



## balboa dave

Jon Stewart again, with the Back in Black segment, TiVo vs. commercials. They show a TiVo fast forwarding, then comment on advertisements on jockey uniforms.


----------



## megory

Thursday, May 6, 11:15ish -- Lauren Graham -- mom on Gilmore Girls, said on "The View" saying that American Idol is opposite her show "so watch Gilmore Girls" but . . . " well, you know there's Tivo"


----------



## grecorj

> _Originally posted by megory _
> *Dang, I didn't Tivo it and had Oprah on in the background and Brad Pitt said something to wit that he Tivod everything and that Tivo's the best thing ever -- or he can't live without his Tivo and Oprah concurred. I came here looking to see who else saw that for the quote <g>.
> 
> Anyway, it was clear that Brad is a TiVolutionary. *


A woman in the audience stood up to ask Brad a questions and she said she had the Friends episode he was in on her TiVo for 2 years -- and Brad said something like "TiVo -- it'll change your life" and the woman concurred and said it was the best thing ever.


----------



## grecorj

> _Originally posted by dr_mal _
> *Letterman on Friday, responding to the star of "Cold Case"'s accusation that he's never seen the show:
> 
> "I've got them all TiVod. I'll watch them at the end of the season" *


Sometimes I wonder if Letterman has TiVo or just likes saying the word -- kinda like the Uma/Oprah thing.


----------



## futerfas

> _Originally posted by ZeoTiVo _
> *checko ut the guy in the photograph
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2004/TECH/ptech/05/03/dvr.boxes.ap/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Is it just me or does that tivo screen look different from normal?


----------



## classicsat

Quotes from Access Hollywood, in regards to the Friends Finale.

Tom Hanks: "I own a Tivo, and I am not afraid of missing the finale of Friends, ."

Ed Byrnes : "We don't have the Tivo, but are fans of the show"


----------



## islander

I guess Tom Hanks missed the last 7 minutes too...


----------



## stevel

There's a Verizon ad "Meet the Elliots" in which kids upstairs watching TV phone their mom downstairs asking her to bring up food. While on the phone, the kids pause the TV and you see the TiVo bar at the bottom!

I was cruising past this ad and was momentarily confused, as it seemed I had two bars on my screen!


----------



## ccwf

I've stopped tracking this thread because TiVo references are so ubiquitous now.

For example, TiVo references are common during sports events, and I recall a nationally televised NBA game this year during which TiVo was mentioned three times at various points. A while back in this thread, I posted that sports radio had been running TiVo ads from Goodguys. DirecTV has also been running ads touting TiVo on sports radio. Perhaps it's not surprising then that ESPN's web site is now running at least two ads mentioning TiVo. One is for the Pioneer model.


----------



## trainman

Headline of a teaser ad for the upcoming movie "The Stepford Wives," seen in the L.A. Times sports section today:

"The Best Thing Since TiVo."


----------



## csyria

Not sure if this was mentioned before:

ON Mad TV last night:

"I didn't know the Drew Carey was on at 3"
(In sing song)"I've got TiVo!!!"


Why are there so many refences to TiVo on Mad TV?


----------



## DCIFRTHS

> _Originally posted by csyria _
> *....Why are there so many refences to TiVo on Mad TV? *


Maybe one (or more) of the writers has, and loves, TiVo.


----------



## Lee L

Not *exactly* a TiVo reference but last night on Celebrity Poker on Bravo, right before they cut to the first commercial, Dave Foley, the commentator, says something like, "we'll be right back after you fast forward through this..."


----------



## Sapphire

TiVo was mentioned on Amateur Radio Newsline, in reference to it replacing VCR's.


----------



## dr_mal

Not only a TiVo-spotting, but also a spotting of TCF members durvivor and dr_mal: http://www.denverpost.com/Stories/0,1413,36~78~2198296,00.html

The author had posted here (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=177975&highlight=denver) looking for testimonials.


----------



## PortWineBoy

A lot of executives at Miramax (where I work) have them. They are becoming as important as VCRs in the offices used to be.


----------



## mtnbkr1

In the Circuit City Annual Report, full color picture of a couple leaving a CC store with a Tivo in the basket......


----------



## jmace57

> _Originally posted by dr_mal _
> *Not only a TiVo-spotting, but also a spotting of TCF members durvivor and dr_mal: http://www.denverpost.com/Stories/0,1413,36~78~2198296,00.html
> 
> The author had posted here (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=177975&highlight=denver) looking for testimonials. *


Nice article. I saw this referred to in the article.

quote

Wilkesheski and friend David Maloney hosted a "TiVo upgrade party" last year, where they invited fellow owners to eat snacks and expand the hard drives on their beloved machines.

unquote

I would love to have someone host one of these in the Houston, TX area. I am about 95% sure I could do the upgrades myself, but I sure would feel better knowing there was someone experienced I could ask.

Jim


----------



## dr_mal

> _Originally posted by jmace57 _
> *I would love to have someone host one of these in the Houston, TX area. I am about 95% sure I could do the upgrades myself, but I sure would feel better knowing there was someone experienced I could ask.*


[off topic]
Yeah, that was the concept. Since I'd done a few upgrades myself, when Jaime and several people here at work wanted more capacity, he invited me to be the resident expert.

(attached picture: newly upgraded TiVos with requisite "hacked" sticker)

If you're looking to do something similar, try posting a thread in the Upgrade Center forum. There's gotta be someone in Houston who's done this before...
[/off topic]


----------



## Graymalkin

In this week's (July 2) issue of Entertainment Weekly, page 98 --

Kevin Weisman, who plays Marshall on "Alias," says: "The Sopranos rock, even though it's on the same time as Alias. I guess that what's TiVo for. I love my TiVo. In fact, I would marry TiVo if President Bush would allow it."


----------



## phone1

From this week:


----------



## ThreeSoFar

On CNN (In Philly anyway) I've been seeing commercials for DirecTV that mention the DVR's plusses and TiVo by name.


----------



## wolfie3216

In the "Ask Bob" segment of the Tour de France coverage on OLN, Bob Roll suggests "TIVOing" the TDF coverage... even though he doesn't really know what TIVO means. (he thinks it's a new kind of sandal).

WS


----------



## JimSpence

Here's today's Bound & Gagged comic strip.


----------



## zidge7

This is the page from People "30 Years of Seeing Stars"


----------



## zidge7

> _Originally posted by zidge7 _
> *This is the page from People "30 Years of Seeing Stars" *


 If you actually want to purchase the magazine, this is the cover. You never know there might be tivo memorobilia collectors out there!!??$$


----------



## lajohn27

An article in the Toronto Star discusses the "I'd Like to Instant Replay Life" disease.. (TIVO-itis?)

And of course.. it doesn't hurt that I was quoted.. (John Knox) 

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/Co...165&call_pageid=991479973472&col=991929131147


----------



## windracer

From "Jargon Watch" in this month's issue of WIRED magazine:



> TiVo-Proofing
> 
> The practice of embedding products and advertising (think: pop-ups) within TV shows so that owners of digital video recorders can't skip the commercials.


_edit:_ Actually, TiVo is mentioned several times in different articles/contexts in this month's issue.


----------



## TivoGeezer

Saw this new one today. One of my favorite online comics. Enjoy.


----------



## pigonthewing

It must've been mentioned by now (at least, I should hope so), but Jon Stewart has mentioned Tivo twice that I'm aware of on The Daily Show, and one of the correspondants even used a TiVo sound in one of his pieces (and said "That's my TiVo", when Jon knowingly asked what the sound was.

On an intro, Jon Stewart said "Good evening, and welcome to The Daily Show. Thank you for TiVo'ing us." It was so wonderful. So, so wonderful. I love Jon Stewart.


----------



## csyria

I'm spending way too much time on the internet. 

I now know just how passionate people can get about sighting things, and not just limited to TiVo.

And if you brought an unitiated person in, then they would probably be scared. A lot. 
(Off to report a different kind of sighting...)


----------



## mattpol

On ESPN's PTI (Pardon the Interruption, for the uninformed and uninitiated) today, Mike Wilbon dropped the Tivo name.

He said, roughly: I Tivoed Serena William's US Open match today and I plan on hitting the "keep until I delete" button so I can add it to my Serena fashion library.

Thought this was a great shout-out since he actually reffered to a very specific feature!

--peace


----------



## ZeoTiVo

Leno said he TiVoed Chapelle's show while talking to Chapelle about his show. I think TiVo is now becoming an excuse for interviews where they have not seen/do not care for the show being done by the person being interviewed.


the check is in the mail
your show is on my TiVo


----------



## Tarindel

Mark Cuban has a HD DirecTivo http://www.pcworld.com/news/article/0,aid,117430,00.asp


----------



## DougF

The Late, Late Show had a short TiVo bit on 9/21 (Drew Carey's first night guest hosting). I was nearly asleep when I saw it though and can't remember the specifics. Anyone else see it and can fill in the blanks?


----------



## madscientist

_Pearls Before Swine_ has a great reference in today's cartoon.

I can't say I've ever done this to my SO, but I've definitely tried to FF "real life" before.


----------



## ashu

Heather Graham waxed eloquent about her TiVo and its coolness (I can barely remember the specifics, I caught the late, late night repeat while catching up on paperwork) on Leno earlier this week 

Endorsement by a Goddess (IMO). What more do we need?


----------



## dirtypacman

I was looking for this thread earlier to post my PC MAGAZINE article Thread that mentions the TivoCommunity website.

Regarding Tivo Hacks and Information.


----------



## S.Mo

Last night on Real Time with Bill Maher, Bill said he wanted to watch George W. Bush on Dr. Phil, but he was afraid his TiVo would think he was a *****.


----------



## dirtypacman

lol


----------



## harperg

Just to add something small to this huge thread, just this past week on ESPN's Around The Horn the host (Stat Boy from Pardon The Interruption) was saying that the refs could or should use TiVo in a case of the past Monday Night Football game - or was it a Sunday game? Either way.... - when the cameras were on a certain player's TD celebration instead of a replay being shown to the coaches (or something of that matter) so that they could see the call was challenge-worthy.


----------



## brett728

During the Emmy's, when they where showing the opening with Dennis Franz, he was clearly holding a TIVO remote..


----------



## mstottfam

Juan Williams mentioned TIVO on FOX NEWS SUNDAY for those that would want to go through everything the candidates said on Thursdays debate.


----------



## alansh

Another "Daily Show" reference. In the post-debate analysis, Jon Stewart noted that the Bush campaign didn't like the replays of Bush's reaction shots. Jon cried out, "Damn you, TiVo!" (Yes, he was being sarcastic.)


----------



## JYoung

Crossing Jordan tonight.
Checking a rich decedent's condo, Nigel exclaims "Lucky bastard even had TiVo" while waving a peanut...


----------



## willardcpa

Was I the only one watching "Father of the Pride" last night. Where Larry went out to snatch a Tivo to accompany the big screen TV he stole from the tigers?


----------



## ZeoTiVo

Jay Leno had a joke about the TiVo not wanting to record the presidential debates. He had TiVo saying "No not again! Isn't there a game on or something else you want??" so now TiVo is being humanized.


----------



## MLR930

> _Originally posted by willardcpa _
> *Was I the only one watching "Father of the Pride" last night. Where Larry went out to snatch a Tivo to accompany the big screen TV he stole from the tigers? *


Yup I saw it. I was waiting for it to be mentioned on here.


----------



## jc-nh

Nathan mentioned it on last night's One Tree Hill episode that I just watched.


----------



## TiVoPony

Hey, I spotted TiVo today.

In New York City.

Setting up at the Javitz.

Oh, hey, look, there's Pony. And Stephen. And Jason. 

Wonder if they'll have anything cool to show everyone? 

Pony


----------



## stevel

Tease!


----------



## Kristo

> _Originally posted by TiVoPony _
> *Hey, I spotted TiVo today.
> 
> In New York City.
> 
> Setting up at the Javitz.
> 
> Oh, hey, look, there's Pony. And Stephen. And Jason.
> 
> Wonder if they'll have anything cool to show everyone?
> 
> Pony *


How I wish I was in New York! Someone go by the TiVo booth at the Digital Life conference: http://staging.pnmi.com/digitalLife/site/index.html

TiVo booth info:
http://staging.pnmi.com/digitalLife/site/participant_info.cfm?key=0204JC466466465A4E507E441


----------



## ZeoTiVo

> _Originally posted by TiVoPony _
> *Hey, I spotted TiVo today.
> 
> In New York City.
> 
> Setting up at the Javitz.
> 
> Oh, hey, look, there's Pony. And Stephen. And Jason.
> 
> Wonder if they'll have anything cool to show everyone?
> 
> Pony *


watch out for the StormTroopers


----------



## dgstivo

> _Originally posted by willardcpa _
> *Was I the only one watching "Father of the Pride" last night. Where Larry went out to snatch a Tivo to accompany the big screen TV he stole from the tigers? *


We were amused by that too. Interestingly, the TiVo unit appeared to be an early Series 1 Phillips standalone model (black with the "eye" on the front; I have a T60 DirecTV with TiVo unit so I'm not quite up on the standalone models). I would have thought the tigers would have a newer TiVo to go with the fancy plasma screen TV.


----------



## classicsat

The front was an old Philips. Don't know what the back was, but it wasn't a TiVo I know.


----------



## f44

> _Originally posted by DougF _
> *The Late, Late Show had a short TiVo bit on 9/21 (Drew Carey's first night guest hosting). I was nearly asleep when I saw it though and can't remember the specifics. Anyone else see it and can fill in the blanks? *


It was something like they went to the "description" of that episode and it said something like "Watch Drew Carey fail miserably at hosting" or something sort of remotely like that.


----------



## f44

Damien Fahey guest-hosted the late late show on 10/11 and mentioned he TiVoed the debate in a joke.


----------



## DianaMo

Tivo was mentioned on Everwood last night.


----------



## windracer

Last week, on The Tonight Show, during a Howie Mandel bit, Howie was attending some toilet convention and saw a booth where a guy had LCD TVs over urinals (for advertising and such like that).

Howie asked "Can I get TiVo on this?" and the proprietor said something like "sure, you can put anything you want here" and Howie quipped "I guess that would be called Pee-vo then."


----------



## Bierboy

Does this count?


----------



## newsposter

Last week on Regis when he was filling in, he mentioned to Kelly something about a show that he'd have to set his tivo for.


----------



## troyz

> _Originally posted by newsposter _
> *Last week on Regis when he was filling in, he mentioned to Kelly something about a show that he'd have to set his tivo for. *


TiVo should use Regis in a promotion kind of like this:

It's so easy even a moron like Regis can use it!

Just my opinion.

Sorry to all those people who like Regis.


----------



## finaldiet

Yesterday on back of Chicago Sun Times there was a picture Brian Urlacher and also a big picture of a Tivo remote. You could easily see the Tivo logo and all features on it. Again today, they had the same picture inside the sports section of the same picture.


----------



## Lee L

In the video game *Outlaw Golf 2* there is a cut scene in which one of the characters, Harley, tells her caddy (after beating him up a little) "I have to go and set my TiVo".

BTW, the game is great!


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Street Smarts - The question was: If you've got TiVo, you've just purchased a DVR. What does that stand for (DVR)?

The host, Frank, said he has was one of the charter members of TiVo.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Street Smarts - The question was: If you've got TiVo, you've just purchased a DVR. What does that stand for (DVR)?

The host, Frank, said he has was one of the charter members of TiVo.


----------



## dt_dc

PBS
Frontline
"The Persuaders", Episode #2303. 
Marketers and advertisers use research and public relations to deliver their messages. 

Series/Documentary, 90 Mins. 
Original Airdate: November 9, 2004

----------------------------------------------

A little discussion on DVRs and their impact on advertising ... complete with lots of shots of a Tivo in action.


----------



## stevel

Today's "Heart of the City" comic:


----------



## cwerdna

KRON TV news on channel 4 (SF Bay Area) had a mention of Tivo earlier tonight. They mentioned that Tivo will selling ad space and be popping up billboards we're while skipping commercials. They also mentioned some other things like the ability to buy stuff or order services from your remote.


----------



## windracer

Howard Stern mentioned on his show this morning that he tried to TiVo his "Late Show with David Letterman" appearance, but apparently his DVR recorded a repeat off of TRIO instead the show on CBS.


----------



## DianaMo

My Tivo recorded the Screensavers last night which included a segment with the guys from Weaknees showing the new HDTV Tivo.

I guess Tivo recommended the show because one of my keyword searches is "Tivo". Oddly enough, I don't think this show had any program information in the description.

I'm guessing that this episode will re-air this morning at 11am Central time on TechTV.


----------



## VinceA

Today's GPF featured a nice TiVo mention:
http://www.gpf-comics.com/d/20041122.html


----------



## JimSpence

And today's Grand Avenue.
http://www.unitedmedia.com/comics/grandave/archive/grandave-20041123.html


----------



## dirtypacman

Email I had gotten from one of my favorite tv programs on OLN:

***LAST SENTENCE OF THE EMAIL***:

But this is clearly a week for Tivo or
programming the VCR. Good luck with that.

Message from Jim Scoutten:

The good news: We have two new shows coming this week.

The bad news: OLN is running special programming on Thursday night, not
Shooting USA.

Black Powder Cartridge Silhouette is the next show in our Championship
Series. The location is the NRA's Whittington Center in Northern New Mexico and
our coverage includes a tour of the nation's premier shooting and hunting
facility.

The show will air:

Saturday 11/27 at 10:00 AM Eastern Time (7:00A M on the West Coast)
Monday 11/29 at 7:00 PM Eastern (4:00 PM Pacific) 
Tuesday 11/30 at 4:30 PM Eastern (1:30 PM Pacific)

Then the next show in our Sighting In series appears on Sunday morning.
It's my best collection of answers to a question I've received hundreds of times
over the past few years, "What do I do when I can't see my sights?"

The title is "Sighting In Help for Old Eyes"

Sunday at 9:30 AM Eastern (6:30 AM on the West Coast) 
Replay on Friday 12/3 at 3:30 PM Eastern (12:30 PM Pacific)

I have had a chat with the OLN programmers about difficult times for those
of you on the "left coast". They're thinking about a new plan for 2005 that
would be more convenient for you. But this is clearly a week for Tivo or
programming the VCR. Good luck with that.

From all of us at Shooting USA, our best wishes for a wonderful day of
thanksgiving with family and friends.

Jim Scoutten
[email protected]


----------



## EZRyde

Found this on a blog: Cute photo of a toy monkey holding a tivo remote; made me laugh.

Here's the link:
http://alluvium.home.comcast.net/


----------



## cwerdna

Jesse Metcalfe (the guy who plays the gardener on Desperate Houewives) on Jimmy Kimmel mentioned he caught the Nicolette Sheridan American Music Awards thing on his Tivo.


----------



## stevel

This one surprised me - at www.redhat.com


----------



## dr_mal

Dick Ebersol's wife on Today this morning, discussing her relationship with her 14-year-old son who was killed in that plane crash last week:



> He wasn't allowed to watch TV during the week, so we got a TiVo and then chose what to watch together on the weekends


----------



## thedon

Jerry Seinfeld mentioned it on the Oprha show this week when everybody from Seinfeld was on.


----------



## sakura panda

December 2004 _Popular Photography_ page 46:

Pocket *TIVO* : Photos are just the beginning

Portable storage devices are growing in popularity, fueled by memory-intensive 6MP-8MP digital cameras and larger RAW file formats. But why settle for a plain vanilla backup device when you get so much more with the Archos AV400-series Pocket Video Recorder?....

....But the AV420 rises above the pack with its built-in, programmable MPEG-4 digital video player and recoreder. It can be set to control your VCR, cable box, or satellite receiver using an included IR cable connector and acts just like a pocket *TIVO* -- recording TV shows directly to MPEG-4 format in a variety of screen formats and settings -- even while you're away.

--Katie


----------



## bcarr01

Last night the father on O.C. is watching Judge Hatchett(sp?) on his TiVo and eating cheesy poofs.


----------



## cwerdna

Next @ CNN ran a story about Tivo's proposal to pop up ads. Overall it was a decent story that explained what Tivo was as well.


----------



## ytytyt

omg omg omg
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,140517,00.html


----------



## JimSpence

And today's Arlo & Janis


----------



## cwerdna

A little late, but Steve Hartman on the 12/8 ep of 60 Minutes (II) got his Luddite dad a Tivo (Series 2 w/white faceplate), an Ipod, and DVD player in an attempt to bring him into the 21st century.


----------



## stevel

Today's Tank McNamara


----------



## JimSpence

TiVo was just mentioned on FNC's Fox News Live show. They were talking about Carson Daly's New Year's Eve show and the host of FNC stated that you could always TiVo that show and watch their's live. And, everybody has TiVo right?


----------



## cwerdna

On the KRON 4 show Tech Now! they had some brief coverage of the Tivo giveaway last month.


----------



## TivoGeezer




----------



## AnotherWin95

Lex and Terry (www.lexandterrry.com) mentioned it on the air a few weeks ago.


----------



## newsposter

if not already mentioned the guys on mad-tv mentioned it in a skit


----------



## ZeoTiVo

On Good Morning America Thursday Feb 3rd.
Bush had done the state of the union last night and Good Morning America had setup 6 people watching the address in a home with a TiVo so they could pause the speech and comment on anything they had just seen and heard. TiVo was mentioned specifically by name and in one glance at the TV they were using was the TiVo status bar when they paysed something.

Diane Sawyer did say so we "TiVoed the speech" , Doh.

All in all it was a great demonstration of an good way a TiVo can be used to enhance a group viewing of something with lots of content to be digested.


----------



## gayste

Not quite a "public" spotting...

But I had to get the HD recorder from Comcast to SUPPLEMENT my TiVo's (since we just got an HDTV) and the guy said "you want the DVR unit like TiVo?" It kind of made me upset, because this box is NOTHING like TiVo, but in some ways it's kind of flattering.


----------



## DianaMo

I have the cable box with the DVR built in too. I would prefer that the box offer two outputs, one from the PRF and one that bypasses the PVR. I found that having the Tivo control and use the signal coming from the cable box w/ DVR made the picture quality rather poor.

And yeah, that DVR is like a Tivo like a bicycle is like a motorcycle.


----------



## willowtip

if you watch closely, on last nights Newlyweds: Nick and Jessica.... they have the HD tivo.


----------



## DianaMo

Wilmington, De: I wanted to thank you for being such a positive role model for our youth. What advice do you have for parents today who seek to protect our children from the things they listen to and watch on TV? Especially when it seems that standards are slipping in all these areas.

Donny Osmond: Debbie and I find that example is the best teacher. You can't police your teacher but you can teach principles in the home.

Regarding TV, don't you just love TiVo!

http://cgi1.usatoday.com/mchat/20050208001/tscript.htm


----------



## cwerdna

The KRON TV show did a spot on Tivo again today. They talked to one of their execs and talked about new competitors (cable co DVRs) and what if scenarios if Tivo goes under. They also showed what looks like one of their test labs w/lots of Tivos and another shot w/lots of Tivos w/their tops off.


----------



## orome

The "Sally Forth" comic strip yesterday had mention of TiVo in a set-your-own-schedule context.


----------



## TiMo Tim

Tonight's L&O: Trial by Jury... the late, great Jerry Orbach has a TiVo mention! I'll post the quote as soon as my wife stops watching it and I can rewind.

He & his partner are done interviewing a victim's friend (during which Jerry makes small talk about seeing her (the friend) in a commercial). 

Partner: You guessing she's an actress, that's a no-brainer.

Partner: You saw a damn commercial and you remembered her face?

Orbach: No, I got TiVo.

Orbach: You push the magic button, there's no commercials.




(and yes, the Closed Captioning folks got the mixed case "TiVo" correct!


----------



## TivoGeezer




----------



## ZeoTiVo

and on the same day as the Foxtrot comic


----------



## Boob Tube Goober

In Sunday's Las Vegas Review-Journal Op/Ed page was an article by Peter Mehlman as a "Special to the Los Angeles Times". It was a tongue-in-cheek (?) piece about becoming a successful criminal by watching CSI, Law & Order, etc.

The last line was, "If Scott Peterson had my TiVo, he'd be at Canyon Ranch now."


----------



## ashu

David Letterman on the Late Show - night of 3/8 (I think this was a repeat) ... he did a short section on "weird polls". 

Top Baby Names in Tech-Savvy Households?
- 45% : STiVO
- 55% : iTOD
(Incorrect capitalization with capital O was theirs)


----------



## TiVo Fool

Today's Foxtrot:


----------



## DianaMo

Wow! I found someone who doesn't like the idea of a Tivo.

Sample from today's column...

At no time soon, however, do I plan to get tipsy over TiVo, one more techno-gadget, a mystery black box that "senses" what TV show you want taped, then does it for you, blasts through the commercials and somehow gets it decreed that it can be used as a verb. (I TiVo, you TiVo, etc.) There's more. TiVo's program guide, says the propaganda, can conduct its own search for what it thinks you might want to watch - by title, actor, director, hobby, topic or simply some keyword.

I prefer to own no TV smarter than Stephen Hawking. Unless, that is, TiVo can retrieve me some "Kojak" episodes, reverse the outcome of the '87 World Series and, while it's at it, get the Beatles back together. Should it manage that feat, then right onto the iPod it shall go.

Paul Povse is a columnist with The State Journal-Register.

http://www.sj-r.com


----------



## pdhenry

Bruce Willis on the Daily Show 3/9/05:

*Bruce Willis*: I'm a big fan of this show, you know. I went out and spent I think about $250 on a TiVo.
*John Stewart*: 250?
*BW*: 250.
*JS*: Now for you that's uh, you're talkin' gamling money. That's serious -- thank you for doing that. Did you program it your self?
*BW*: No, I have someone that does that for me.
(laughter)
*BW*: My Tivo Wrangler.
*JS*: I cannot get -- we had it for a bit, and I tried to program it, but it would make suggestions to me about programs, that it thought I liked, but that I didn't care for. (laughter) Is it doing it to you?
*BW*:It is. It says, "No, no, you want to watch _Live with Regis & Kelly_"
*JS*: Right, exactly!
*BW*: Well, I don't want to watch it. Uh, no. Ever since I was on here with Matthew Perry I went right out the next day and bought a TiVo and I'm a huge fan -- I'm a real -- I'm a -- what do you call it ? A "devout fan."
*JS*: Really?
*BW*: Yeah.
*JS*: Because, since that time, has really been the only time in the time that I've been doing the show that we've even been trying. So you've really caught the best shows. Before that, honestly (mimics jumping off a cliff).
*BW*: The whole election stuff. It was killer.
*JS*: You enjoy it?
*BW*: Unbelieveable.
*JS*: I'm very pleased. 
*BW*: Really funny. Really.
*JS*: I have never seen anything you've done.


----------



## chain777

I watch the daily show on a regular basis, and this is one of the few times I've opted to delete it before it ended. Bruce Willis is one of the most boring, self centered pompous asses on the planet. Period. 

I don't know what this has to do with Tivo, but I just had to say it.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

DianaMo said:


> Wow! I found someone who doesn't like the idea of a Tivo.
> 
> Sample from today's column...
> 
> .....I prefer to own no TV smarter than Stephen Hawking. Unless, that is, TiVo can retrieve me some "Kojak" episodes, reverse the outcome of the '87 World Series and, while it's at it, get the Beatles back together. Should it manage that feat, then right onto the iPod it shall go.
> 
> Paul Povse is a columnist with The State Journal-Register.
> 
> http://www.sj-r.com


This guy sounds like an idiot. I hope his iPod battery dies


----------



## TiVoPony

I heard today that HME was discussed on the ScreenSavers this week. Anyone catch it? 

Pony


----------



## ashu

TiVoPony said:


> I heard today that HME was discussed on the ScreenSavers this week. Anyone catch it?
> 
> Pony


Wow - that's optimistic. I don't think ANYONE watches that show/channel any more


----------



## Hunter Green

Unfortunately viewpoints like that of Mr. Povse are not that rare. How many people do you know that are _still_ unwilling to use or talk into an answering machine, and will tell you this with great pride and smug self-satisfaction? Well, there used to be a lot more of them, and today, they're the ones proud that they don't use a TiVo.


----------



## PhilCase

ashu said:


> Wow - that's optimistic. I don't think ANYONE watches that show/channel any more


You mean it's still around???  I deleted it from my channel list after Patrick & Leo were no longer.


----------



## alansh

Tonight's Simpsons featured Prof. Frink's future-telling device, which had an interface that looked and sounded familiar.


----------



## orome

I loved that they replaced the TiVo mascot in the corner with Frink's face.


----------



## KyleBlowers

The TiVo reference wasn't even a flitting gag. It was consistent thorughout the whole Simpsons episode, which ended up being like 5 or 6 scenes with it. I was so proud


----------



## jkalnin

Did you notice that the remote to control Frinks "Tivo" Future machine was also shapped like a peanut. 

"This sucks, lets watch Vice President Cletus!" 

hahahaha


----------



## burntorange

Man, you guys are hardcore!


----------



## bluefuel318

How about that one Sex and the City episode where Miranda called TiVo her new boyfriend? I can't remember the exact words, but she said something about how while she's out eating pizza her new boyfriend TiVo is recording her favorite show and recommends things that she might like... LOL. I had to rewind it and show my husband. Hilarious!


----------



## ArikaNNM

On Monday nights episode of Everwood Ephriam made a rather silly reference to TiVo...He stated that an old relationship was like a 30 minute tivo show...or something along those lines.
Just thought I would let you know


----------



## hamtalk

How is it possible to record music channels? Each time I press record, it alway replies unavailable at this time. I'd like to know if is a way that I can get around this, with maybe some type of cheat code. Hu? Anyone, anyone??


----------



## newsposter

hamtalk said:


> How is it possible to record music channels? Each time I press record, it alway replies unavailable at this time. I'd like to know if is a way that I can get around this, with maybe some type of cheat code. Hu? Anyone, anyone??


do a search and you will find it...i think it was something like adding the artist's name that was on the display to a wishlist then doing an autorecord..not sure exactly


----------



## Hunter Green

The TiVo Spotting Thread is for spotting TiVos and references thereto in popular media. That question probably belongs in the Help Center.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

Saturday Night Live, They have "Kim Il Jong" dictator of North korea giving press conference. 
question - "what can imperialist dogs do ?"
"well they can move OC to like Tuesday night. I mean Thursday Night you have Survivor, Apprentice and OC on all at same time. And don't give me TiVo "


----------



## DrStrange

Last night's "Robot Chicken" had a bit in which an ecstatic new Tivo user (voiced by Ashton Kutcher) quickly becomes a strung-out addict. When his mom tries to get him off the couch, an angry Tivo Guy emerges from the TV and dispatches her with a baseball bat. Mostly off camera but you hear the bat make the Tivo "bong" error sound.


----------



## jsmeeker

The final epsiode of the most recent season of "This Old House".

The media alcove was being demoed, and they showed the TiVo in action.


----------



## dolfer

There was a great Tivo bit on "Robot Chicken" on Comedy Central. Ashton Kutcher provided the voice...


----------



## orome

I loved that they used the actual TiVo sounds as it


Spoiler



murdered the viewer!


----------



## dolfer

orome said:


> I loved that they used the actual TiVo sounds as it
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> murdered the viewer!


Actually...



Spoiler



Tivo didn't murder the viewer. He murdered the viewer's Mom who was trying to keep him from watching TV. After killing his mother, Tivo politely handed the viewer the peanut remote and jumped back into the TV


----------



## islander

I just got NewsRadio, seasons 1 & 2 on DVD. (Great set, BTW). The commentary for the episode "The Big Day" was with executive producer/creator Paul Simms, actors Dave Foley and Stephen Root and actress Khandi Alexander. 

Paul Simms describes how they had to stop running the long opening credits because NBC was increasing amount of time given to advertisers, and they had to decide between more show or more opening credits.

Dave: So who's fault was it that TiVo is so successful? Hmm? The greedy networks!

Immediately after that, the show begins with Dave Foley working on an old PowerBook 100 series laptop. I include this for the Macheads on the board...

Dave: Again, that steam driven laptop.
Stephen: Ancient technology.
Dave: Again, this was before Steve Jobs came back and saved the company.
Paul: Are you hoping for a free computer out of this?
Khandi: Yes.
Dave: I hope so!
Stephen: He's gonna mention it until he gets one.
Paul: Or at least an iPod?
Dave (in a high pitched voice): I love Steve Jobs!


----------



## Havana Brown

A couple months ago J-Lo was on Leno and she was talking about Tivo and how she can't live without it.

I was watching Popular Mechanics for Kids this weekend with my kid (it's the one with a very young Elisha Cuthbert) and in it the kid talks about how the telephone, car, and other things appeared in books before they were invented. Then he said he wanted to invent something where if you forgot to set your vcr you could call in a special number and activate your vcr to program the show.  
These shows are usually from 1997 or 98.


----------



## DianaMo

Tivo search at http://video.google.com

http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=Tivo


----------



## SJinBoise

Sunday's Opus cartoon was all about TiVo - sort of. Sadly, it's not posted on the web yet, but it might be soon:

http://www.cartoonistgroup.com/properties/opus/recent.php


----------



## DianaMo

(Not much about actual Tivo's in this article though)

Can I Get TiVo In This Suite?
In-room hotel entertainment has long been a backwater of technology. That's beginning to change.

http://msnbc.msn.com/id/8259051/site/newsweek/

---------------

Nvidia has announced its Nvidia PureVideo Decoder has been approved by TiVo for playing content using the TiVoToGo feature.

http://www.mediacenterpcworld.com/news/411

---------------

Ad icon P&G cuts commitment to TV commercials

Tuesday, June 14, 2005
By Joe Flint and Brian Steinberg, The Wall Street Journal

Procter & Gamble Co., the consumer-goods giant and marketing icon, is sharply cutting how much it commits in advance to buying television commercials next season, according to people familiar with the situation.

The move by P&G, the maker of well-known brand items such as Tide, Crest and Pampers, is the latest sign of rapid changes in how companies reach consumers and TV networks and cable channels draw revenue. In recent years, many big companies have expressed doubts about the effectiveness of traditional TV advertising. Digital video recorders such as those made by *TiVo Inc*., which make it easier for TV viewers to skip commercials, are growing in popularity, while leisure activities like the Internet and videogames are competing for consumers' time.

http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/05165/521400.stm

Advertising spending at Sears down since merger
(at least they're not blaming this move on Tivoing)
http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/chi-0506220141jun22,1,4130760.story


----------



## Sparty99

I can't believe this one hasn't been mentioned. On a recent American Dad, they were showing the backstory for Rodger (the alien) coming to stay with the Smiths. Rodger had saved Stan's life and Stan asked if he could do anything to repay him. Rodger's response was, "Do you have TiVo?"


----------



## DLSith

Surprised no one saw this yet, I just saw Mr. and Mrs. Smith tonight. So, not to give anything away I will be very vague...

There is a scene in the basement of the house, and as some shooting and explosions begin, a person or persons run out of the basement. In one of the shots, you can see on a lower shelf the big ol Orange Tivo box and the little Tivo man on it. I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

DLSith said:


> Surprised no one saw this yet, I just saw Mr. and Mrs. Smith tonight. So, not to give anything away I will be very vague...
> 
> There is a scene in the basement of the house, and as some shooting and explosions begin, a person or persons run out of the basement. In one of the shots, you can see on a lower shelf the big ol Orange Tivo box and the little Tivo man on it. I thought it was pretty cool.


yah I saw the movie and thought in a long shot from one room into another with an entertainment center I saw a TiVo there but it was not the focus of the shot so it was hard to be sure. guess your box spotting confirms it. A TiVo sure would fit their "busy" lives though


----------



## classicsat

To be fair though, in the early 1990s though, one of the VCR manufacturers made a VCR with a dial-in receptor you used a touch-tone phone to punch commands into it, when away.


----------



## DianaMo

My thanks to Google Alerts for this link...

TIVO for radio
Corante - USA
Adam Balkin of NY1 previews RadioTime.com, which hopes to do for radio
what TiVO did for TV. The new Web-based service "consolidates ...
http://www.corante.com/newyork/archives/2005/06/22/tivo_for_radio.php


----------



## ZeoTiVo

DianaMo said:


> My thanks to Google Alerts for this link...
> 
> TIVO for radio
> Corante - USA
> Adam Balkin of NY1 previews RadioTime.com, which hopes to do for radio
> what TiVO did for TV. The new Web-based service "consolidates ...
> http://www.corante.com/newyork/archives/2005/06/22/tivo_for_radio.php


just to make this more like a TiVo spotting - from the radio time website


----------



## Havana Brown

Last week when I was in Vega for the Tivo Con of all things, I heard the newscaster tell the weatherman to just Tivo the morning news because the weather was going to be the same every day.

Also, Craig Ferguson of the Late, Late Show made mention of Tivo, and my June and July trashy Glamour magazine uses Tivo references instead of VCR. :up:


----------



## newsposter

Prob already mentioned but in an old ep of sex in the city the redhead was watching a soap and paused it and it made the old tivo sound. I wasn't watching at the time and wondered why my machine was making the noise since I didn't press anything.


----------



## justmike

I suppose that you heard the quote from Michelle Wie that she wished her final round in the women's open was on Tivo so she could rewind and begin again.


----------



## ref_karl

SJinBoise said:



> Sunday's Opus cartoon was all about TiVo - sort of. Sadly, it's not posted on the web yet, but it might be soon:
> 
> http://www.cartoonistgroup.com/properties/opus/recent.php


Here's a link directly to the image:
http://www.cartoonistgroup.com/properties/opus/art_images/opu25_05comp_lr.jpg

If you alter the "25" to another number, you will get an image for a different week.

Karl


----------



## Curtis

Tom Cruise's little daughter character sizes up the TV setup in a room and says: 

"You should get TiVo. It's awesome! I watch all my shows after I do my homework".


----------



## Guyute1210

Did anyone else catch the TiVo reference by Tom in the 4400 last night? He said something along the lines of once you have it, there is no going back, like TiVo. I wish i remembered the quote...maybe someone else knows what it was exactly.


----------



## dt_dc

Guyute1210 said:


> Did anyone else catch the TiVo reference by Tom in the 4400 last night?


Yes ... "Like a cell phone or a Tivo". I already watched / erased so I don't have the exact quote either.


----------



## jkalnin

On Thursday 7/21/05 the last question asked on Jeopardy was an audio question. The question was asked and then the sound of the tivo annoying *beep* was played, and nobody got the correct answer of "TIVO" .

As a side note, the new guy winning on Jeopardy is a jerkbutt. He is a smarmy little tool that should learn to go from top to bottom on the board. I hate the way he hunts for the daily doubles and the look on his face when he answers questions. He's no Ken Jennings.


----------



## anom

Has anyone seen the movie _Heights_? An old rabbi goes off on an aside about how addictive his new Tivo is, comparing it to a delivery system for crack cocaine to lab rats.

Kinda funny, and the movie was pretty good, although I don't think its going into wide release.


----------



## Bib

On UFC Fight Night on Saturday on Spike, the announcer said something like "Tivo this, so you can watch it again and again". Of course, I was already watching it on Tivo, since it was about 45 minutes of action stuffed into 3 hours of prime time. But a good 45 minutes.


----------



## DianaMo

Sports > Cardinals > Story

TV is Eckstein's program to beat the heat
By R.B. Fallstrom
Associated Press Sportswriter
08/08/2005



> After games, when teammates might hit the town to unwind, Eckstein is more likely to hit the remote. A typical night for him is several hours watching the likes of Court TV, the History Channel, HBO's "Entourage" and reality fare such as "American Idol," "Survivor," and "The Apprentice." He is hopelessly hooked, at times even persuading his fiancee to watch alongside for hours and hours.
> 
> Second baseman Mark Grudzielanek, whose locker is next to Eckstein's, shakes his head.
> 
> "We try to get him to go out and he says 'No, I've got a show Tivoed at home,"' Grudzielanek said. "I don't know about this guy."
> 
> Eckstein is partial to who-done-it shows like "Breaking Vegas," detailing how con artists try to break casinos, "Masterminds" and "Takedown" on Court TV, along with the "World Series of Poker" and William Shatner on "The Practice."
> 
> "He's unbelievable," Eckstein said.


Read entire story at:
http://www.stltoday.com/stltoday/sp...DC54B7FB3198F6D486257057006673B6?OpenDocument


----------



## TivoGeezer




----------



## JimSpence

I saw that strip and immediately thought of this thread. That was an unexpected TiVo reference however.


----------



## svenhummer

Found this reference to TiVo on ESPN
*
Q: I was arguing with a friend yesterday as to what the best aspect of TiVo is. I say it is the ability to fast-forward through any scenes of "90210" that Andrea is in, while he says the best part is that it allows him to watch sporting events with no commercials, which I think is ridiculous because games should always be watched live if possible. Anyway, we both agreed that you were the man to answer this question, and there's 20 bucks riding on your answer. Thanks.
--Dave, Manalapan, N.J.*

*SG:* You make a valid point with the Andrea argument, but I'm with your buddy -- zooming through sporting events is the best thing about TiVo. It's no contest. When I'm cruising through Sox games, I don't have to deal with commercials, sideline reporters interviewing random people in the stands, pitching coaches taking 10 minutes to waddle to the mound, Jerry Remy violently coughing up nicotine phlegm every other inning ... everything gets wiped away. I bang out entire games in 40 minutes or less.

Three other things I love about TiVo (and no, the TiVo folks have never given me anything, and yes, I own two TiVos that I bought myself):

*1. * The unedited "Saturday Night Live" repeats at 3 a.m. on NBC. Last weekend, Musical Youth sang "Pass the Dutchie" ... then they had to come back out and sing a second song. You can't put a price on this stuff.

*2.* The Season Pass conflicts. It's almost like setting a batting order, especially if you're sharing the Season Pass with your spouse. "All right, if you give me SportsCenter in the 1-spot, you can have Regis and Kelly in the 2-hole."

*3.* Since it's apparently against the law for TV networks to coordinate the times of their shows with TiVo, occasionally, we have situations where you know the show or the game is ending soon -- the green thingie is all the way to the right -- but the episode is just winding to an end, so it becomes the most randomly exciting 20 seconds you can spend in front of a television. Did it make it? Is there enough time left? Did it... YES! Made it by two seconds! See, it's the little things in life that keep you going.

Bill Simmons: The Sports Guy's Mailbag

I thought it was funny how he mentioned season pass conflicts and network supersizing.


----------



## DianaMo

"...When I'm cruising through Sox games, I don't have to deal with commercials, sideline reporters interviewing random people in the stands,"

Actually, I love the fan interviews and scenes from the ballpark. But I agree that a Tivo is the best way (other than in person) to watch a game.

And for the record, I will rewind during a commercial break if something catches my eye or seems to offer useful information.

"...Since it's apparently against the law for TV networks to coordinate the times of their shows with TiVo..."

No kidding. Its even worse with sporting events. I wish the tv listings for a program after a sporting event would read "Doctor Who or end of Cubs game" or similar idea. I'd also like to see 30 minute programs after a sporting event. ESPN had a 2 hour show after Sundays Cubs/Cards game. Didn't have enough disk space to record that whole thing but would've liked a half hour show as a handy buffer.


----------



## TivoGeezer

JimSpence said:


> I saw that strip and immediately thought of this thread. That was an unexpected TiVo reference however.


The verb "to TiVo" is rapidly entering the mainstream vernacular. I hope they can keep their trademark.


----------



## FYMax

Anyone have a copy of the episode of Mind of the Married man that contains the "my TiVo thinks I'm gay" plotline? I've been searching high and dry for this one with no luck - everyone seems to be of the opinion that MotMM was such ungodly dreck that no one bothered to record it!

Any leads would be appreciated,

Max


----------



## mattack

The first season of Mind of the Married Man is on DVD. I don't know which episode that was though. I thought the show was pretty decent.

On the thread topic, I was flipping around channels when I was trying to go to sleep last night (was purposely not watching anything Tivoed, was trying to go to sleep, but flipping around while awake), I ran into Adam Corolla's new show.

He ranted about the power button on some Tivo remotes. I'm guessing it's the DirecTivo remote. It has the 1/2 switch, but the power button is to the left and below the direction pad, IIRC. On the replacement remote I bought (that does have the 1/2 switch), the TV power button is near the upper left.


----------



## AntiPC

mattack said:


> He ranted about the power button on some Tivo remotes. I'm guessing it's the DirecTivo remote. It has the 1/2 switch, but the power button is to the left and below the direction pad, IIRC. On the replacement remote I bought (that does have the 1/2 switch), the TV power button is near the upper left.


 Beat me to it. It's here under "pet peeves".


----------



## thebigmo

FYMax said:


> Anyone have a copy of the episode of Mind of the Married man that contains the "my TiVo thinks I'm gay" plotline? I've been searching high and dry for this one with no luck - everyone seems to be of the opinion that MotMM was such ungodly dreck that no one bothered to record it!
> 
> Any leads would be appreciated,
> 
> Max


I could be wrong but wasn't there an episode of King of Queens where Doug's cousin had this problem?


----------



## Human123

Just saw this weeks episode of "The Soup" 
It has a great bit about a spanish soap opera it has been following all season. The finale was to reveal the killer and the host Joel said he would show us on his Tivo. 
As the killer came into focus, the Tivo went into it's end of recording "do you want to delete screen"
Priceless
I laughed out loud for at least 2 minutes
Reminded me of my experience of the last episode of the next food network star.
Must See TV


----------



## svenhummer

In the movie Family Guy movie: "Stewie Griffin - The Untold Story" Peter buys a TiVo at the Circuit City spoof. The scene where he is buying it highlights the fast forward feature in a very Family Guy kinda way.


----------



## windracer

svenhummer said:


> In the movie Family Guy movie: "Stewie Griffin - The Untold Story" Peter buys a TiVo at the Circuit City spoof. The scene where he is buying it highlights the fast forward feature in a very Family Guy kinda way.


 :up: :up:

That was my favorite part of the movie. FF'ing through Lois' argument to the cash register to buy it was priceless!


----------



## svenhummer

In the season premiere of Nip Tuck on FX there is a woman who is stuck to the couch that mentions twice how she dosent need to get up because she has a TiVo so she can watch all of her programs.


----------



## HiddenSky

From an article on PhiladelphiaFlyers.com:



> Knuble is helpful to the rookie in other ways other than just on the ice.
> 
> Today on the ice I had to explain to him what TiVo was (laughs), said Knuble. I told him I had TiVo, and he said what the hell is TiVo?


----------



## ZeoTiVo

on Thursday morning Bob and Tom show

they talk about season premiere of Lost and Chick tells Tom to come to house to watch it in HiDef. I even recorded it in HiDef so you can watch it that way. Tom asks "TiVo has a Hidef, you have a Hidef TiVo ?" Chick replies specifically he does have a HiDef TiVo. I think other times he has talked about DirectTV so I assume they were discussing the DirectTV Hidef TiVo DVR.


----------



## Globular

Letterman last night had a "VCR and TiVo alert" that George Clooney was going to be on the show. However, the alert was _after_ Clooney's appearance.


----------



## MikeMar

Sunday the 25th simpsons had a tivo delete/save for later thing in the intro! pretty funny.


----------



## orome

That played right after the Simpsons ep where Bart and Lisa use Frink's machine to see the future - it had a TiVo interface, right down to the sound effects. b'deep!


----------



## newsposter

MikeMar said:


> Sunday the 25th simpsons had a tivo delete/save for later thing in the intro! pretty funny.


at first my wife said "what did you do" then i replayed it and didn't touch the remote


----------



## classicsat

I kept replaying that and the real Delete Recording screen, my brother didn't quite get it.


----------



## jkalnin

That Simpsons intro was great, and it made me double take that I didn't hit a button. That's the second reference in two seasons, ya think the writers are Tivo fans?


----------



## dr_mal

Anyone else think it's a reference to the episode of the Simpsons that was recently erroneously flagged as "keep only 1 week" that caused such a stir in the news? If so, it's extremely clever.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

dr_mal said:


> Anyone else think it's a reference to the episode of the Simpsons that was recently erroneously flagged as "keep only 1 week" that caused such a stir in the news? If so, it's extremely clever.


justapixel caught a dockers reference in the paper homer was reading. seems like it was tied to the dockers deal on getting a TiVo when you buy a bunch of clothes.


----------



## jlb

TiVO was all over tonight's Apprentice. The task was to do their best to push electronics (bought from Best Buy) at a Tecnology Expo at a Seniors Center. TiVO was shown many times during the purchase of equipment. Markus also did the TiVO display for the guys at the center. He did great.

I think he smeeked himself though......


----------



## MikeMar

Kinda wished I watched Apprentice now, but god do I hate that show now, first season was great


----------



## dolcevita

jlb said:


> TiVO was all over tonight's Apprentice. The task was to do their best to push electronics (bought from Best Buy) at a Tecnology Expo at a Seniors Center. TiVO was shown many times during the purchase of equipment. Markus also did the TiVO display for the guys at the center. He did great.


Yeah, but he should have printed cards with his email address so the seniors would give him the referral if they bought a Tivo because of his presentation. The Donald would have loved that!


----------



## newsposter

dorkus on apprentice saying tivo is so hard to setup was a classic line

if someone can use a VCR, then tivo is easy


----------



## DianaMo

Quote from website...

Patrick Norton and Jim Louderback headed to New York City for our annual Digital Life consumer show at the Javits Center. They uncovered some nifty new gadgets, and *TiVo's wacky promotion -- a funeral for the VCR. *

Find out more by watching the video they sent back.

http://digitallifetv.com/blogs/digitallifetv/archive/2005/10/16/1326.aspx

http://www.digitallife.com/att_exhibitor_list_2005.html


----------



## svenhummer

The Sports Guy from ESPN



> "And it went on that way for a good 40 minutes, followed by Rob covering himself in diesel gasoline and lighting himself on fire. Fortunately, I saved it on my TiVo." - Bill Simmons


http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/051026


----------



## TiVoStephen

Last night's _Veronica Mars_ featured a brief shot of Veronica and a character interacting with a TiVo DVR, including a shot of a mocked-up Now Playing. It turns out Veronica's friend was using her DVR to record a public access cable show, to Veronica's surprise.


----------



## JimSpence

Today's Marvin.
http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/fun/marvin.asp?date=20051109


----------



## ZeoTiVo

Bob and Tom radio show this morning -

George Lopez is making a call in to the show and talking about his TV show
Tom (I think that one) mentions is their a science to the show. LIke how a guest character might do up against other shows on at the same time, etc..

then he says (he has DirectTV TiVo) -
"Now with TiVo * and the new way coming of picking shows off a list* it does not matter what shows come on at the same time as much anymore"

The TiVo comment was one expected from a DirectTV TiVo user - but my ears perked up on how he was hip to the things Apple and CBS/ABC are now starting to do.

TiVo should get a celebrity endorsement from the guy - he really has a grasp on what is coming in DVR tech.


----------



## gtadell

In the most recent episode of Boston Legal (November 7, 2005), Denny Crane was leaving the office to go and be interviewed on Larry King. As he left the office he told the senior partner to "Tivo me".


----------



## TivoGeezer




----------



## Hunter Green

Looks like the first day of a TiVo-related arc in Get Fuzzy today:


----------



## TivoGeezer

Hunter Green said:


> Looks like the first day of a TiVo-related arc in Get Fuzzy today:


Yeah. A good quote from today's which would make great sig-fodder:

"Wow, when you're stupid, TiVo is a potpourrific grab bag of fun!"


----------



## Lee L

At the final table on the Celebrity Poker Showdown $1,000,000 tournament, Dule Hill said he TiVo'ed Desperate Housewives.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

The TiVo guy was on the front page of the Charlotte, NC Observer in the sidebar along with a paragraph on the new TiVo to iPod and PSP news that the reporters picked up on yesterday


----------



## HiddenSky

Ever wished you could be an NHL video replay official? Well, you can replicate it at home because I noticed them using TiVo.

I was watching the Columbus Blue Jackets/St. Louis Blues game on NHL Center Ice and a few minutes into the 3rd period, there was a disputed goal that went to video review. At the Savvis Center in St. Louis, they had a good camera angle of the replay monitors. 

There were four monitors stacked in a square formation and three of them (the ones that would form an "L" shape) were using TiVo controlled feeds for the replays, which I recognized when the status bar kept flashing onto the screens. The feeds were time coded to the game clock and synchronized, showing different angles of the net, and then they appeared to control the units simultaneously using one controller to keep them in sync while using the replay button to review the goal.


----------



## TiVoCanada

the making of that new sony bouncy ball commmercial for sont tv's there is a tivo box in the background


----------



## ThreeSoFar

Washington Post Sunday Magazine crossword puzzle:

clue: TiVo forerunner


Spoiler



answer: VCR


----------



## Hew

Histerical Openning segment on the Simpsons. The family all sits down on the couch and you all of a sudden hear the tivo bleep and the menu pops up saying would you like to delete this recording in slightly more yellow colors and then it scrolls down to delete this recording and for a second the screen goes black.


very funny. : )


----------



## megazone

President Jimmy Carter was on The Daily Show tonight. Aside from Jon Stewart name dropping TiVo early on, again, Carter said he has TiVo.


----------



## mmilton80

megazone said:


> President Jimmy Carter was on The Daily Show tonight. Aside from Jon Stewart name dropping TiVo early on, again, Carter said he has TiVo.


I am very excited that Carter uses TiVo to watch the Daily Show (he doesn't stay up that late)


----------



## AccidenT

On the most recent episode of "Six days to Sunday" (the one about referee Ed Hochuli) on the NFL network, it showed the officiating committee going over footage of the past week's games to look for any questionable calls. One of the monitors had the Now Playing List on it.


----------



## TivoPip

Big long thread like this...I'm kind of surprised nobody has mentioned that TiVo was mentioned at the start of the new 'War of the Worlds' movie. Near the end of the 'Coming of the invaders' scene at the start Dakota Fannings character (Rachel) says to her dad (Tom Cruise): "You should get TiVo, Tim got it for my room."


----------



## ThreeSoFar

TivoPip said:


> Big long thread like this...I'm kind of surprised nobody has mentioned that TiVo was mentioned at the start of the new 'War of the Worlds' movie. Near the end of the 'Coming of the invaders' scene at the start Dakota Fannings character (Rachel) says to her dad (Tom Cruise): "You should get TiVo, Tim got it for my room."


Well, that's not our fault. The War of the Worlds fan didn't show up until now.


----------



## TiVoPony

megazone said:


> President Jimmy Carter was on The Daily Show tonight. Aside from Jon Stewart name dropping TiVo early on, again, Carter said he has TiVo.


And following that, Maureen Dowd mentioned TiVo on The Colbert Report.


----------



## TivoPip

ThreeSoFar said:


> Well, that's not our fault. The War of the Worlds fan didn't show up until now.


----------



## TiVoPony

There's a bit of TiVo mischief in the "Big in '05" awards show on VH1. It's being repeated a few times this month...including tonight at 5pm.

Pony


----------



## Hunter Green

TivoPip said:


> Big long thread like this...I'm kind of surprised nobody has mentioned that TiVo was mentioned at the start of the new 'War of the Worlds' movie. Near the end of the 'Coming of the invaders' scene at the start Dakota Fannings character (Rachel) says to her dad (Tom Cruise): "You should get TiVo, Tim got it for my room."


That's because someone did.


----------



## JimSpence




----------



## pops_porter

On PTI on ESPN I think it was on Monday they mentioned Tivo. At the end of the show right before sports center, they Tony always asks Wilbon what he's watching tonight. Wilbon says, there's nothign on at all. I'll be watching Tivo, some recorded Desperate Houswives and mentioned another show.


----------



## megazone

TiVoPony said:


> And following that, Maureen Dowd mentioned TiVo on The Colbert Report.


Yep - I almost posted that too, but decided not to.  TiVo gets name dropped on TDS often.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

The slingbox home page shows the slingbox on top of a Series2 TiVo.


----------



## murgatroyd

TiVo got mentioned on Fox NFL Sunday today.

It was in the segment where Terry Bradshaw asks players questions like "steak or chicken?" 

He asked the player to pick the best invention out of four choices, the one the player picked was (of course) TiVo -- "with a DVD recorder" the player added.

Jan


----------



## bigcb37

Did you see Howie later correct Terry and say "its a DVR not a Tivo" or somthing to that effect...

Screw you Howie...a Tivo is much better then the generic DVRs out there...


----------



## ycartf

I noticed that a couple of people have already mentioned it but did not remember exactly what was said. On the episode of "The 4400" entitled "Life Interrupted" Tom says to his wife that he is "like TiVo or a cellphone....once you have them you don't know how you got along without them." TiVo ROCKS


----------



## Hunter Green

I'd post the image but it's too big for this forum to show, apparently. Real Life includes an off-hand reference to TiVo again today.


----------



## Havana Brown

SLeeper Cell anyone? When the guys are at the bowling alley and they go into their little "conference" room the blonde guy says "if we're gonna keep meeting here we're gonna have to get a Tivo."


----------



## newsposter

i watched but missed that bowling alley thing somehow


----------



## DianaMo

> *I hate my stupid TiVo*
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I love my TiVo (which is actually not a TiVo brand digital video recorder but a Dish Network-based machine that we refer to as the TiVo despite the consternation I'm sure this causes among the custodians of the TiVo brand).
> 
> I just loathe how dumb it is.
> 
> If I set it to record a sporting event, it stops recording right at the minute the broadcaster has said the game will be over, even though very few games ever end on time.


http://blogs.chicagotribune.com/news_columnists_ezorn/2005/12/i_hate_my_stupi.html



> About "Change of Subject."
> "Change of Subject" by Chicago Tribune metro columnist Eric Zorn contains observations, reports, tips, referrals and tirades, though not necessarily in that order.


----------



## thechiz

As you get older.... when you got to go, you got to go.

According to her she makes pretty frequent use
of the Pause feature.

I could see that Jay was about to say 
"I think thats' more than we needed to know",
but he didn't.


----------



## Havana Brown

Nip/Tuck Season finale! Shoutout from Quentin.


----------



## petew

ThreeSoFar said:


> The slingbox home page shows the slingbox on top of a Series2 TiVo.


I think I caught sight of a Tivo in a Slingbox TV commerical (was watching the Sharks Live while Tivo did it's stuff so couldn't check) so there web page probably confirms my sighting.


----------



## AnotherWin95

Monday Nights (19 Dec) Top 10 with David Letterman had TiVo mentioned in it:

With all credit to Dave and the gang!

Top Ten Signs You're Not Going To Be Named Time Magazine's Person Of The Year


10. "Your biggest achievement this year was hooking up your Tivo"

9. "You failed a paternity test on 'Maury'"

8. "The only award you've ever won is for eating your weight in ribs"

7. "You were on the Robert Blake jury"

6. "Don't subscribe to 'Time', but you do flip through 'Hustler' at 7-Eleven"

5. "You were on the Michael Jackson Jury"

4. "Only compliment you got this year was some idiot telling you you're doing 'a heck of a job'"

3. "You have Bill Gates' looks, Bill Gates' personality, without Bill Gates' money"

2. "You donate your free time to hot tubbin' with whores"

1. "You did this" (Video Tape: Bush can't open door)


----------



## DianaMo

DianaMo said:


> http://blogs.chicagotribune.com/news_columnists_ezorn/2005/12/i_hate_my_stupi.html


Subject has now been changed to:

I hate my stupid TiVo-like device
http://blogs.chicagotribune.com/news_columnists_ezorn/2005/12/i_hate_my_stupi.html


----------



## DrStrange

Craig Ferguson, hosting the Peoples Choice awards tonight:

"If don't know me me, I'm usually on TV very late at night. If you don't have a Tivo you've probably never seen me."


----------



## pkoerber

On the "Last Call with Carson Daly" show on 1/12/2006, Carson Daly didn't do an opening monologue. Instead he did what he called a "Tivo monologue" where the jokes scrolled by on the screen so fast you had to pause Tivo in order to read them. Which I did when I watched the show.

Since this is the first time I watched the show (for Diane Farr) I don't know if this is a running joke.

Paul


----------



## DBCooper

DianaMo said:


> Subject has now been changed to:
> 
> I hate my stupid TiVo-like device
> http://blogs.chicagotribune.com/news_columnists_ezorn/2005/12/i_hate_my_stupi.html


The really amusing part is that he isn't complaining about his DVR, he's complaining about errors in the program schedule and last minute changes that aren't sent to his DVR. But the schedule is distributed by his own company, [Chicago] Tribune Media Services!


----------



## DianaMo

Good point!

It reminds me of people who yell at the cashier for items that are charged incorrectly.
It's really the data input folks who probably made the error and not the cashier.

When everything rings up correctly I tell the cashier that the data input people must really be doing their job this week.



DBCooper said:


> The really amusing part is that he isn't complaining about his DVR, he's complaining about errors in the program schedule and last minute changes that aren't sent to his DVR. But the schedule is distributed by his own company, [Chicago] Tribune Media Services!


----------



## mmilton80

On the OC Summer mentioned Tivo...she's hot.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

Sunday NY Times crossword: Modern Subscription Service.


----------



## DianaMo

Is TiVo next on Cisco's push into homes?



> The question now is, who's next? Will Cisco take a hard look at troubled but well-known TiVo, the maker of digital video recorders? What about Nintendo, maker of video game consoles? Or what about Sling Media, a start-up with technology that lets people watch cable television on their laptops or mobile devices with a broadband connection?


http://news.com.com/Whos+on+Ciscos+shopping+list/2100-1036_3-6032452.html


----------



## JimSpence

Today's Shoe cartoon strip.


----------



## chedzo

monday night daily show, when jon stewart does his nightly leadin talk to stephen colbert at the end of the show, colbert said in reference to some great show he just saw (forget which one), "get thee to a tivo, jon!"


----------



## pops_porter

Another Tivo reference from Colbert Report on Thursdays episode during his closing short segment. Somethign like this:
"If you just watched the colbert report on your tivo and skipped the commercials you just stole from our advertisers. Go back and watch each commercial twice."


----------



## chedzo

on wednesday he dropped the tivo name too, i forget the context. so the last 3 colbert reports mentioned tivo.


----------



## windracer

Sunday's "Get Fuzzy"

http://www.comics.com//comics/getfuzzy/archive/getfuzzy-20060205.html


----------



## jlb

David Lee Roth mentioned TiVO this morning.....Don't remember the quote though.....


----------



## newsposter

jimmy kimmel superbowl night, i forget the context


----------



## DianaMo

windracer said:


> Sunday's "Get Fuzzy"
> 
> http://www.comics.com//comics/getfuzzy/archive/getfuzzy-20060205.html


I've got to stop letting the collie read the Sunday comics...

Thanks for sharing the link.

-----------------

TiVo measures success of Super Bowl ads
http://abclocal.go.com/wls/story?section=consumer&id=3881958


----------



## DianaMo

Can You TiVo to See Just the Ads?

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/02/07/business/media/07adco.html


----------



## newsposter

on medium he said he has a 'season pass' to the MRI clinic.


----------



## trainman

A TiVo box, complete with all its cables, made an appearance on Sunday night's "Charmed" in the hands of Alyssa Milano. Seems her character was in the process of moving out of the house and, although the TiVo may not have actually belonged to her, it _did_ have all her Season Passes on it.


----------



## newsposter

i saw that and was wondering if it wasn't paid placement?


----------



## TiVoPony

newsposter said:


> i saw that and was wondering if it wasn't paid placement?


Nope, we don't really do that. Typically they call us to ask if it's ok to use our product. There's a lot of TiVo love out there! 

Pony


----------



## newsposter

I keep hoping for directv to feel the love again  I hate change. It was just freaky how phoebe appeared to know all about tivo. I would think a witch had a magical tv or something and wouldn't need one.


----------



## megazone

On last night's _Boondocks_ there were two TiVo's. Gin Rummy and Wunchel (however that is spelled) had one, and Huey (presumably Granddad actually) had one too - you don't see the box, but you VERY clearly see the animated remotes. From the look of the remotes and the buttons, I think they had DVD units.


----------



## packerowner

http://www.ucomics.com/cathy/2006/02/14/


----------



## dr_mal

Letterman again last night, after Regis Philbin quotes an entire conversation Letterman and Charles Grodin had had about Regis:

"When did you become a human TiVo?"


----------



## Gregor

Bet this gets some hits this weekend:


----------



## SnakeEyes

Numerous TiVo mentions by Samuel Jackson during Leno tonight.


----------



## jsquid001

It was mentioned in the Dancing With The Stars Results Show. One of the contestants used it to review his dancing.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

I didn't see this mentioned....

In the movie _When A Stranger Calls_*, the girl is being driven to her baby-sitting job, and she says she won't be bored if they have a TiVo.

*The new version (obviously)


----------



## morgantown

In light of the free Starz preview (on DirecTV)

Scary Movie 3

Cute news girl to orphan kid "when you were born the doctor mistakenly cut off half your penis. Kid (eyes get big). News girl "But don't worry, that is on my list of things to fix after I get a few more important things taken care of...like getting a TiVo"


----------



## JimSpence

Today's Grand Avenue.
http://www.unitedmedia.com/comics/grandave/archive/grandave-20060219.html


----------



## JimSpence

Today's Ellen with Alyson Hannigan. Her DirecTV TiVo died and she called to get a replacement. They obviously sent an R15 because she described it as a big box with DVR on it and there is no TiVo guy. She's not happy about it.


----------



## DianaMo

*
Biggest Disappointment: Oh, No, It's TiVo!* 

By Rick Aristotle Munarriz (TMFBreakerRick)
February 24, 2006



> In the spirit of the Winter Olympics, The Motley Fool is pitting companies against one another. The writers outline why their company should win, and our very own panel of judges decides the winner after a period of deliberation. This time, we hand out the hardware for the "Biggest Disappointment" category.


http://www.fool.com/News/mft/2006/mft06022401.htm

(Note: Click on *Close this form* message to read article linked above.)


----------



## bidger

If you view the trailer for Disney's The Wild, look for the scene where the animals are in Time Square. You'll see an ABC logo to their left and if you look directly ahead in the next scene at the top of the biggest building you'll see a very familiar figure gyrating.

If you happen to have HDNet, there's a more clearly visible version on the "Nothing But Trailers" show currently airing.


----------



## megazone

Today's Boondocks: http://www.ucomics.com/boondocks/2006/02/25/


----------



## TivoGeezer

This is more of a "TiVo Con Reference" spotting. Does this ring a bell with anyone?


----------



## tazzftw

Not sure if this was a first or not, but during a recent Wheel of Fortune, there was a TiVo logo on one of the cash values on the wheel, which usually means a $1000 gift tag, although no one landed on it.


----------



## newsposter

3/2 on the office, dwight wanted to buy a tivo maybe


----------



## Fixer

I'm surprised this hasn't been mentioned already (I searched for it):

Tripping the Rift, episode - Chode's Near Death Experience (original air date: Oct 12, 2005)

The Devil and God are sitting in a bar in Purgatory, waiting for souls, when a "new soul alarm" goes off. The Devil turns on a view screen on which a rendering of Ellen Degeneres is seen. The Devil tells God that he's "TiVoing Ellen".

LOL 

...


----------



## TivoGeezer

Found on NPR: Why I'll TiVo the Oscars


----------



## newsposter

simon on american idol just said he'd rewind mandisa on his tivo


----------



## tbeckner

Boston Legal "Shock and Oww!" which aired this evening March 7, 2006, Denny Crane (William Shatner) about 55 minutes and 45 seconds into the program has a TiVo Peanut remote in his hand which he then uses to unpause a recorded program, which displays the standard TiVo playbar at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## jlb

Does anyone think TiVO pays the writers of shows to have TiVO put into the scripts?


----------



## Hunter Green

TiVoPony just commented on that recently. They don't have to. The shows come to them asking to be allowed to use the TiVo stuff.


----------



## bidger

I really doubt that Disney just gave placement to TiVo in the film I referenced, HG. That's something I'm sure TiVo had to pay for and I'm sure you'll be seeing the trailer on your TiVo(s) before the premiere in April as part of that compensation.


----------



## TiVoPony

bidger said:


> I really doubt that Disney just gave placement to TiVo in the film I referenced, HG. That's something I'm sure TiVo had to pay for and I'm sure you'll be seeing the trailer on your TiVo(s) before the premiere in April as part of that compensation.


Hunter Green is correct. People love TiVo, and we typically don't solicit (or pay) for any of the placements you see.

Pony


----------



## ZeoTiVo

TiVoPony said:


> Hunter Green is correct. People love TiVo, and we typically don't solicit (or pay) for any of the placements you see.
> 
> Pony


getting to be a lot more of those placements as well. I would think a lot of hollywood types would have multiple DVR setups sicne their business is all about what is on the TV. The smart ones would have TiVo DVRs 

makes sense they would start writing it in to the scripts


----------



## Fixer

ZeoTiVo said:


> getting to be a lot more of those placements as well.


Actually, I'm willing to bet that a good bit of them are using the term as a "genericized trademark". "TiVo" slips off of the tongue a whole hell of a lot easier than "DVR". If the producers knew that they were giving free advertising to an actual company, I'm sure the practice would stop. In fact, I saw an episode of _Live with Regis and Kelly_ where Gelman advises the two hosts to use the term "recorded" instead of "TiVoed".

...


----------



## Hunter Green

Real Life

Image is too big for the forum software to display it. Dumb software.


----------



## JimSpence

Too bad that Greg Dean doesn't understand that TiVos don't tape anything. 
But, I'm sure he did this strip for the unknowing masses.


----------



## Hunter Green

Aaaaauuugh, don't get me started on that again! Go beat up people who "write" with word processors and then come bug me.


----------



## ScottUrman

here talks about Tivoing the sunset.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

Fixer said:


> Actually, I'm willing to bet that a good bit of them are using the term as a "genericized trademark". "TiVo" slips off of the tongue a whole hell of a lot easier than "DVR". If the producers knew that they were giving free advertising to an actual company, I'm sure the practice would stop. In fact, I saw an episode of _Live with Regis and Kelly_ where Gelman advises the two hosts to use the term "recorded" instead of "TiVoed".
> 
> ...


actually I am willing to bet that a good many of them are using complimentary TiVo DVRs courtesy of TiVo. Good will from the studios and the ability for celebreties to talk about them make them the best marketing money spent.

And good for Gelman to kniow TiVo is not a verb.


----------



## ScottUrman

Today's Unfit also mentions Tivo:








Seems to be a rash of Tivo in comics lately...


----------



## hockeyinsd

I don't often post here, but the other week I was watching a hockey game and a goal was under review. The broadcast went to a camera that was on the video replay officials, and sure enough, right on the bottom of the video replay screens were the tivo scroll bars. I've also seen video footage of the NHL control room in Toronto, and it is outfitted with tivos!


----------



## DCIFRTHS

This week's _House_ had a scene where House, and his friend were watching TV, and _Season Pass_ was mentioned. A screen was shown that looked like a TiVo screen, but not one that I am used to. Maybe it was a Direct TV TiVo screen....


----------



## tbeckner

This week's NBC Law and Order, about 1:42 into the program lead-in to the segment titled "Thinking Makes It So", as a person exists a room he turns around and says to a fellow worker, "Ah, and you should look into that TiVo thing. It'll change your life.".

And funny, even the Closed Caption had TiVo spelled with a capital V.

Funny thing, that is just what I tell everyone I know, "It'll change your life.".


----------



## Sirshagg

DCIFRTHS said:


> This week's _House_ had a scene where House, and his friend were watching TV, and _Season Pass_ was mentioned. A screen was shown that looked like a TiVo screen, but not one that I am used to. Maybe it was a Direct TV TiVo screen....


It wasn't a Tivo screen - it looked more like some PC based software.


----------



## Sirshagg

Not sure what night it was (cuz I Tivo'd it) but this week Billy Crystal and Jay Leno were talking about Tivo on the Tonight Show.


----------



## Hunter Green

tbeckner said:


> And funny, even the Closed Caption had TiVo spelled with a capital V.


Wonder if that was done by our own trainman. I'm sure he'd cap the V.


----------



## trainman

Hunter Green said:


> Wonder if that was done by our own trainman. I'm sure he'd cap the V.


I've been out of the captioning game for about 10 months now, and even if I still were a captioner, I probably wouldn't be working on "Law & Order."

But you're right that I definitely would capitalize the "V."


----------



## ScottUrman




----------



## tazzftw

On the FSN Midwest Sports Report, Eckstein, a Florida alum, commented on not watching the championship game.

He said that he could only bring up one TiVo, and that the game "conflicted" with other shows, including Deal or No Deal, The Appretence, and "wrestling" (Monday Night Raw). He ending up recording wrestling, as it had a higher priority.

When this Dual Tuner comes out, we need to give Eckstein one.


----------



## annenoe

On the episode with Tony Zinni: they're doing a series on "race in America" and one on the section w/ Rob Corddry, he plays a racist who feels he is being discrimated against. (This is a comedy in case you've never heard of it) 

At the end of his piece, he shows a scrolling list of groups he hates. It starts off slow so you can read it, and the list is fairly obvious, then it speeds up so fast you can't read it. 

Of course, we slowed it down to read each entry (which are very funny unless you are easily offended). It scrolls thru a bunch of people he hates, then one of the entries is "Tivo List Pauser". We just about fell out of our seats when we saw it. There we were, pausing the list with Tivo.

A bit later, the entry "Seriously, stop pausing this" goes by, followed by "What do think this is, Lost?" Followed by the Lost number set. We were howling...

If you're a Lost fan (as I am), you know that Tivo is a Lost Fan's best friend. We are forever pausing the play to try to get a closer look at the clues.

Enjoy,
anne


----------



## dtreese

The other night on Love Line, Dr. Drew said he and his family "live by TiVo now."

On this week's South Park, Kyle recorded a controversial episode of Family Guy on TiVo. Had the sound effects & everything. It also reminded me of the South Park where Cartman filled his TiVo with history channel recordings & dumped it in a kiddie pool with himself in an attempt to initiate a flashback to 1776.


----------



## AntiPC

annenoe said:


> It scrolls thru a bunch of people he hates, then one of the entries is "Tivo List Pauser". We just about fell out of our seats when we saw it. There we were, pausing the list with Tivo.


They got me too on this one. Go to http://listpauser.com/ for a special message from Rob.


----------



## cwerdna

From Nissan CEO Carlos Ghosn at http://www.detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060412/UPDATE/604120432/1148/AUTO01

"Bland cookie-cutter designs undermine value as does price-dominated advertising," Ghosn said. "Permanent sales put us in the same category as mattresses and three-day suits.

It doesnt have to be this way. Customers love their Blackberries, TiVos and big screen TVs. We must ignite the passion of buyers not just with cars with 500 horsepower and 1G skid pad capability.


----------



## Joeg180

Last night during CSI, the grandfather complains to a Detective that he is interrupting his story: "I don't have one of those TiVo things"


----------



## ashu

Are we even bothering to track/mention TiVo mentions on talk shows by celebrities any more? It's almost a requirement for Leno & Letterman guests now, apparently


----------



## ZeoTiVo

Faith and Hope - just watched it - not sure when it was on  

he was watching TV and being interrupted by wife so he hits his remote and it does almost but not quite TiVo sounds. Remote is not a TiVo remote, though it could be a universal. No look at his TV screen.


----------



## Alpinemaps

I just watched the 4/3 episode of Everwood. As Dr. Abbott and his daughter walk into their living room, he holds up a remote (non-peanut shaped), and you hear the signature TiVo sounds. Dr. Abbott mentions 'oh, isn't this TiVo great?' before mentioning the WB's 'Beauty and the Geek' show. (Both shows air on the WB)

While it was great to hear mention of TiVo, this is the second week in a row where there was some sort of product pitch by the characters, during the episode. The episode before, a character got a new car (which they mentioned by name), and then this week's mention of TiVo *and* a WB show during the same scene...


----------



## tazzftw

Saw it on Wheel of Fortune again. Once again, no one got it.


----------



## Test

ZeoTiVo said:


> Faith and Hope - just watched it - not sure when it was on
> 
> he was watching TV and being interrupted by wife so he hits his remote and it does almost but not quite TiVo sounds. Remote is not a TiVo remote, though it could be a universal. No look at his TV screen.


haha cool i saw one where the father was watching tv and it was making the tivo sounds like he was looking for a recording....then asked kelly ripa why she recorded her show instead of his...


----------



## TechDreamer

Saw a Humax DVD Recorder on the Sopranos on Sun the 16th.


----------



## mrjam2jab

The Disney movie just out....The Wild....animals are walking thru Times Square and the Tivo character is doing his thing on one of the electric signs. I think its an actual sign.


----------



## Havana Brown

Come on people, this one was easy. Katharine on American Idol talking about her wardrobe malfunction and people using their Tivos.


----------



## Hairking

ESPN Kentucky Derby gate selection show. Mentioned that some event was a Tivo event because it was occurring at 5:30 AM


----------



## ashu

Havana Brown said:


> Come on people, this one was easy. Katharine on American Idol talking about her wardrobe malfunction and people using their Tivos.


[OT]
There was a wardrobe malfunction on AI? Maybe I *will* have to reconsider my (very low) opinion of that show, after all


----------



## jlb

ashu said:


> [OT]
> There was a wardrobe malfunction on AI? Maybe I *will* have to reconsider my (very low) opinion of that show, after all


Popped a button on her dress, allowing America to see her white panties.......er.....so I hear.....


----------



## trainman

Yeah, your "TV digital recorder." Sure, Jughead.

(Yes, I'm just as shocked as you are that the "Archie" comic strip is still in existence.)


----------



## ZeoTiVo

trainman said:


> Yeah, your "TV digital recorder." Sure, Jughead.
> 
> (Yes, I'm just as shocked as you are that the "Archie" comic strip is still in existence.)


I would have thought reggie would be the one with a TDR


----------



## terryfoster

I was watching The Soup on E! when the "Delete Recording" prompt came up. I forget what they were talking about at the time though.


----------



## bidger

It was the girl from "American Idol", the country girl who got booted last week, Terry.


----------



## zoma4

jlb said:


> Popped a button on her dress, allowing America to see her white panties.......er.....so I hear.....


They were yellow.


----------



## Havana Brown

zoma4 said:


> They were yellow.


eeeewwwww!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greg_burns

Robin Williams made a joke about his "hard working Tivo" in RV.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

in a law and order SVU episode
they were interviewing an old guy in an tenement whee a murder had happened.
The old guy was just a peripheral witness but clearly had a life outside the law and did not want to talk.

so he says -
"can you finish this? My shows are on and I don't have me no TiVo"


----------



## Einselen

On House this week one of the characters asked House if he TiVos The L Word.


----------



## Test

on G4 (tech tv) E3 coverage...

the co-host was cutting to commercial and told viewers to stick around and if your watching your TIVO, please dont FF someone paid a lot of money for these...OR something like that


----------



## erikbrowne

Interview with Jane Kaczmarek of "Malcolm In the Middle" on TVGuide.com (http://www.tvguide.com/News/Insider/default.htm?rmDate=05122006):



> Kaczmarek herself has been embracing the peace and quiet at home  although things could get a bit heated Sunday night as both her and her husband's (The West Wing star Bradley Whitford) series air their final episodes. "We have one television in our house, so we have the dilemma of which do you watch, and which do you TiVo," she says. "We've been leaning towards, of course, watching Malcolm and TiVoing The West Wing"  although the actress says she is torn about not having both shows digitally archived for posterity and repeat viewings. Advised that TiVo does make a unit that records two shows at once, she remarks, incredulously and intrigued, "You're kidding?! Maybe I can get one before the 14th!"


----------



## newsposter

i think it's funny that people that apparently make a decent living only have 1 tv and the capability to only record one thing. And that they can't even get a dvd of their own show


----------



## Joeg180

Not really a spotting, but, during Thursday's Early Show the winners of the Amazing Race state that they knew they had won because the TiVo'd the last episode and saw that they had won.


----------



## JimSpence

Spoiler



Modified


----------



## newsposter

c'mon tivo is easy to operate!!!


----------



## terryfoster

TiVo was featured in the "Bango Was His Name-O" episode of Family guy. Not such an accurate portrayal of TiVo, but really funny none the less.


----------



## laneerg

Spotted in a Cathy (May 22, 2006 ) cartoon.  * I tried copying the cartoon, but it didn't work.


----------



## terryfoster

^^^^^


----------



## tbeckner

Einselen said:


> On House this week one of the characters asked House if he TiVos The L Word.


Actually it was Dr Wilson who asked Dr House in the 5/9/2006 "Forever" episode as they where leaving the hospital, "You *TiVo* The L Word?", at about 56 minutes and 33 seconds into the recording.

Although, I have to say that the "Now Playing" screen of Dr House's DVR looks nothing like a TiVo, because it was shown on a previous episode, and the "Now Showing" was full of SpongeBob, The OC, and the New Yankee Workshop.


----------



## Einselen

tbeckner said:


> Actually it was Dr Wilson who asked Dr House in the 5/9/2006 "Forever" episode as they where leaving the hospital, "You *TiVo* The L Word?", at about 56 minutes and 33 seconds into the recording.
> 
> Although, I have to say that the "Now Playing" screen of Dr House's DVR looks nothing like a TiVo, because it was shown on a previous episode, and the "Now Showing" was full of SpongeBob, The OC, and the New Yankee Workshop.


Wow way to get it down to the exact timing. I have noticed as I now have time to watch House, on my schedule, that Tivo is mentioned a good amount in the show.

I see Tivo alot like I see Coke being used. When someone wants a soda usually they use the word Coke even if Pepsi is what is only offered (good example is resturants) same with Tivo, Tivo is the general words for most DVR even if it isnt a Tivo.


----------



## Stylin

Oprah show with 2 members of "Grey's Anatomy" cast. Towards end of interview, they were discussing the show moving to a new night and the male Dr. said "not everyone can afford to have a tivo" (so now they won't miss the show)...


----------



## cwerdna

Tivo got several minutes on Cramer's Mad Money last night. I better not say anymore since stock talk is prohibited here.


----------



## dmdeane

I have autorecord Wishlists for anything with TiVo in the title or subject. Recorded an episode of Greater Boston last week (PBS, Channel 2) which had a segment (maybe 10-20 minutes; I wasn't counting) about TiVo and its impact on the advertising industry; pretty standard stuff for anyone who is familiar with the topic, nothing new (basically a discussion with some local people in the TV advertising business), but still interesting. I don't know how often they repeat old episodes but if you are in the Boston area you could probably catch a repeat using a Wishlist for "TiVo" or a Season Pass for Greater Boston.


----------



## megazone

Huh, I had a Keyword wishlist for 'TiVo' and it didn't pick that up for me. It has picked up other things though. Huh.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Letterman had TiVo in one of the Top Ten items last night. I can;t recall what the Top Ten list was about though


----------



## dr_mal

Top Ten Questions To Ask Yourself Before Having Sex With A Robot

8. "Would the robot be up for a threesome with the TiVo?"


----------



## jlb

mentioned on Opie and Anthony this morning....can't remember the context though.......


----------



## mallpig

Ouch... guy from CIO magazine today on NECN referred to "pulling a TiVo" - as in people thinking something's cool, but not using it. Let's hope that doesn't make it into popular speech.


----------



## dmdeane

megazone said:


> Huh, I had a Keyword wishlist for 'TiVo' and it didn't pick that up for me. It has picked up other things though. Huh.


I had two TiVos with the keyword TiVo wishlist on autorecord; one recorded it, the other did not. The wishlists were pretty low on my Season Pass Manager, too.


----------



## ashu

mallpig said:


> Ouch... guy from CIO magazine today on NECN referred to "pulling a TiVo" - as in people thinking something's cool, but not using it. Let's hope that doesn't make it into popular speech.


Ironic.
Isn't 'pulling a CIO mag' equivalent to being uncool AND unused?


----------



## JimSpence

'nough said!


----------



## lessd

TiVo is mentioned in the new movie *Click*


----------



## pdhenry

lessd said:


> TiVo is mentioned in the new movie *Click*


Well, I should hope so. I suspect that the concept was developed by a TiVo owner.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

pdhenry said:


> Well, I should hope so. I suspect that the concept was developed by a TiVo owner.


Actually I think it's just a modern movie (that stars a horrible comic) about an old story. The old one took place with a watch that stopped time.


----------



## Hunter Green

_The Girl, The Gold Watch, and Everything_, you mean?


----------



## dr_mal

Simpsons Comics #119: mob guy is burying a dead body while watching a TV hooked up to a very long extension cord. Tells the mob boss "If we had TiVo, we could watch this show later"


----------



## jlb

This is an overall SMEEK, but not really for me.......

Just started watching the reruns of Boston Legal. Hadn't watched since the days of "The Practice" way back when.

Watched an ep last night and saw that Denny Crane has a TiVo.

Cool!


----------



## dmdeane

DCIFRTHS said:


> Actually I think it's just a modern movie (that stars a horrible comic) about an old story. The old one took place with a watch that stopped time.


Right, but a TiVo remote lets you speed up time or slow it down (or, to use the full analogy, to reverse time as well) whereas the watch just stopped time and didn't do anything else.

Of course you don't need to be a TiVo owner to think of this; VCR remotes have been doing something similar for decades. The TiVo remote does tend to be the cream of the crop in this department, though.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Hunter Green said:


> _The Girl, The Gold Watch, and Everything_, you mean?


I'm not 100% sure. The Girl, The Gold Watch, and Everything was a TV show, wasn't it? I think the idea was also a Twilight Zone (the original) too.


----------



## alansplace

Hunter Green said:


> _The Girl, The Gold Watch, and Everything_, you mean?





DCIFRTHS said:


> I'm not 100% sure. The Girl, The Gold Watch, and Everything was a TV show, wasn't it? I think the idea was also a Twilight Zone (the original) too.


it was a fantasy novel by John D. MacDonald that was made into a 2-hour tv movie in 1980 but was aired in many markerts as a short series of five half-hour programs.
--
Alan


----------



## Hunter Green

Stories about stopping time go back way before the Twilight Zone; I was just wondering if that's the one DCIFRTHS had in mind.


----------



## tbeckner

On TNT Monday 7/3/2006, on the series "Saved" in the episode "Fog", about 44:57 into the program "Bill, the homeless man" asks *"They got, uh, TiVo?"* in response to an offer of a night in a real bed with Cable TV in an apartment.


----------



## DianaMo

Has anyone here checked out the Wiki page for Tivo?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tivo

-------

Also see...

http://dmoz.org/Bookmarks/D/dianamo/Tivo/


----------



## megazone

DianaMo said:


> Has anyone here checked out the Wiki page for Tivo?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tivo


If you check out the update history for the page, you'll see that I have. ;-)


----------



## Havana Brown

On last week's So You Think You Can Dance Nigel Lithgow was talking about the dances of the previous week. He said the techinique was awful and if anyone had Tivo'd it they could see it.


----------



## Frankenstien

TiVo appears in the slideshow with mention of the S3.

http://www.cnn.com/SPECIALS/2006/di...ve/gallery.horizon.tech/frameset.exclude.html


----------



## pdhenry

I've seen some ads for the Comedy Central Roast of William Shatner where TiVo is mentioned.

Comedian whose name escapes me says something to the effect "I tried to TiVo TJ Hooker and it suggested that I (expleitive) myself."


----------



## weymo

Glenn Beck made mention of TiVo in his tirade today on CNNh when referring to Patsy Ramsey sending messages from beyond the grave to investigators who needed reminding that the killer is still on the loose.


----------



## jlb

[parent_taking_Daughter_to_movies]

So my wife and I took our daughter to see the new Hilary & Halie Duff movie, Material Girls, this weekend (it was good.....er.....according to my daughter).

Anyways, there's a scene where Hilary's character is at a desk, on a laptop, with the TV on the background. I turn to my wife and say "that's a TiVo Peanut Remote". Then Hilary picks it up and starts scrolling through some (apparently) mocked up TiVo screens. Apparently, her dead father recorded a bunch of stuff and the girls just can't part (delete) with the programs.

Now the best part, is the following scene, spoilered just in case......



Spoiler



The girls accidentally start a fire in their mansion. And they start to run for their lives when Hilary yells "Daddy's TiVo". She runs back into the room where they started the fire so she could "go save Daddy's TiVo".



So, I guess that scene is what really made the movie for me! LOL!

[/parent_taking_Daughter_to_movies]


----------



## classicX

jlb said:


> [parent_taking_Daughter_to_movies]
> 
> ...Material Girls...
> 
> [/parent_taking_Daughter_to_movies]


The disclaimer saved you.


----------



## TivoGeezer




----------



## Popasmurf

Darn! You beat me to it! 



TivoGeezer said:


>


----------



## TivoGeezer




----------



## Havana Brown

On yesterday's Ellen Show she said that her show was changed to a different time period in NY. She said that people should quit their jobs . . . . or tivo it.

I may be smeeking here, but in an old Monk show (I still have about 20 to catch up on) the Captain's wife had temporarily kicked him out and he was staying with Monk. He of course was going crazy and his Lt. said "you can always stay with me, I have a spare bedroom . . . and tivo."


----------



## tally

Just saw a commercial for the premier of the new series Standoff where the lead character (played by Ron Livingston) says "We're pretty sure Ali intends to blow the place up on live tv, better TiVo value."


----------



## newsposter

in an interview with Ms Davis (CiC president), she states she tivos 24 so she can talk to keifers dad about it


----------



## tally

Rosie O'Donnell on "The View" just said that TiVo was the greatest invention of the last 10 years and then gave an 80hr dual tuner unit to everyone in the audience.


----------



## DianaMo

From today's Chicago Tribune...

*Dual-tuner TiVo focuses on high-definition programs*

By Eric Gwinn
Published September 12, 2006



> TiVo on Tuesday unveiled its first HD-compatible product, a dual-tuner recorder that captures 32 hours of high-definition programming or up to 300 hours of standard-definition programming.


http://www.chicagotribune.com/entertainment/tv/chi-0609120202sep12,1,3812523.column

http://www.chicagotribune.com/enter...202sep12,1,3812523.column?coll=chi-ent_tv-hed


----------



## Dmon4u

PC Magazine S3

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1895,2014569,00.asp

Editor Rating - Very Good

The Complete Review: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1895,2014608,00.asp

A Video Review by Robert Heron: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1895,2014570,00.asp


----------



## newsposter

big brother finale...boogie said he'd go home and watch the tivo of.........I forget what


----------



## annenoe

Daily Show - the one w/ Gary Hart, original air date 9/12 (BTW, one of the funniest Daily Shows I've seen in a while).

Talking about getting ready to watch CSI and CBS and then he sees this: (and he cuts to a screen shot of ABC Special Report). Then acknowledging that yes, it was a screen shot from ABC but it was the only thing they recorded on tivo.


----------



## DianaMo

TECH Q&A column...



> Q: I can usually record everything from my TiVO onto DVD, but the recorder refuses to allow me to record anything from HBO! Are they encoding their broadcast?


Read the answer here. (scroll down a bit to find it.)

http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/business/technology/15608244.htm


----------



## ScottUrman




----------



## trainman

Here in Los Angeles, NBC affiliate KNBC has a local show called "Your L.A."

Their 5-second station ID promo for it has the following voiceover: "'Your L.A.,' weekdays at noon on NBC 4. Set your TiVo."


----------



## pdhenry

NPR's Car Talk - During the weekly puzzler, Click & Clack (the Tappet brothers, aka Tom & Ray Magliozzi) usually openly solicit bribes from the respondents. This week their request was for a Series 3 (thoroughly and well described by them).


----------



## DianaMo

*TiVo tyranny is the latest in self-loathing
*

By Meghan Daum
Los Angeles Times
Published October 5, 2006



> With the fall TV season under way, televisions with digital recorders are probably sagging under the weight of even more must-see programs that undoubtedly will be recorded but never watched.


http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/opinion/chi-0610050029oct05,1,3935424.story


----------



## windracer

In the latest episode of Robot Chicken ("Sausage Fest") during an X-Men sketch, Professor X is asking the X-Men: "Oh, is it okay if I delete 'Real World: Road Rules Challenge' off the TiVo because it's been a ..."


----------



## Havana Brown

I forgot to look for this post last week, when during several shows there was a tivo spotting. The only one I can remember right now is Ghost Whisperer, where Melinda ask someone if they have a date, and she answered, no just me and my Tivo.


----------



## bpurcell

In a senate debate on Meet the Press between, I think, Iowa Senate candidates, the Republican candidate was asked about his vote on the Iraq war. He said (paraphrased), "You can't just Tivo your vote and press rewind".


----------



## newsposter

10/20 law and order: Thank God for Tivo when a woman showed them the guy that was just killed


----------



## ashu

A new Target ad features two cool devices they stock ... a Logitech notebook screen mountable webcam, and a TiVo (with a mini KidZone spiel).

Very slick ad. Was on during Heroes last night, and I saw it because I don't have a smooth-skipping S3 yet (Adelphia HD DVR)  Ironic, eh?


----------



## dmdeane

New episode of Aqua Teen Hunger Force. They don't have a TiVo so Meatwad uses his memory and a pair of sockpuppets to replay the TV. 


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4514322#post4514322
> 
> Aqua Teen Hunger Force - 10/22 "Dickesode"
> 
> Quit dicking around and share your thoughts with the newest episode. If you missed it you can watch it for free at adultswimfix.com
> 
> Meatwad:"We ain't got TiVo."


----------



## Havana Brown

This week's CSI Miami. Callie is in the lab and she's trying to figure out something technical. She turns to another CSI and says, hey, it took me a week to hook up my Tivo.


----------



## etz

Gilmore Girls on 10/24/06. Lorelei is trying to play a song using the various blips and bongs that come from the TiVo using the peanut remote.


----------



## TomJHansen

There are two or three scenes where customers are holding Tivo's in the checkout line - and one scene where they need help in the electronic department and you can see a Tivo setup on the shelf.


----------



## windracer

On Monday's "Don and Mike Show," Don was talking about how he uses TiVo WishLists to find pr0n on DirecTV.


----------



## DianaMo

TiVo to Offer Online Services
http://www.realtechnews.com/posts/3694


----------



## DianaMo

*Preaching Past TiVo*
Do you tell the whole truth to people who want only certain parts?



> Heard the latest disorder? Something called TiVo Tyranny. It's the burden of having recorded too many TV shows and now finding there's no way you're going to be able to watch them all. Though TiVo® is supposed to be a convenience that frees us up, it has produced its own overstuffed feeling. When people gorge on entertainment, can they attune themselves to sermons containing words of life?


Read entire article at:

http://www.christianitytoday.com/le/2006/003/12.57.html


----------



## Einselen

This thread has not been updated for awhile.

However on last night's CSI (Thur) I think the title was Happenstance there was a Tivo remote on the bed side table of Jill's room. No reference to Tivo, but still had the remote as a prop.


----------



## annenoe

Today on Oprah (I don't normally watch but happened to catch cast of Grey's Anatomy, which I like). The Meredith character was trying to distract her real-life boyfriend from watching the show last night b/c of a steamy hot tub scene w/ Dr. Shepard. He mentioned they were missing the show but said it was OK because it was being "tivo'd".


----------



## TivoGeezer




----------



## trainman

trainman said:


> Here in Los Angeles, NBC affiliate KNBC has a local show called "Your L.A."
> 
> Their 5-second station ID promo for it has the following voiceover: "'Your L.A.,' weekdays at noon on NBC 4. Set your TiVo."


Apparently, not enough people were heeding the announcer's advice, so they upgraded the promo:










I've also noticed that they're now using the TiVoMatic -- uh, I mean iPreview icon technology during their local news promos.


----------



## newsposter

last night madtv had a "tvio" now playing list of the prez and tom cruise...they even changed the bong sound...maybe trying to avoid copyright stuff?


----------



## DianaMo

*TiVo taking on Nielsen with new ratings statistics*



> TiVo is now launching a service called StopWatch which offers data on the programming and viewing habits of TiVo customers, including that all important time shifted data. The time shifted data is what advertisers and TV networks are really concerned with at the moment.


http://www.pvrwire.com/2007/01/31/tivo-taking-on-nielsen-with-new-ratings-statistics/


----------



## etz

The janitor guy on Scrubs was reviewing his list of things to do on his PDA or phone. One item was to TiVo 'Crossing Over w/John Edwards'.


----------



## windracer

In tonight's "How I Met Your Mother" before heading out to a funeral on Superbowl Sunday, the gang prays to their TiVo while holding a peanut remote.

My wife is using the TiVo right now, so I'll try and post the prayer later. 

_edit:_ and here it is:

"Quiet Prayer to the TiVo Gods"

Almighty TiVo
We thank you for all the gifts you have given us:
The power to freeze live TV to go take a leak is nothing short of god-like
And let's not forget fast-forwarding through commercials.

It seems greedy to ask anything more from you,
O magic box
But if you malfunction and miss the Super Bowl
We will destroy you in the alley with baseball bats

Amen


----------



## Mikala

The OC. While Summer Roberts is watching the news she pauses it and you hear the Tivo sound, she continues the show and Tivo sound again. The only bummber...when they show the screen on pause, no Tivo green bar. The sound threw me off...thought my Tivo was malfunctioning!


----------



## ashu

(in response to windracer)
Ha ha - darned unspoilerized ... spoil!

And in other 'news', I hosted my first ever Superbowl party for my colleagues. The S3 was a HIT!


Whaaat? I thought that was news-worthy!


----------



## 1283

windracer said:


> In tonight's "How I Met Your Mother" before heading out to a funeral on Superbowl Sunday, the gang prays to their TiVo while holding a peanut remote.


I came here to see if someone has posted this yet.


----------



## windracer

ashu said:


> (in response to windracer)
> Ha ha - darned unspoilerized ... spoil!


Sorry, it didn't occur to me to spoilerize that!


----------



## newsposter

on madtv they did a skit and they guy said i'm going tivo..meaning in slo mo


----------



## vikingchris

This was particularly funny since our Tivo's are named Minor God 1, Minor God 2 and Minor God 3.



windracer said:


> In tonight's "How I Met Your Mother" before heading out to a funeral on Superbowl Sunday, the gang prays to their TiVo while holding a peanut remote.
> 
> My wife is using the TiVo right now, so I'll try and post the prayer later.
> 
> _edit:_ and here it is:
> 
> "Quiet Prayer to the TiVo Gods"
> 
> Almighty TiVo
> We thank you for all the gifts you have given us:
> The power to freeze live TV to go take a leak is nothing short of god-like
> And let's not forget fast-forwarding through commercials.
> 
> It seems greedy to ask anything more from you,
> O magic box
> But if you malfunction and miss the Super Bowl
> We will destroy you in the alley with baseball bats
> 
> Amen


----------



## HomeThtrLA

An episode of Family Guy had them at the Quahog Circuit Shack where a salesman pointed out the TiVo, then used the TiVo remote to fast forward the sales pitch and get them to the register in about ten clicks. Very TiVoid.


----------



## leon999

During a timeout at the Super Bowl, Phil Simms said he was pretty p.o.'d to discover that his shiny new Series 3 didn't come with some of the fundamental features of a Series 2, such as a deleted folder, and that he was getting tired of hearing from Tivo folks that 8.1 was just "weeks away." 

Oh. Sorry. I guess I just dreamed that. 

Never mind.


----------



## Cruzin Chris

Patton Oswalt did a stand-up bit about his TiVo thinking he was gay, by recording mens figure skating. He also worked that bit into his characters role on King Of Queens.


----------



## jmmeij

on Jeopardy teen tournament one of the questions was about TiVo


----------



## ddelora

Pottery Barn catalogs usually have a Tivo in the Media cabinets they show....


----------



## Jazhuis

A suspiciously-familiar looking device appears in the latest Order of the Stick comic:
http://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0415.html

(...attached to the main villians' widescreen crystal ball. Okay, very geek humor, but hey...)


----------



## bpurcell

On the new Sam and Max adventure games, Episode 3, Sam has a death scene where he says, roughly, "...Please remember to TiVo Dukes of Hazard for me...".


----------



## newsposter

what about brian...dont touch my tivo! for the one guy that moved in


----------



## trainman

Note the name of the new character in "Dick Tracy"...


----------



## ZeoTiVo

Old Christine's TiVo is broken  

In "New Adventures of old Christine" in walks her ex and reminds her to vote (in actual election.) She says "you can not vote yet as she is watching American Idol and they are not done singing yet. you [email protected]"

ex says - "no I mean in real election, you [email protected]"

she says she can't "cause she is watching Idol".
He says "TiVo it"

she says "I can't the TiVo is broken. we are watching this live like animals"


----------



## newsposter

i think supernatural had tivo in last week....


----------



## TivoGeezer




----------



## dcahoe

Last week on Ellen she gave everyone in the studio audience a free TiVo. They showed a stack of TiVo boxes on a pallet. I couldn't tell exactly what model they were, but they were definitely Series 2 (yellow boxes) and not Series 3. Probably the new dual tuner model, but perhaps just older single tuner 540 models.


----------



## DianaMo

*TiVo to expand Internet search capabilities*

BY DAVID LIEBERMAN GANNETT NEWS SERVICE


> The DVR pioneer's system, called Universal Swivel Search, will let its subscribers who like a TV show or movie search for other programs they might like based on elements in common, including the title, actors and subject matter -- as well as suggestions from other fans.
> 
> "It's like having all the answers to a television trivia game right in front of you," CEO Tom Rogers says.


http://www.floridatoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070518/BUSINESS/705180340/1003

Article also mentions Comcast & Cox cable's plans to add Tivo software as a premium upgrade on their DVRs.


----------



## morac

In the trailer for Bee Movie the character mentions TiVo "freezing live TV" is "insane". He then mentions that bees have "HiVo". It's at the end of the trailer.


----------



## windracer

At the tail end of the latest "Ask a Ninja" podcast (episode #45), the Ninja says:

"Yo momma's so dumb it takes her an hour to watch 60 minutes ... because she doesn't TiVo it and skip the commercials."


----------



## MickeS

ZeoTiVo said:


> Old Christine's TiVo is broken
> 
> In "New Adventures of old Christine" in walks her ex and reminds her to vote (in actual election.) She says "you can not vote yet as she is watching American Idol and they are not done singing yet. you [email protected]"
> 
> ex says - "no I mean in real election, you [email protected]"
> 
> she says she can't "cause she is watching Idol".
> He says "TiVo it"
> 
> she says "I can't the TiVo is broken. we are watching this live like animals"


I watched that episode again recently, and that's the best TiVo mention I've seen.


----------



## jlb

In the August issue of CFO magazine there is an article on NASCAR.

http://www.cfo.com/article.cfm/9565003/c_9572331

The following is the section which mentions TiVo:



> *Tivo-Proof  *
> The number of corporations willing to pay big money to sponsor stock-car racing teams appears to be dwindling, thanks in part to troubled business sectors. In March, for example, besieged mortgage lender Ameriquest withdrew its sponsorship of Roush Fenway's No. 16 car, driven by Greg Biffle, two years before the contract was up.
> 
> While the powerful Roush Fenway team will no doubt find a sponsor for Biffle's ride, corporate boosters appear to be holding the line on their investments. This is understandable. Primary sponsorships are getting pricey, now between $15 million and $20 million. Even lower-profile sponsors, so-called major associates, pay anywhere from $2 million to $4 million to put a decal on the rear deck lid of a stock car.
> 
> Until recently, backing a Nascar team was one of the best buys in marketing. A corporate logo emblazoned on the hood and trunk of a race car is perfect product placement  *"Tivo-proof"* is how one racing executive puts it. In fact, sports-marketing specialist Joyce Julius & Associates reckons all sponsors involved in Nascar's top series, the Nextel Cup, received $5.2 billion in TV exposure last year. That's up 353 percent from 1997.
> 
> But with Nascar's television numbers dipping  down 12 percent from 2005  sponsors are getting less mileage out of their investments. (TV ratings for other pro sports are falling, too.) Not surprisingly, sponsors are becoming more selective. "There's a lot of competition for sponsors right now," says Larry DeGaris, president of sports-marketing firm Sponsorship Research & Strategy. "Teams are going to be selling against each other."
> 
> That will be hard on smaller racing outfits, particularly one-car teams. Once the dominant force in the sport, these small shops are finding it increasingly difficult to attract corporate funding. Of the nearly 50 drivers currently on the Nextel Cup series drivers list, only 7 are employed by single-car operators.


----------



## windracer

In the new "Finding Nemo: The Musical" show at Disney's Animal Kingdom park, one of the names Dori (the forgetful blue tang) calls Nemo is "TiVo."


----------



## Jeshimon

BuggyBoyVT said:


> Personally, I feel that it is ridiculous for them to remove the towers from TV shows.
> Yes, there was a huge tragedy with the towers, but that is no reason to erase it from history.
> 
> Edit: Whoa, I didn't even finish reading your post, but I said almost the same thing you did. lol *Freaky!!!*


Gotta love revisionist history...


----------



## Jeshimon

Einselen said:


> This thread has not been updated for awhile.
> 
> However on last night's CSI (Thur) I think the title was Happenstance there was a Tivo remote on the bed side table of Jill's room. No reference to Tivo, but still had the remote as a prop.


Are you sure it wasn't a marital aid?


----------



## Jeshimon

In the eighth season of Charmed I believe the name of the episode is 'Repo Manor', Phoebe is packing to move out and something like, 'I think this is my TiVo, it has all my season passes on it', indicating they have more than one.


----------



## barbeedoll

Polcamilla said:


> I loved the way they did this--for anyone watching the background of the show, it made it look like Monica and Chandler got a TiVo, then Chandler told Joey about it, so *he* got a TiVo and since Rachel was living with him at the time, she got to benefit from it and told her father about it.


 I think I remember a Friends episode where Ross was watching figure skating, so the Tivo decided he was gay and kept using the Suggestions to record all sorts of gay programming. Pretty funny.

Barbeedoll


----------



## mr.unnatural

The husband and wife trying to conceive on HBO's "Tell Me You Love Me" were watching Tivo right before the wife decided to give him a hand job in front of the camera.  Now _that_ was a Tivo moment.


----------



## tampa5000

vertical blue lines on screen when on Live TV


----------



## appleye1

In the 9/11 episode of Damages, Glenn Close's character is trying to set up a recording of Greta Van Susteren on her Tivo, but is having a terrible time doing it. It's just too complicated for her poor little lawyer mind. She's frustrated, she keeps punching buttons, you hear all kinds of bleeping and blooping, she ends up deleting her husband's favorite show. Finally her husband takes the remote from her and sets up the recording in about 3 button presses.

I can't decide if that was a favorable Tivo sighting or not.


----------



## JacksTiVo

The Sept. 23 HBO episode (repeated all week) of "Tell Me You Love Me" (HBO website: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=r...jROQa7vZ_Qyb6r9aA&sig2=PcodxsjlEtMWs-VIem6qYw)
had two TiVo spottings. The wife of one couple was having a heated discussion and she was using the TiVo peanut remote at the same time. You hear the beeps in the background.

The best one is another couple who were celebrating their wedding anniversary and the wife gives the husband a new TiVo wrapped in gift wrapping. He unwraps it and is overwhelmed with joy. After she returns from her shower, he is sitting on the bed and is holding the TiVo unit with the guide book in his hands while he excitedly starts explaining to her one of the functions. In fact, he is more interested in the new TiVo then her and she leaves the bedroom in disgust. Wow, TiVo is better than sex, what a great new advertising strategy.


----------



## renkablue

*Entertainment Tonight* - Hillary Clinton was asked what TV program she liked and she responded that she *Tivo*'s Grey's Anatomy all the time


----------



## richsadams

appleye1 said:


> In the 9/11 episode of Damages, Glenn Close's character is trying to set up a recording of Greta Van Susteren on her Tivo, but is having a terrible time doing it. It's just too complicated for her poor little lawyer mind. She's frustrated, she keeps punching buttons, you hear all kinds of bleeping and blooping, she ends up deleting her husband's favorite show. Finally her husband takes the remote from her and sets up the recording in about 3 button presses.
> 
> I can't decide if that was a favorable Tivo sighting or not.


Ageed...may not be a "favorite" as it made TiVo look like it was hard to use...for uber smart women at least.  Also noticed that the SFX (bleeps and boops) weren't actually all TiVo SFX.


----------



## kmill14

Best Buy has a new TV commercial out where a couple lists a number of items regarding their home entertainment needs. One of those items listed off (in rapid succession) was Tivo. Its easy to miss, but Tivo is definitely mentioned when you listen for it.


----------



## richsadams

JacksTiVo said:


> <snip> The best one is another couple who were celebrating their wedding anniversary and the wife gives the husband a new TiVo wrapped in gift wrapping. He unwraps it and is overwhelmed with joy. After she returns from her shower, he is sitting on the bed and is holding the TiVo unit with the guide book in his hands while he excitedly starts explaining to her one of the functions. In fact, he is more interested in the new TiVo than her and she leaves the bedroom in disgust. Wow, TiVo is better than sex, what a great new advertising strategy.


 And

From a man's POV: TiVo never asks if you will love it forever.

From a woman's POV: TiVo never rolls over and goes to sleep when you're finished at night.

From anyone's POV: Nothing is better than sex. TiVo is better than nothing. Therefore, TiVo is better than sex!


----------



## ZeoTiVo

kmill14 said:


> Best Buy has a new TV commercial out where a couple lists a number of items regarding their home entertainment needs. One of those items listed off (in rapid succession) was Tivo. Its easy to miss, but Tivo is definitely mentioned when you listen for it.


and then ironically the next thing the woman says is Surround sound


----------



## GoHokies!

House, Season 4 premeire.

I won't spoil it, since I'm sure that it's still in a bunch of folks now playing list.

The only thing that was missing was Wilson saying "But I have a "recently deleted folder, you fool!"...


----------



## 1283

GoHokies! said:


> I won't spoil it, since I'm sure that it's still in a bunch of folks now playing list.


or To Do List.


----------



## GoHokies!

Silly time zones! 

This season is going to be a good one.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

I haven't seen this one posted yet, and I actually snapped a pic of it for all to see. I was going to host the pic, but fearing copyright laws  (seriously) I did a quick search to see if it was hosted by CL himself. Anyway...

I paused at the end of _The Big Bang Theory_, and found out that TiVo was actually the brainchild of Chuck Lorre


----------



## richsadams

DCIFRTHS said:


> I haven't seen this one posted yet, and I actually snapped a pic of it for all to see. I was going to host the pic, but fearing copyright laws  (seriously) I did a quick search to see if it was hosted by CL himself. Anyway...
> 
> I paused at the end of _The Big Bang Theory_, and found out that TiVo was actually the brainchild of Chuck Lorre


Ha! Good stuff...and funny! :up:

Noted that Jon Stewart mentioned TiVo on Monday's Daily Show. It's not the first time of course. In fact it's almost in passing now...as if everyone knows what TiVo is and obviously has one. I can imagine how many Comcast DVR couples look at one another and smile...knowing that they have "TiVo"...just as the recording stops in the middle of the program.


----------



## Dawny

Colbert Report tonight in "The Word" segment-- 

Colbert is ranting on advertising, including NBC's new NBC Direct Download--free shows including commercials you can't fast forward through. Colbert says "NBC's new plan has only one flaw" 
and on the screen appear the words: "Doesn't De-invent TiVo". lol!


----------



## erikwurz

Watched this new HBO series. The program is loaded with Tivo. In fact the one husband receives a new Tivo from his wife for their anniversary. Wow, she is a great wife!


----------



## Dawny

erikwurz- What a great title for your first post!


----------



## erikwurz

Can't take much credit for it, it was the title of the show and all...


----------



## Dawny

erikwurz said:


> Can't take much credit for it, it was the title of the show and all...


Well, I bet you added the smiley!!!


----------



## zand94

richsadams said:


> Ageed...may not be a "favorite" as it made TiVo look like it was hard to use...for uber smart women at least.  Also noticed that the SFX (bleeps and boops) weren't actually all TiVo SFX.


I agree with ya - actually i was thinking "old batteries" as i have that problem when my batteries are about ready to die! I was a bit upset that they didnt use the TiVo sounds as it's one of the easiest ways to recognize our favorite toy


----------



## windracer

Lots of TiVo mentions in tonight's episode of "'Til Death" including actual sound effects and an argument over a deleted show. Guess they didn't have the Recently Deleted folder yet.


----------



## richsadams

Two and A Half men this week (what night is it on? I have no idea when TV shows air anymore ) Mr. Waffles episode.

Charlie drags Allen and Jake out of bed to watch an infomercial for a CD by Charlie's alter ego, child song writer/star Mr. Waffles, at 5 a.m. After a bleary-eyed look at it Jake asks if this isn't something Charlie could have "TiVoed". 

Honorable mention.


----------



## 1283

windracer said:


> Guess they didn't have the Recently Deleted folder yet.


That would not have helped because the space was needed to record another show.

It's not a show I watch, but I had to watch it because of your message.


----------



## morac

On tonight's Simpson's Homer goes to buy batteries but ends up buying a TiVo (with 2 year contract) since the batteries came free with it. 

They then go on and on about how wonderful it is to skip commercials until Keith Olbermann convinces her that skipping commercials is evil so she ends up watching all commercials which then leads them into the main story line (that has nothing to do with TiVo).


----------



## mtchamp

I saw that giant TiVo commercial opening up The Simpsons tonight. I had to watch it more than once. It was really, really good, as if it was a paid product placement. Was this a brand new episode? I think it was because it had Happy Thanksgiving in it.


----------



## 1283

morac said:


> On tonight's Simpson's Homer goes to buy batteries but end up buying a TiVo (with 2 year contract) since the batteries came free with it.


Another program recorded and watched because of this thread. Thanks!


----------



## bobharp

mtchamp said:


> I saw that giant TiVo commercial opening up The Simpsons tonight. I had to watch it more than once. It was really, really good, as if it was a paid product placement. Was this a brand new episode? I think it was because it had Happy Thanksgiving in it.


Damn funny episode. Another reason to love TiVo, if you don't Sideshow Bob will get ya...


----------



## windracer

mtchamp said:


> It was really, really good, as if it was a paid product placement.


I wonder, was it? I mean, they had the orange TiVo box, the peanut remote (except it was white), etc. That was the biggest/longest TiVo mention I have seen in a while (that wasn't actually an ad).

When Marge is FF'ing through the commercials, use slo mo ... there's a lot of good caps from old episodes in there.


----------



## richsadams

morac said:


> On tonight's Simpson's Homer goes to buy batteries but end up buying a TiVo (with 2 year contract) since the batteries came free with it.
> 
> They then go on and on about how wonderful it is to skip commercials until Keith Olbermann convinces her that skipping commercials is evil so she ends up watching all commercials which then leads them into the main story line (that has nothing to do with TiVo).


Do you happen to know the name of the episode? We missed it and I took a look, but can't determine which episode it is.

Thanks for the tip! :up:


----------



## windracer

richsadams said:


> Do you happen to know the name of the episode?


Funeral for a Fiend.


----------



## richsadams

windracer said:


> Funeral for a Fiend.


 :up: :up: 

No upcoming episodes.  Guess it'll have to go on a Wishlist.


----------



## fergie8

This is not my favorite comic, but that's not what this thread is about, is it? 

Brewster Rockit: Space Guy!
Select 12/20/2007 from the Archive

Or if you feel lucky, take the short cut via 
Brewster Rockit, 12/20/2007


----------



## richsadams

fergie8 said:


> This is not my favorite comic, but that's not what this thread is about, is it?
> 
> Brewster Rockit: Space Guy!
> Select 12/20/2007 from the Archive
> 
> Or if you feel lucky, take the short cut via
> Brewster Rockit, 12/20/2007


Ha! Good one!  Thanks for sharing and happy holidays! :up:


----------



## DianaMo

Looks like Dagwood's got a Tivo now.

*Blondie *
January 4, 2008
http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/fun/blondie.asp?date=20080104


----------



## ZeoTiVo

DianaMo said:


> Looks like Dagwood's got a Tivo now.
> 
> *Blondie *
> January 4, 2008
> http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/fun/blondie.asp?date=20080104


yah but he needs to read this forum and get a bigger hard drive put in


----------



## jayfest

I can't remember where I read it, but within the last 2 weeks I read an article about Jeremy Sisto where he said that when he first signed onto Law & Order, he added L&O to his Tivo and the next day the thing was filled.


----------



## windracer

Heh. TiVo and Family Guy in the same strip.










_edit:_ awww, I guess comics.com archives strips older than 30 days. Oh well.


----------



## windracer

In "Harold and Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay" Kumar tries to convince one of the Cuban immigrants:



> I'm telling you Jorge, the first thing you have to do when you get to America - buy a device called TiVo. Okay? Freedom means nothing if you're a slave to regular programming. I promise you that.


----------



## etz

In episode "Mr. Monk Takes a Punch".... 

Lt. Disher: They went through a lot of trouble for nothing. I mean nobody even watches commercials anymore.

Monk: Is that right?

Natalie: It's called TiVo, Mr. Monk. People just zap right past it to get to the good stuff.

Monk: That makes sense.


----------



## newsposter

ok it's not quite a tivo quote but in Depth Charge they said

you'd rather be home watching a game in HD on directv


----------



## Einselen

I love the New Millennium: 2000 has a segment on TiVo (however wasn't it released late 99?


----------



## windracer

The "Boo Cocky" episode of Robot Chicken features a TiVo-like interface (and sound effects) in one of the sketches.


----------



## etz

Monk's "Mr. Monk's 100th Case" episode from 9/5/08 had a scene where they were watching a "DVR". It had the very distinctive TiVo sounds as they were fast forwarding and pausing and what not.


----------



## steve614

I've heard 'Tivo' sounds in other shows before.
I wonder if they have to pay Tivo to use them.
I downloaded a file a while back with all the Tivo sound effects.
Could I get in trouble if I were to use them myself?


----------



## Jimbo713

Where did you get that audio file of all the TiVo sounds? I want it, too!!


----------



## scurby2

Howard Stern was talking this week about how he was unable to record 'Heroes' and 'Dancing with the stars' at the same time on his Tivo. Gary 'baba booey' informed Howard that he has an old Tivo and needs to upgrade to a Dual tuner Tivo.


----------



## windracer

Jimbo713 said:


> Where did you get that audio file of all the TiVo sounds? I want it, too!!


I have this old TiVo theme for Windows (forget where I got it) that has some of the sound effects in it (WAV format).


----------



## steve614

Jimbo713 said:


> Where did you get that audio file of all the TiVo sounds? I want it, too!!


I don't remember exactly, but I'm 90% sure it was via this forum.
btw, it wasn't all the Tivo sounds, just the *select*, *ffx1,2,3*, and the thumbs up ding.


windracer said:


> I have this old TiVo theme for Windows (forget where I got it) that has some of the sound effects in it (WAV format).


Wow, those were...interesting.


----------



## NanoL

On an Angie's List commercial, "Pay-Per-View" as the flooring guy is selecting PPV categories, TiVo ba-doops can be clearly heard.


----------



## morac

In the new Futurma movie "Bender's Game", Leela complains about a lousy suggestion that TiVo recommended.


----------



## windracer

In the current episode (#58) of Tekzilla, Veronica Belmont says "you can pry my TiVo from my cold, dead hands."


----------



## newsposter




----------



## windracer

That's not megazone, is it? 

Not sure if it's been mentioned in this thread, but TiVo makes a few appearances in "Tropic Thunder."


----------



## ZeoTiVo

windracer said:


> That's not megazone, is it?
> 
> Not sure if it's been mentioned in this thread, but TiVo makes a few appearances in "Tropic Thunder."


few appearances???!!!!


Spoiler



TiVo saves the entire squad by taking a RPG right in the gut.


TiVo is a hero.

PS - it doers look an awful lot like megazone


----------



## erikwurz

Glenn Beck and Sean Hannity on the Fox news network often ask their audience to Tivo their shows.


----------



## windracer

Jimmy Fallon keeps mentioning TiVo in his promo spots for his new show that starts on Monday.


----------



## 1283

In the 3/9 episode of The Big Bang Theory, they were debating whether to take the warranty sticker off the TiVo to upgrade the hard drive, or erase the first season of Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## steve614

Must have been an _old_ Tivo since they haven't had warranty stickers in a long time.


----------



## 1283

steve614 said:


> Must have been an _old_ Tivo since they haven't had warranty stickers in a long time.


There are other problems with the details, but still fun to watch. 

Here's the clip:


----------



## Hew

Popular Science Magazine has an article on if tivo is worth it on page 80 of its April 2009 issue. It has a drawing of a Tivo logo and an acme cable dvr on a beach. The tivo guy is super strong, while the acme dvr is skinny in the muscle department. There is a girl in bathing suit deciding which one she wants, super strong tivo guy, or acme cable skinny guy. The conclusion of the article after comparing each in pricing is to try the acme dvr first and if you aren't satisfied and want more features, upgrade to the tivo.


----------



## alansh

The newest _Futurama_ DVD, "Into the Wild Green Yonder" has another TiVo reference. After Leo Wong replays a news report about himself, Richard Nixon says "Incredible, absolutely incredible. You're saying this TiVo machine can pause and rewind live TV?" They use the TiVo sound effects, too.


----------



## Lenonn

Tonight's (03/16/2009) episode of _How I Met Your Mother_ (*The Front Porch*) had Robin asking Lily if they used the TiVo to record that night/morning's episode of her 3:30 am news show.


----------



## 1283

Lenonn said:


> Tonight's (03/16/2009) episode of _How I Met Your Mother_ (*The Front Porch*) had Robin asking Lily if they used the TiVo to record that night/morning's episode of her 3:30 am news show.


I just finished watching that episode. Exact words: "Did you at least TiVo it?" Closed caption even had the capitalization of "TiVo" correct!


----------



## wtherrell

3/20/09 Golf Central on Golf Channel. 
Kenny Perry had just blamed his poor play on staying up past 1:00 AM to watch Western Kentucky in the March Madness tournament. Golf channel anchor Inga Hammond commented: "No excuse, Kenny. There's a better way. It's Tivo--$10 a month. Just record it. "


----------



## ggieseke

Last night's Castle on ABC: When presented with huge several stacks of missing person files instead of the facial recognition database he expected, Nathan Fillion quips "By hand? That's like life before TiVo".


----------



## ashu

I'm amazed that nobody has noticed the article on PC World a few days ago ... I think it was on the first ... about Super Advance on the TiVo

The best suggested use of TiVo SuperAdvance? No more NippleGate incidents!

Oops - I was wrong ... there is another thread!


----------



## Hew

Saw this on yahoo news, Obama's have a TiVo on AirForce One. I wonder what model he has, and does it get a secret service body gaurd?

http://news.yahoo.com/s/politico/20090408/pl_politico/21010


----------



## mp11

just goes to show you the universal appeal of the name "Tivo". I mean, can you ever imagine the term "HR21" used by all these people as easily as Tivo?  I dont think so Tim.


----------



## jlb

Hew said:


> Saw this on yahoo news, Obama's have a TiVo on AirForce One. I wonder what model he has, and does it get a secret service body gaurd?
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/politico/20090408/pl_politico/21010


I saw that too. For those too lazy to follow the link, here's the portion of the article with the Tivo mention (my bold added):



> For less R-rated fare, he tunes into Hannah Montana or SpongeBob SquarePants in the White House with his daughters. Aides said he would have watched Monday nights NCAA championship on *TiVo *on his way home from Iraq Tuesday night.


----------



## windracer

He _would_ have watched it? So does that mean he didn't because he was busy doing other things or he would have _if_ he had a TiVo? I don't think that necessarily is a confirmation they have a TiVo on AF1.


----------



## richsadams

windracer said:


> He _would_ have watched it? So does that mean he didn't because he was busy doing other things or he would have _if_ he had a TiVo? I don't think that necessarily is a confirmation they have a TiVo on AF1.


True enough, but I took it to mean that he would "probably" have watched it meaning that is something that he would normally do and the aide being interviewed just wasn't aware of what actually happened on that particular leg of the trip. Good question though.

It's clear that if he does have TiVo that he didn't have a Slingbox during the campaign; having to schedule conference calls and such around a live broadcast. Hopefully he can afford a couple of both now though.


----------



## Hew

Isn't DirecTV the only service available for airplanes? So maybe he's got a directivo, or has a dvr+ but calls it a tivo anyway. Someone has to get to the bottom of this, hopefully someone will ask him that question on his next press conference. Forget about the economic recession, the wars, the North Korean thing and tell me this, do you have a Tivo or not? 

Thats a good business idea for tivo: Tivo dvr on every aircraft seat!!


----------



## richsadams

Hew said:


> Thats a good business idea for tivo: Tivo dvr on every aircraft seat!!


Now _that_ would be worth paying a surcharge for!


----------



## Einselen

Hew said:


> Thats a good business idea for tivo: Tivo dvr on every aircraft seat!!





richsadams said:


> Now _that_ would be worth paying a surcharge for!


Problem is I don't want to watch someone else's recording of the Gilmore Girls. I want my own shows.


----------



## richsadams

Einselen said:


> Problem is I don't want to watch someone else's recording of the Gilmore Girls. I want my own shows.


Ugh! Hadn't thought of that!


----------



## windracer

Adam Carolla talked about his TiVo on yesterday's episode of the Adam Carolla podcast with Harland Williams.


----------



## jlb

Clearly, this could be a smeek as I haven't gone back to re-read the bulk of the recent posts, but there is a billboard along I-93 just north of downtown Boston which I believe is advertising the TiVo Service for Comcast.

As my client blocks access to pic/file hosting sites, I cannot embed the document in my post. However, click the attached link to see the image.

[needs new wipers] The view in the image is me driving north on 93 with the billboard on the Southbound side of the highway (but only viewable to north bound drivers). [/needs new wipers]


----------



## windracer

Cool billboard! :up:


----------



## jlb

I found a hosting provider that is not blocked. I hope it is a non-spamming kind of site. Anyways, here's the billboard embedded in a post:


----------



## windracer

Adam Carolla and Doug Benson were complaining about their TiVos always cutting off the end of their shows in yesterday's podcast. I guess we need to teach them about padding.  (but I agree it's annoying when that happens!)


----------



## alansh

Jon Stewart on "The Daily Show" brought up his TiVo to show us a "Good Morning America" segment, but he needs to turn folders on -- he had to search through several pages of "John & Kate Plus 8" to find it.

He had a dogbone remote and a progress bar on screen. He also used the pause feature to insert his own commentary.


----------



## morac

alansh said:


> Jon Stewart on "The Daily Show" brought up his TiVo to show us a "Good Morning America" segment, but he needs to turn folders on -- he had to search through several pages of "John & Kate Plus 8" to find it.
> 
> He had a dogbone remote and a progress bar on screen. He also used the pause feature to insert his own commentary.


I'm pretty sure that was a mock up TiVo since it made TiVo sound effects when he paused and also he could jump direct to 3xff from pause. Plus no pause ads.


----------



## steve614

...and you have a chance to win one.

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/34382636/ns/today-today_technology_and_money/

I won't win one because I neglected to follow the directions exactly (realized after the fact). 

Code word (phrase, actually) you need: It's Friday, baby

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## dd9

windracer said:


> He _would_ have watched it? So does that mean he didn't because he was busy doing other things or he would have _if_ he had a TiVo? I don't think that necessarily is a confirmation they have a TiVo on AF1.


Nobody asked the obvious question yet? Let's say he does have one on AF1 (not an unreasonable assumption). What type of custom privacy policy does he have?  Surely TiVo is not retrieving 'anonymous' data from that unit...


----------



## greg256

I thought this was rather funny - cheezburger.com/View.aspx?aid=3010009600
The full title was "Cannabis: What Teenagers Need To Know"


----------



## rbtconsultants

Watched an episode of 'Til Dead last night (Brad Garrett show, meh but my wife likes it). The wife says to Brad "If I don't have you to complain to, what are you here for, other than to take up half my Tivo space"


----------



## jrm01

On the Jay leno show on Tuesday Kim Kardashian described her perfect date as dressing appropriately, spreading a tablecloth on her bed, and having a picnic in bed while watching her TiVo. Sounds like a good time to me.


----------



## baijumehta

Kevin and Bean on KROQ in LA were talking about how Dave the King of Mexico Tivo'd Travis Pastrana's New Year' jump and missed it because it cut off at 9pm and he did the jump at 9:05pm.


----------



## dd9

...they should have taken advantage of padding a live event as one of the TiVo options...


----------



## newsposter

no sightings in 2 years? simpsons always have tivo in at least one ep a year


----------



## Aero 1

i see a tivo almost every day when Friends is on. its next to the big TV on top of a VCR.


----------



## aadam101

Tonight's episode of The Simpsons showed a Tivo but they called it a "DVR". Sigh.....Tivo's marketing team has really done a poor job.


----------



## windracer

aadam101 said:


> Tonight's episode of The Simpsons showed a Tivo but they called it a "DVR".


They must have had a monster hard drive in that thing.


----------



## lpwcomp

aadam101 said:


> Tonight's episode of The Simpsons showed a Tivo but they called it a "DVR". Sigh.....Tivo's marketing team has really done a poor job.


Doesn't actually look like a TiVo display to me.



windracer said:


> They must have had a monster hard drive in that thing.


If it was a TiVo and everything was recorded from analog sources at basic quality, a 2TB drive _*might*_ have enough room.


----------



## mrsean

TiVo got a quick mention on Dancing With Stars last night from Erin Andrews.


----------



## Captainbob

Jimmy Fallon last Friday telling people to set their Tivos to his show for last night, because Barbara Streisand would be on for the entire hour, first time she was on a late night show in 50 years. I set mine, BTW.


----------



## jlb

Babs, her legs are like buttah.....


----------



## 1283

From the movie Sex Tape:

Jason Segel: Maybe one of these nights, we'll have sex instead of watching Project Runway. We'll TiVo Project Runway.

Cameron Diaz: That's probably why they invented TiVo, so people could have sex.


----------



## Bigg

Seriously? No one beat me to the TiVo sighting in yesterday's episode of Ask This Old House? When Scott Caron is adding the outlets in that house, there is a TiVo Premiere on the little shelf of A/V equipment. I spotted it immediately, but I was a bit disappointed to see it wasn't a retail box- it's an RCN box. IIRC, there was also a DVD or Blu-ray player and an Onkyo AVR.


----------



## astrohip

Bigg said:


> Seriously? No one beat me to the TiVo sighting in yesterday's episode of Ask This Old House? When Scott Caron is adding the outlets in that house, there is a TiVo Premiere on the little shelf of A/V equipment. I spotted it immediately, but I was a bit disappointed to see it wasn't a retail box- it's an RCN box. IIRC, there was also a DVD or Blu-ray player and an Onkyo AVR.


In my defense, it was today's episode. You must get it early.

I couldn't figure out what box it was. Clearly a TiVo, but it didn't look _*right*_. Thanks for clarifying the model.


----------



## Bigg

astrohip said:


> In my defense, it was today's episode. You must get it early.


WGBH Boston broadcasts it at 4AM on Friday, so I watch it when I get home from work on Friday. Boston is like sorta-kinda significantly viewed here, so I get it on cable, even though WEDH is our home PBS, and a few towns over, WNET is their significantly viewed. Not sure if WGBH has early broadcast rights or something, since it's their show.



> I couldn't figure out what box it was. Clearly a TiVo, but it didn't look _*right*_. Thanks for clarifying the model.


It looks weird because of the giant RCN logo plastered on the front. Couldn't tell if it was a 2- or 4-tuner, but it's definitely a Premiere.


----------



## bradleys

Bigg said:


> Seriously? No one beat me to the TiVo sighting in yesterday's episode of Ask This Old House? When Scott Caron is adding the outlets in that house, there is a TiVo Premiere on the little shelf of A/V equipment. I spotted it immediately, but I was a bit disappointed to see it wasn't a retail box- it's an RCN box. IIRC, there was also a DVD or Blu-ray player and an Onkyo AVR.


Just watched it this morning... And yep, my wife thought I was an idiot "Hey, a TiVo!"


----------



## CraigK

We must be a week behind here in Seattle. This weeks episode (recorded Friday at 10 AM) was the first bee episode and track lighting in the kitchen.

I'll watch for the TiVo next week if the show is broadcast. This time of year both PBS stations in the area (Seattle and Tacoma) usually put TOH and ATOH on hiatus until the first of the year so they can show more cooking shows and holiday specials.


----------



## Bigg

bradleys said:


> Just watched it this morning... And yep, my wife thought I was an idiot "Hey, a TiVo!"




I was quite surprised until about half a second later when I realized it wasn't a retail unit. That homeowner didn't seem like the retail TiVo type... Pretty sure RCN told her that what she's getting for a DVR.



CraigK said:


> We must be a week behind here in Seattle. This weeks episode (recorded Friday at 10 AM) was the first bee episode and track lighting in the kitchen.


Yeah, you're a week behind. I guess I'm lucky to have _the_ WGBH Boston.


----------



## astrohip

CraigK said:


> We must be a week behind here in Seattle. This weeks episode (recorded Friday at 10 AM) was the first bee episode and track lighting in the kitchen.


The second bee episode was just as exciting as the first. (<=try typing that with a straight face) Wife & I are ready to start our own beeary.

But the track lighting segment? What is this, the 1980's?


----------



## Bigg

astrohip said:


> The second bee episode was just as exciting as the first. (<=try typing that with a straight face) Wife & I are ready to start our own beeary.
> 
> But the track lighting segment? What is this, the 1980's?


I'm not a fan of the track lighting, BUT it is a cool technology, and it's rather up to date with the selection of LED fixtures, and it was a good solution for that kitchen, which was quite poorly lit. My favorite kitchen lighting segment one was the under-cabinet LED lighting that they did. That would be fantastic for basically everything I do in the kitchen.


----------



## CoxInPHX

CBS - Madam Secretary:

In the Secretary's family home kitchen above the microwave is that a Roamio, with some other device with a LED clock sitting on top of the Roamio. There is no TiVo logo on the front so it is hard to tell, but the silver smile seems the same. Size also seems correct for a Plus or Pro.

It has been in several episodes, I have deleted them all, otherwise I would get a screen grab.


----------



## lpwcomp

CoxInPHX said:


> CBS - Madam Secretary:
> 
> In the Secretary's family home kitchen above the microwave is that a Roamio, with some other device with a LED clock sitting on top of the Roamio. There is no TiVo logo on the front so it is hard to tell, but the silver smile seems the same. Size also seems correct for a Plus or Pro.
> 
> It has been in several episodes, I have deleted them all, otherwise I would get a screen grab.


Does look like one. Odd place for it.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hwdivyql3jnaso3/20150113_184614.jpg?dl=0


----------



## unitron

lpwcomp said:


> Does look like one. Odd place for it.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/hwdivyql3jnaso3/20150113_184614.jpg?dl=0


That is an odd place for it. I keep my kitchen TiVo on top of the upright freezer next to the fridge (where the TV sits), the way nature and The Creator intended.


----------



## windracer

Stephen Colbert "TiVo'ed" Jimmy Fallon in one of his opening sketches on the premier of the new Late Show with Stephen Colbert:










He wasn't using a peanut remote though.


----------



## HarperVision

It's an MSO TiVo, probably RCN.


----------



## pdhenry

How can you tell? My Premiere shows a programming grid similar to that sometimes (I only get there by accident...).


----------



## CoxInPHX

pdhenry said:


> How can you tell? My Premiere shows a programming grid similar to that sometimes (I only get there by accident...).


You get that TiVo Mini Guide when you press Select on LiveTV.

But, in the TiVo Mini Guide, the TiVo Record Icon is a Red open Circle, in front of the program Title.

Not a solid Red dot after the program Title.
The selection bar is also solid yellow, not a yellow outline.

So this must be some sort of mock-up, unless the MSO TiVos have a different UI.


----------



## HarperVision

pdhenry said:


> How can you tell? My Premiere shows a programming grid similar to that sometimes (I only get there by accident...).





CoxInPHX said:


> You get that TiVo Mini Guide when you press Select on LiveTV. But, in the TiVo Mini Guide, the TiVo Record Icon is a Red open Circle, in front of the program Title. Not a solid Red dot after the program Title. The selection bar is also solid yellow, not a yellow outline. So this must be some sort of mock-up, unless the MSO TiVos have a different UI.


Yeah, that and look at the fonts too. They don't look "retail TiVo-ish" to me.


----------



## pdhenry

Yeah, Jimmy Falcon can't push the Mini Guide down from his end with his hands on a stock TiVo (I saw the bit when it aired). So it's probably some kind of a mockup.


----------



## lpwcomp

Could it be a DirecTiVo?


----------



## HarperVision

lpwcomp said:


> Could it be a DirecTiVo?


Definitely not. The guides look like the old series 3 ones on DTV.


----------



## windracer

I didn't expect this TiVo-spotting to generate so much discussion. 

It was definitely "faked" but the graphics looked like someone did take the current Mini guide from the Roamio and modify it a bit (i.e., the filled in red circle). The sound effects and animation were obviously being overlayed manually as Colbert pretended to use the remote.


----------

